# 10 Fem auto ak, 1 reg blueryder, 1 reg dieselryder and 3 freebies fem



## kushykushkushy (Oct 7, 2009)

Hello everybody, date for actual planting of seeds in rapid rooter plugs is monday as i will be germin the auto seeds saturday night. I will be using two tents with 600 watts cooltube in each but i hope to add 250 to 400 watts more hps later on like second grow. i will add the reg fem seeds with some reg kush fem seeds(havent ordered yet) a month into the auto grow so they can veg untill autos harvest an go on 12/12 imediately. so in all after my current grow is done, i will use one tent for autos and one tent for reg fem seeds and maybe clones. but im focused for this grow at hand.

SOIL-4 bags of biobizz all mix, 2 bags of ffof( jus to see how well the two work in same conditions) Using 3gallon grow bags from start to finish

Rapid Rooter starter plugs

LIGHTS- 2 600 watt hps cooltube with ventilation and 2 6inch vortex inline fans for heating issues. may up it to 250 more watts per tent

Growing in 2 grow tents size 4x4x7.

Nutes-biobizz bloom, biobizz topmax, biobizz fishmix

Attached is jus pics of da beans more pics cummin wen i germ sat!! thanks ahead of time for questions,help, comments. Also im not alone. my lady is helpin me too. alot!


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 7, 2009)

can i get a smoke report on blue ryder an auto ak. next grow im goin wit lowlife auto kush sog 850 hps!!!! yes baby. and can i get some suggestions on some good kush strains out to maybe grow? i was liking that violator from barneys


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 8, 2009)

i am so hyped about gettin up an runnin. im definitely lookin for the most my plant can provide(each 1). so im gonna b startin 6 autos in each tent under 600 hondo of hps. a month in is wen ill add more autos and then start veggin reg seeds. with my second tent, i plan on doin all regular feminized indica strains of all variety, mainly kush and diesel types offered on the tude. i was lookin into seed to weed but ill veg atleast 6 weeks before flowering each time cuz i do want a nice yield since kush strains stay short an compact so it will def be like 12 fem kushes flowering at a time under the 600 hondo. in the all auto tent i will start 10 fem autos (hindu lowlife,dieselryder) a month in so i will always have bud even as i wait on my regular fem strains to finish up. my ultimate goal is to get like 4 tents goin at once all in different areas of the city so i will KEEP exotics online as i tend to grow for commercial reasons an personal smoke! the more quality bud produced the betta. have a great thursday fellas an ladies. gotta shout out the ladies cuz my lady helps me out alot wit finances and watering. u eva get head in the fuckin mornin while smokin a fat blunt of kush? u guys shud try it before gettin ur day started, feels great!!


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 8, 2009)

still need some official smoke reports for blueryder,dieselryder,autokush lowlife,ak47 lowlife fems? anybody outhere in lala land? lol


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 8, 2009)

Germin early, gettin things togetha quicker than planned. More pics coming . . .


----------



## howak47 (Oct 8, 2009)

Cant wait to watch them babys start growin !!!! subscribed 
GOIN TO BE SUM DANK!!!!!


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 8, 2009)

thanks AK! i will try/ my best an feel free to step in if u see me doin some dumb shit. lol i will definitely try my best. hopin for a perpetual on the auto side. harvestin like every 4 weeks exactly! diff varieties too


----------



## yblek83 (Oct 8, 2009)

Subscribed as well, sounds like you have one awesome setup. I just got started a few weeks ago after transplanting a late crop from outdoor into HPS 250W...we'll see what happens  Good luck, sounds like you will have a nice harvest in a few months...


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 8, 2009)

thanks 83. i hope for at LEAST a half pound every month. we will c tho


----------



## Slater13 (Oct 9, 2009)

Ooh ooh ooh mr cotta mr cotta!!!

Shit man, we have identicle setups. Same tent and lights accept I only have one of each. Shit, the nutes are similar too. From what I've read GH got help from bio-bizz on setting up GH's new organic line so we basically have the same shit man.

I cant wait to see how all you're girls turn out. You should have plenty of bud to keep you and your women happy.


----------



## Reiss (Oct 9, 2009)

Looking forward to this journal kushy.
Especially like to see how biobizz allmix (my fav) compares to FFOF.

Got a fem white widow clone on the go at the moment, will start another journal when I have some good pics to share.

Good luck man, subscribed


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 9, 2009)

hey slater man!!! yeah bro, i will be into ur grow as well bro! man im still thinkin bout that violator kush u mentioned. bomb shit!!! hows everybody doin tho. happy friday. more pics coming later!!


----------



## Slater13 (Oct 9, 2009)

Hah hah, a happy friday indeed. Just woke up refreshed from a nap (kush got us again) and ready to fire up the bong. Gonna go take a puff of some amnesia lemon to celebrate Kushy getting started.

I love the setup and wish I had the balls to run two 600's but Im in a short proximity to my neighbors so I cant get too crazy... yet!

After looking at everything it looks like you did your homework. Just take it easy and most of all remain patient. Patience is the thing I had the biggest problem with. 

Once you learn some patience the rest comes. You did the smart thing starting off with something easier like auto's. Wish I had done the same.

Looks great. Gonna take some pics of my setup with nutes. I have one seed left to crack, the rest are finally under light.

Im still laughing at how similar our setups are. This will be fun for us both.

Ok, off to the bong.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 9, 2009)

hello my bud's! jus got back from brew and grow here in chicago. its the hydro shop here and they have a website altgarden.com. oh and the ups man is pullin up wit the last of my shit to get started so plantin today in a few minutes. hahahahahaha yes i jus took pics of the guy truck an all. will post in a sec. reiss yes i want to see wut soil i want to use through out an if autos perform better in different brands of soil. i only have biobizz nutes so well see how it does in fox farm. i may buy the fox farm nutes but i hear great things bout biobizz but we'll see. an slater thanks!! im doin two tents yeah but im doin them at two apts so its very stealth. im even addin 250 more hps to both tents. i was thinkin 400 but 250 is way more safe. two lights give a better spectrum then one. i gues wut im tryna say is 2 500 watts wud be better then one 100 watt. everybody feel free to comment post ur stuff, help me along the way wutever. this is just the beginning!! check out my pics of ups man droppin my shit off on time too


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 9, 2009)

has anybody tried any humbolt organics? i hear they are good too. the guy at my hydro store here says they are ok, but he prefers bio. well see guys here are the attached pics of sum more of my goodies and da ups man brigin um.


----------



## Slater13 (Oct 9, 2009)

Whooooo, have you got some work ahead of you setting up all that stuff. Looks like christmas came early for you. 

I know Humboldt is from Northern Cali so that should say something. Dont know shit about their nutes but I have read great things about their additives like purple maxx and gravity. Picked up some of their gravity and ultra snow for this grow to see what the big deal is about the stuff. I hope like hell what I've read is true.

Cant wait to see the pics with the setup in place. Have fun man.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 9, 2009)

setup in motion as we speak. takin a smoke break, me an da lady got the tent setup. now doin da pots, then light


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 9, 2009)

more pics cummin, an yeah slater bro i saw like 10 diff additives that they carry at da shop so i may try next grow


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 9, 2009)

hey guys wuts a good amount of molasses per gallon water?


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 9, 2009)

here or more pics of work well done i wud like to think. me an my lady did it all together so it was fun gettin high an doin it tho! now we have to do it one more trime lol


----------



## MattyMatt (Oct 9, 2009)

looking good man..showing this to my lady for Christmas! LOL...Ive got some EasyRyders going now with diesel ryders and other autos to follow...Taking the same path as you in hoping to have autos ready every month in different variety...Ill be watching..Happy Growing!


----------



## MattyMatt (Oct 9, 2009)

also, u may have mentioned somewhere and I missed it, but where did youi find the best place to buy this setup online so Mr. UPS man can come see me too...


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 9, 2009)

well im waitin on my intake fan from htgsupply 6inch. i also have a carbon filter if i need it but she stays on a high floor with good wind so i may not need it. um i jus went on ebay an priced the stuff. htgsupply def hooked me up with the two lights 600 watts. i got my tents for like 129 plus shippin off ebay. i got the number to the place. they take orders over the phone. yeah show ur lady. she wants u to spend money on her she can help then


----------



## MattyMatt (Oct 9, 2009)

my lady is down for sure! she already pays the power bill and splits the cost of beans,nutes,soil, and supplies with me 50/50...I looked on ebay and saw some that were tempting so thanks for the heads up..Ill continue to look and get what I want soon!


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 9, 2009)

cool shit, thats da bizness when ur lady is ur partner too. makes shit run smoother


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 9, 2009)

ok october 9th 2009. 1 ak47 fem showin tap and planted in rapid rooter an placed in 3gall home. 3 joint doc's cracked an were planted in rapid rooter then soil. will let u know how tomm goes. so far 4 autos in the ground. and yeah im doin 10 autos per tent. 5 fem aks per tent an the other five are joint docs


----------



## MattyMatt (Oct 9, 2009)

Hellz to da yeah!


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 9, 2009)

thks matty, hopefully i can get um in their new homes by tomm. then monday i buildin the whole process again at my otha spot and germin 10 more seeds sunday. i got two bags of ffof left over. i thought i wud need it right away wen i bought it today but oh well. ill be puttin it to use in the near future. im really waitin to see how different autoflower peform in two different top notch mediums for organics. tryin to harvest a half or better every month. stock up on exotics u know. green gold


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 10, 2009)

more seed placed in rapid rooters this morning. all but one of the joint docs have cracked so far and 2 aks are left to germ. hopefully by tonight they will be ready!! next grow im going with 12 or 13 auto lowlife hindu kush and diesl ryder in both tents i think. if i can get a month perpetual from two tents of bomb ass bud, ill be stocked up by this spring an summer. monday im getting the other setup up an runnin with the extra 250 watts as well


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 10, 2009)

man bro we spent alot. two tents, two 600 watters, used 2 biobizz and 1 fox farm to fill ten 3 gallon grow bags. i have 2 more bio an 1 ffof for the other 10. i also have 2 extra bags of ffof. ducting, clamps, 2 fans inline, 2 carbon filters, bio nutes, grow bags, seeds. jus ordered 30 more fem auto seeds the otha day. hope i do well!! thanks guys ahead of time for the help u offer me oh and water, and water buckets, reg fans, molasses. now wuts next is the two 250 watters


----------



## Hash Lover (Oct 10, 2009)

Looking good kushy. Are you going to try some cloning? Or you trying for all autos?


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 10, 2009)

yeah wen i stock up on bud in 3 months. i shud b on track to have a cupple lbs then i will convert the tents to reg seeds.


----------



## Hash Lover (Oct 10, 2009)

Ya, that can be one of the best things about growing yourself, the personal stash.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 10, 2009)

yea i mean like 3 auto grows under my belt an after dec harvest ill harves every month so i say 5 months from now i wanna try burmese kush,silver haze, kushberry,violator kush an so on. oh an soma nycd. all sog style veg 4 4 weeks under 850 per tent


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 10, 2009)

2 auto aks only left to plant. monday i will hook up the otha grow op! hopefully i can get all those to germ at the same time, if not no biggie, as long as they germ. if these 2 arent cracked by an hour im plantin in rooters anyway, hopefully nature takes its course an pops those babies while snug in the rooters


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 10, 2009)

hahahahahaha, me an my girl planted the last two fem aks, tap root was showin. i did drop 1 of um but it didnt crack or nuttin an i gave it a good bath but i hope i didnt hurt the bitch. if she doesent grow i will sub wit anotha unsexed joint doc jus to meet quota hopefully wit a fem. but i hope all is good.


----------



## MattyMatt (Oct 11, 2009)

Ill believe you will be fine! Have fun hooking up the other room bro! Its always nice when hard work pays off, and with a lil patience, your gonna get just that! Me too! lol Happy Growing!


----------



## DankBudds (Oct 11, 2009)

Ill be watching this one also!! Cant wait to get my auto ak's!


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 11, 2009)

@ matt-thanks M&M cant wait to see lil trees pokin out the dirt now. i have them on 20/4 now an ill go with that for the whole grow. since im veggin with hps's ill also get new bulbs afta the 2nd or third grow jus to keep um fresh with the new 250's ill b addin soon. new pics posted wen i complete the second op as well. hookin up the carbon filters wen plants start to stink

@DB- yeah bro. i never smoked ak before but im sure ive smoked autos before cuz its a commercial crop jus didnt know it. so i hope the auto ak smoke is decent. i also can wait to taste some diesel an blue/kush eitha. but i already ordered the 30 auto seeds for my perpetual grow im tryna accomplish. i ordered all fem lowlife hindu an diesel ryder. 15 seeds of each strain feminized. since im goin sog style in both tents, i dont want to buy regular auto seeds an waist the months worth of nutes in this expensive as medium, lol i shud jus by fem seeds. wen i do regular strains i will also do feminzed indica, just dont want to keep throwin good dirt away.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 11, 2009)

4 of the seedlings have broken ground. 2 joint docs, and 2 auto ak bitches! pics comin in the mornin


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 12, 2009)

1 more this morning has shown its head!!


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 12, 2009)

hello riu fam. 8 out of 10 are up and standing at attention at the first op. the last 2 are the oldest planted so we shall be seeing the 2 ak ladies in a day or so.....hopefully that is. yes!!!! thats the shit. im really hopin these joint docs work out to be some lil ladies. all ten planted at second op. pics of pots are actually of a few ladies at the 1st op sayin hi today.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 12, 2009)

i didnt get the pic in of sprouts, cummin later


----------



## howak47 (Oct 12, 2009)

Love the setup lookin good man ready to see em start growin !!!!
Stop by my 2 grow threads just posted new pics on both link is in my sig


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 13, 2009)

oh and grow op number 2 is all biobizz


----------



## MattyMatt (Oct 13, 2009)

good job man...I see a tent in my future, as well as a 400W cooltube..Ill prob try to put my 150 in with it for the hell of it.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 13, 2009)

yeah, i like the tent setup alot dude


----------



## sxf0516 (Oct 13, 2009)

kushykushkushy said:


> yeah, i like the tent setup alot dude


hey kushy, just found your grow journal. i have 6 out of the ak47's out of the 9 i planted still alive and theyre about a week old and have 2 sets of true leaves already. and my red dwarf fem is growin damn good too i have 5 easy ryder, 5 diesel ryder and 5 more ak47's all feminized on the way in the mail and im going to plant 5 seeds every 2 or 2 and a half weeks. my lowryder 2;s are starting to flower and stink the room up and i fuckin love it. the dude at htgsupply told me big bud by advanced nutrients is some of the best shit u can get but its kinda pricey. i wish i had some bluestreak seeds.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 14, 2009)

hey bro, yeah, i got ten more bluestreaks left. all my babies are out the ground an sayin hi on first set of leaves. yeah, i may try humbolt additives with the bio an fox i got so in all i have 20 plants. 10 per 600 watts.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 14, 2009)

i also got 30 auto kush and auto diesel ryder on the way as we speak too. startin those in a couple weeks for the perp grow


----------



## MattyMatt (Oct 15, 2009)

Hellz Yeah...starting my diesels in the next few days as well..I also got one fem each of white dwarf and red dwarf so give those a try as well.


----------



## shefdank (Oct 15, 2009)

yo bro whats good im from chicago to i wanted to ask you where did you get your seeds from also whould like to chat with you some more can you hit me up at [email protected] by they way your set up looks sick


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 16, 2009)

wut up bro, got my seeds from attitude. waitin on 30 more as we speak. i got five bluestreak and five reg diesel seeds left


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 16, 2009)

more pics to cum wen its lookin thick in my ops


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 17, 2009)

hello all. i got 1000 watts per tent now so i hope these autos take well under this 1000 watts they will be gettin from now on


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 17, 2009)

cant wait to grow these fem seeds i got from tude as well. growin those after my auto grows.


----------



## sxf0516 (Oct 18, 2009)

kushykushkushy said:


> cant wait to grow these fem seeds i got from tude as well. growin those after my auto grows.


i cant wait to see those bluestreaks. i have heard that theyre a bit unstable. im growing a lot of ak autos now but after i have plenty smoke in jars i wanna grow some of that blueberry kush i guess it would be then. if its masterlow x blueberry


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 18, 2009)

yup yup. well c how stable it is. hopefull i get sum stable autos. how did ur aks do in the first week. i started week 2 friday, and they are kinda small. hope they take off by week 3 tho. the joint docs are way bigger right now on their 3rd set just about


----------



## MattyMatt (Oct 18, 2009)

yeah I wanna try that masterlow x blueberry as well...My EasyRyders are going nuts!!! budding like crazy.44 days old..anywhere from 7 to 14 inches tall and healthy as all get out..got the nute schedule dialed in for now it seems..The freebie Cali Hash look great as well,started it into 12/12 4 days ago at 40 days old and 9 in tall..got 1 Hindu kush that is 21 days old today and starting to flower it seems, but very small. One double diesel ryder thats is 21 days old and bout 4 inches tall and growing...Up next is 3 fem diesel ryders, 1 white dwarf, and 1 red dwarf, all to be germed in a week. looking good and loving it!


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 18, 2009)

the leaves on my 9 aks are curling downwards. the first leaves not the first true set of fan leaves. wut does that mean. they are healthy and green tho. the joint docs are goin full speed ahead at the light. wonder wut this cud be anybody welcome to input anytime


----------



## MattyMatt (Oct 18, 2009)

how often do u water them? the first 2 lil round shaped leaves will turn yellow and fall off or can be taken off as well.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 18, 2009)

its not the round ones but the ones after that, but they are doin ok now. not yellow or fallen off. i been spray waterin everyday, gonna try a real heavy dilluted version of the fishmix, says its good for cuttings. i will get pics up soon, lookin thick in there tho. next grow im goin with 20 fems sog. has anybody tried budswell


----------



## Hash Lover (Oct 18, 2009)

Some pics would help man. How often do you water? They might be getting to much. The spray might not be helping if that's the case.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 18, 2009)

ok, yea ill get pics up asap. i think i cudda been overeacting. i put 2 ml in a gallon and sparayed once today and they have all perked up. the joint docs are goin at an excelent rate tho


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 19, 2009)

just checked on a group of ladies an they are doin great after there diluted version of fish mix bath. i used it as a foiler feed as it says can be done on bottle. i used it on all of them and they all liked it. pictures cummin soon


----------



## MattyMatt (Oct 19, 2009)

yeah I wudnt give them anymore for 3 days or so..mine really reacted well when I put them on a water schedule of every 3.5 days or so...look forward to more pics man!


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 19, 2009)

yeah since they are so small will chill out. i havent watered in two days so i have sprayed um so i will chill for another day or two without sprayin


----------



## Reiss (Oct 20, 2009)

kushy,
Try to judge when to water by the weight of the pots, not by how dry the top looks. 
If you let them dry a little between watering, the roots will grow in search of water. More roots = bigger plant.
I've got a small clone on the go at the moment, haven't watered her in 4 days as there is still some weight in the pot.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 20, 2009)

thanks reiss. i am giving it two more days before i water. they are lookin great tho. here are some pics guys, hope u can see the babies


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 20, 2009)

has anybody tried purple maxx from humbolt?


----------



## Reiss (Oct 20, 2009)

kushykushkushy said:


> has anybody tried purple maxx from humbolt?


I think you might be going a bit nutrient crazy!
All these companies trying to sell u their crap.
Stick to the basics. good veg food, good flower food, bit of CHEAP organic molasses and you will be fine.
These nutrient companies hype up a really average product with BIG prices for very little gain (if any).
Save your money dude.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 20, 2009)

well i already got the bio line. and molasses taken care off. i may try budswell or purplemaxx an thats it. more pics comin to buddies


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 20, 2009)

i havent nuted yet besides the foiler feed off fish mix. they liked it alot, nice and perky. since i got good soils i wont nute untill 4th week


----------



## MattyMatt (Oct 20, 2009)

I started nuting mine at 3 weeks with no nute burn. Actually, they have had root stimulator every watering since seedling, then on 3rd week 1/4 strength Grow Big,3.5 days later root stim and water only, then 3.5 days later 1/2 strength Grow Big, so basically every other watering until you reach full strength. I then waited a week and went to a Bloom nute, Tiger Bloom in this case,same way, 1/4 strength, I added my molasses in here, then 1/2 stength, you get the picture. I am now at full strength Tiger Bloom and going to switch to Beastie Bloomz next watering. They got molasses and root stim today. They are 49 days old, and budding profusely, with resin coatings looking yum yum. I wish I had a digi cam for some good pics...


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 21, 2009)

more pics this morn


----------



## Slater13 (Oct 21, 2009)

Lookin great Kush! Those babies are comin along great so whatever your doing keep it up. 

From what Ive read purple maxx supplies flowering hormones and amino acids to stack flower sites as well as bring the plants into bloom quicker. From what it looks like you have those already in your bloom food as well as the top max so it would seem kinda pointless but I have never tried it so what the fuck do I know? lol.

I thought about it too but decided against it since it looks like the nutes Im using has the amino's and hormones already. I am going to try the gravity which I have heard people rave over. Got it sitting with the nutes just waiting for the plants to get far enuff along to use it.

Set up looks awesome man. Reiss is right too, look at what he did with the ak's using what bio bizz had to offer. By far the best looking and yielding ak's Ive seen to now. Shit man, Reiss is the reason I went with the auto ak's cause I wasnt sure they would be able to get big enuff for a good yield but he proved that otherwise so I had to jump on the wagon.

Just be patient and those plants will be ready for harvest in no time. Keep up the great work man!


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 21, 2009)

thanks slate, plus rep to you and reiss definitely. yeah i have the biobizz line ready an waitin. this friday marks the end of week 2. ive been givin them a heavy diluted version of the fish mix as a foiler spray and they loved it. so i havent watered in two days and counting and they have shot up. i think i may water satrtin thursday or friday even, give um a light spray of the fish mix. if u guys havent tried it, u should pick some up. smells like dead body tho. i have 9 aks fem in the ground, saved one seed for maybe a seed run later. i also have 7 joint docs total up an reachin. hope i got at least one fem out of those. if not i have the 30 fem seeds ready for my perpetual grow plus 10 joint docs left so i should be str8. since i added 400 more hps wattage in a week im goin to 18/6 to save a lil power ya know. but my goal is to perpetual harvest like at least a half a pound a month. i also want to grow buku fem, my freebie fems, greenhouse bubba kush fem perpetually after i get my stock up on the kush and diesel side. ow is the ak smoke tho? is it skunky?


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 21, 2009)

hey slate wut does gravity do? or suppose to do? an has anybody heard anything about the auto hindu? got 15of those an i hear they stay short so shud i get more cuz i want a nice yield. i got 15 fem diesels too but im really crazy for the kush tho


----------



## Slater13 (Oct 21, 2009)

Gravity is made by Emeral Triangle, the same company that makes purple maxx. Gravity is a Phosphorus booster that adds weight to the buds. I picked some up for the hell of it cause I so alot of people raving about it. Havent tried it yet but my ak's will start getting it around week 6 or so.

Definately jump in on the molassis as it's a nice Potassium booster with lots of sugars. Your tastebuds will thank you later when your smoking those herbs! Last grow I used Hibrix from Earth Juice and I liked it but this time I got some Ultra Snow (Emerald Triangle) Im going to use on half the plants and the Hibrix on the other half to see if theres any difference at all.

Funny you mention Bubba Kush, my lady wants that for the next grow. I have my eye on the Master Kush from Nirvana to give her some competition. Have to look at other Kush's since Attitude is out of the Violator (fucking sucks)! Gonna get some more indica's going cause I get used to the sativa's way too fast and they dont last long. Also looking at the Hindu's as well. A buddy is interest so we'll probably split those. We only have about 16 grams of the violator left and we have no other kush's growing at the moment so we'll be out soon and thats where the Hindu comes in.

Looks like the Hindu's stay short so a sea of green in like 1 or 2 gallon pots should pack them in pretty tight under the 1k lights. I just hope for your sake that you can keep the odor under control from all those sticky girls cause they will reek something fierce.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 21, 2009)

yeah im stickin 20 now in the tent under 1k. 10 hindu fems and 10 diesel fems. jus made the order wit attitude 2 secs ago thats why i was askin, so i said fuckit, and ordered 5 more diesel and kushes fem autos


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 21, 2009)

yup i got the CF ready for action wen needed. now the temps are under control but wen i start my perpetual the fans an filter will be on all the time cuz a batch of something will always be flowerin. fuck how is that v ush, wudda loed to put my lips on dat pm me


----------



## Slater13 (Oct 21, 2009)

The violator is great and yields well too. Not something you try to toke all day on cause it does have a tendency to relax ya too much and put you to sleep. We harvested that plants one week early to avoid the trichomes degrading too far and give the couch lock effect. Didnt matter, genetics are what they are so plan on chillin out if you want to smoke it. Great for night time smoke to get good sleep... especially after fuckin!


----------



## Slater13 (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh ya, + rep right back ya. It's easy to see you put alot of hard work and thinking into this. The hard work will pay off my friend.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 21, 2009)

thanks slater bro. i will send u some buds if u accept. pm me


----------



## sxf0516 (Oct 21, 2009)

yeah kushy we got all these auto groupies showin us love. since i have more females than i was expecting out of my ak47 autos im going to make seeds with one plant and then try to make feminized seeds with the offspring of those seeds. but dont get any ideas from slov on topping your autos. thats a terrible idea everywhere it tells u not to stress autos too much and cutting the main stem will probably lose about a weeks worth of growth for an autop which is a weeks worth of bu production.  anyway, did u get a root stimulator, i really do believe it helps make the plants grow faster before flowering and the bigger the root system the more nutrients the plant will take in and the bigger the buds. i got the bcuzz root stimulator from htgsupply in pittsburgh and it seems to be working real good. its real concentrated though so your supposed to only put 1 drop of the root shit to 1000 drops of water idk what the measurement is i just eye that shit out but its been working and for only like 18 bucks a bottle i think it would be worth it especially since ur tryin to hustle ur bud more yield, bigger bucks. did u have those blue streaks growing/ how are they


----------



## MattyMatt (Oct 21, 2009)

The Root Stimulator is the BEST thing I have done to my autos yet! They get it every watering from seed up...sxf, I am using the B'CUZZ Roots as well and will be sticking to it. use roughly a lil under a teaspoon a gallon,or 1ml per liter no worries. My 8 in plants have better,stronger, and longer roots than my 5 foot tall plants had with no root stimulator. I highly recommend it....


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 21, 2009)

just picked some up an hour ago. same one u guys have. i also bought some gravity for my plants slater. hopefully its as good as its raved about!! yeah the bluestreaks are in the ground with the aks and diesel. the bluestreak and diesel are unsexed so i dont know how many fems i will get jus yet, thats y i been stockin up on fem seeds for my sog. i have 9 aks that are fem so im only countin on those to produce bud. if i can get some of the joint docs to produce flowers it will be a plus. i do have 30 fem auto kushes and diesel ryders ready to start wen these show sex or in 4 weeks regardless for my perpetual so i will have a lovely second harvest in january an so on......! so seven unsexed jointdocs and i have 10 more jointdoc seeds unsexed that i will probably save for a day wen i want to start makin seeds. since im commercial i dont mind buyin the fem seeds over and over again because one oz can pay for a shit load of fem seeds for me. an oz of kush, extotics goes for 500 whole. .05 for 20 so its like u make 1120 bucks baged up. i can buy a shitload of seeds an thats wut i been doin cuz man my next grow shud be the shit but i am anxious to see wut i have in my grow room in another week seeming that i know 9 are confirmed fems. jus gave um a light mist for the day too


----------



## MattyMatt (Oct 21, 2009)

I thought u weren't going to mist them daily anymore..LOL...I think its been a few days tho huh? I put mine on every 3.5 days and they seem to love it. I wish I had a good camera for you guys. I could post some camera phone pics today if you guys would like?


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 21, 2009)

lol. each plant got two spays a piece i swear! lol. no water till friday tho


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 21, 2009)

smokin on sum blue cheese from china town. i got a china man who hooks it up for 1600 a qp


----------



## MattyMatt (Oct 21, 2009)

enjoy that! I wish I could find it in weight for a decent price around here. I cant anymore. Boy I miss the days of driving to ATL for 3200 elbows of Beasties and 4500 for exotics. Man IF i could get that now, I would drive all the way to Chicago.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 21, 2009)

hell yeah. 400 a zip not bad. gonna dump it all like .08 for 20. if i got it for 1200 a qp i cudda did grams for 20 but prices are high. shit bro if u lived here the best thing to do would be grow cuz u can make a million bucks easy. exotics ie:kush, sour diesel, purps, haze are goin for 550 to 600 an oz. bro i sold a quarter( yup 7 grams) for 250 yester day. since i pay so much for it, i have to make a double see, and if u want to buy it like that then fine. so when im done with my grows i still have hella clientel and i can sell it for cheaper and faster cuz im the grower and middle man


----------



## MattyMatt (Oct 21, 2009)

I agree. I am trying to get there myself. here are some shitty pics...


----------



## Slater13 (Oct 21, 2009)

Holy shit! 250 for a Q? Damn, most I ever paid was 120 for a Q and I thought that was bullshit. Is your clientel more upscale or have people really gotten to be that stupid?

Good for you that you have the people lined up to line your pockets. In this economy you have to pay the bills somehow.


----------



## MattyMatt (Oct 21, 2009)

here are some shitty cam pics


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 21, 2009)

hell yea an i would like to make money without hurtin people ya know. not really i have all type of clientel. being from the inner city i have alot of 20 dollar and 50 dollar clients.. like i sell 3 .05( half grams for 50). thats the best deal u can get right now on the exotics. regular shit like bubblegum and blueberry, ak47 goes for 20 a gram. the exotics is wuts costin. now alot of the older clientel like um i would jus say people who have more money than the average person dont mind payin the prices cause they dont have the time searchin for it. so if i have to sell a 7 grammer out of my shit that i paid 550 an oz for, u have to pay me my profit as well cuz i aint sellin this shit for free. so the standard bag of smoke is 20 bucks for a half gram of exotics. 20 dollars a gram for dro/reg strains. so being a grower here, if u can produce kush, kush, kush, u are the man! u set the tone cuz if u can perpetually grow a pound a month of kush or diesel, thats like 9600 max u can make without sellin one bag. jus sellin ur oz's for 550 0r 600 and ull make about 100 grand a year extra untaxed


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 21, 2009)

its not that the people are stupid, its just that we are by no major line of water and im sure its hard to transport pounds of smelly ass fresh kush cross country so its exotic, hence the name,lol. u can get some regular middies for 125 an oz. who wants that tho? cant get no pussy smokin that shit with a new fine lady. lol i know u married slate so much respect to ur marriage but im sayin this. i work too but a job aint cuttin it. if i can make an extra 10 grand a month producin somethin i love to indulge in, hell yea im takin this risk. shit i spend like 300 a week on smokin exotics wit my lady. 300 bones, so i needed this site to learn an put my shit together. exotics makin more money then coffee, cotton, milk, all the commodities weed is number 1. look it up. i bet an 8th


----------



## MattyMatt (Oct 21, 2009)

u right, and we think alike!  sorry for the shitty pics, I will get a few more.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 21, 2009)

shit, im workin to try an franchise a dispensary wen ill stops playin an makes it legal. i got the store front picked out an all. im thinkin of takin a few classes at oaksterdamn university


----------



## MattyMatt (Oct 21, 2009)

hells yeah bro! I plan on doing the same with the dispensary. I already have my degree in marketing management, and so does my girl, so we all set!  till then, gonna garden and learn, then garden some more..lol


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 21, 2009)

hell yeah. my girl is an RNBSN in school for her practitoners license. im a lousy cna but i make Great side money as u can see


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 21, 2009)

so with her gettin her practitioners degree she can open a clinic, and i can supply the patients


----------



## Slater13 (Oct 21, 2009)

I hear ya Kush and you are 100% correct. Im hoping if my state ever becomes legal I can look into something similar which is why we switched to organics... that and the smoother tastier smoke. The reason we started growing was to help make ends meet cause there isnt any work out there for either of us just yet so we do what we must.


----------



## Slater13 (Oct 21, 2009)

550-600 for Hazes/ Kush etc? Damn, I got two hazes I germed 2 days ago and we are going with more Kush in the very near future.


----------



## MattyMatt (Oct 21, 2009)

yeah its like that here too..25 a g. I cant pay that tho, but my friend does so I get to taste whats really good alot..LOL this week its been GDP, raspberry kush, and sour kush. I have to settle for whatever you wanna call it better than beasters $50 and eighth for now. As long as I get the drying process down pat, which I think i do, then I am confident i could get rid of these easyryders and diesels for 50 to 60 an eighth. I cant seem to make myself make someone pay more than that, but damn a shit ton do! We shall see..I think we are all growing(no pun intended) in the right direction. 3 of us have same general ideas...cool cool...


----------



## Slater13 (Oct 21, 2009)

Ya, we were paying 50-60 an 8 and there were times the quality sure as fuck wasnt there. Gotta take the good with the bad I guess but not anymore. Were gonna be smoking on our last harvest for a while so the 60 buck 8 can kiss my ass.

Some of the "quality" weed being passed around is total bs. It's one thing to get raped for some great weed but theres too much average weed being passed off as something worth a shit when in reality it's home grown shwagg minus the water curing and packed like a brick. Fuck, this one dude used to come over with mids that smelled like baby powder. Is this supposed to make it good?lol.

Those days are over now and it's nice enjoying the fruits of your labor.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 21, 2009)

yeah i definitely am lookin for kush prices like that bro till my harvest comes. its jus good to network sometimes. the exotics here are around its jus that chicago is a very segregated city as far as people and culture go to an extent an its hard gettin weeds that may be available to otha peeps, its jus that i stay well connected out here and yeah, this is better then work even tho it is work. i jus like being my own boss and i project to make more doing this type of work than at my job that i plan to keep too. i need all money, jus not the bad kind ya know, an if u stay lowkey and people dont know ur biz, u will do ok and make good money. wen u start braggin and flashin money around people dont like that shit round here


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 21, 2009)

i plan on playin out the middle man role no matta how much bud i got tucked away


----------



## Slater13 (Oct 21, 2009)

I hear ya on staying low key. Where we are we are close proximity to neighbors and such so we stick to ourselves as we always have. Still say hello and wave but thats it, we dont hang out with any neighbors so theres no reason for them to get nosey. Theres only a few people that know and thats all that needs to know. 

It's messed up that even in the world of weed peoples cultural differences still find a way to stand out with some people. Leave the ignorance at the door folks, it's all about the weed here. The igorance of people is just crazy these days, not just this stuff but in everyday life. People dont even know how to drive any more.

I think the whole world needs a prescription for weed!


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 21, 2009)

pretty much. we stay to ourselves too about home life. after my girl finishes practitioner school, shes gettin a house an u know im goin to run like 3 1000 watters up in there, lol all kush. the last thing i need is a hater lookin ova my back


----------



## Slater13 (Oct 21, 2009)

Thats the problem with this world, too many people are worried about what everyone else is doing when they cant even run their own lives.

Of all people I would have thought that stoners would be better than this by now with how weed brings people together by nature. I guess the world is still full of idiots.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 21, 2009)

yeah, an its like if purple haze is on the east side, u have to have a connect to be able to even go and get the bud let alone feel safe riding through rival drug and gang territory. there is big money here jus gotta stay clear of the bs cuz itll swallow u up


----------



## MattyMatt (Oct 21, 2009)

yep yep...good herb to the rescue!


----------



## paulgut420 (Oct 22, 2009)

keep us posted man! subscribed!


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 22, 2009)

hey guys, wakey bakey time. cudnt sleep, lookin at bud porn blowin a kushy hope to get some sleep


----------



## MattyMatt (Oct 22, 2009)

lol...I do the same when I cant sleep...wakey bakey and bud porn usually does the trick..I see u were up at 420...nice!!! lol


----------



## MattyMatt (Oct 22, 2009)

hey kushy https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/244423-autoflower-variety-grow-9.html#post3278242 ...go here and check out my pics from today..shitty phone pics but will have to work for now...


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 22, 2009)

cool matty. check these pics too daily pics i jus took of babies an of bubba kush im baggin up


----------



## Slater13 (Oct 22, 2009)

I just cracked the computer screen trying to reach in and grab a bud of that bubba for my 3ft.


----------



## liljheazy (Oct 22, 2009)

ill definately be checking this out my dude, that looks like some fire ass bubba


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 22, 2009)

man slater bro, this shit smokes so earthy, hashy an smooth, those greenhouse u will love im sure.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 22, 2009)

hell yeah, 1 more week an i should know how many males are jointdocs. plus i got my hindu and diesel all fem ready for plantin. i also ordered 10 more diesel ryder fems. man my grow tent gets about 65- 60 at night. i can controll this but i like it cuz with the pink an purple hues the diesel have iplan on havin some lovely bag appeal! man guys i wish i didnt have to pay 500 an oz right now. a qp just cost me 1700 but ill make 4 grand wen all done sellin it. its fire i put a half to the side for me an my lady


----------



## liljheazy (Oct 22, 2009)

those are some crazy prices, your on the eastside?


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 22, 2009)

midwest bro. no water or shit we by. if u live here tho and grow ur instantly rich like the lotto, thats y i grow cuz tax is crazy here. even jus to live tax is crazy. cigs like 9 bucks a pack right now, property tax crazy the whole nine


----------



## howak47 (Oct 22, 2009)

kushykushkushy said:


> cool matty. check these pics too daily pics i jus took of babies an of bubba kush im baggin up


damn man that looks dank iam growing sour d x bubba kush its at start of 8th week flowering check it out when u get time just posted new pics link is in sig!!!!
keep up the good work !!!! ooo yea +REP
what drying and curing method did u use?


----------



## liljheazy (Oct 22, 2009)

shit i feel you, growing over there seems like a great idea. so how much you be pulling out each harvest?


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 22, 2009)

luckily i knew the grower and got tha in the mail for 375 per zip got 4 of um wit the blue cheese. sold the qp of blue chees in 1 day. now i broke the bubba down. the blue cheese is in my avatar. the grower used greenhouse bubba kush fem 16 plants. veg for 3 weeks and 12/12 for 11 weeks. hangdried for 5 days and jarred and burped for 30 minutes for 2 weeks. hey slate, he also used gravity, sayed it packed on some extra growth late in flowerin


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 22, 2009)

workin on a pounds a month perpetual


----------



## liljheazy (Oct 22, 2009)

thats some good side money right there, you plan to do a bigger setup in the future?


----------



## Slater13 (Oct 22, 2009)

kushykushkushy said:


> man slater bro, this shit smokes so earthy, hashy an smooth, those greenhouse u will love im sure.


Oh man you're making me drool. I said what the hey and ordered 5 fem Midnight Kush, 5 fem bubba kush, 5 fem master Kush and 5 fem Afghan Kush. I love the Kush taste so much I had to go over board. I have some good sativa/ haze stock already so it was time to get some serious Kush going. Now I just have to wait.

Dude used gravity huh? Everything I read is good things about gravity man. I hope we have the same luck. If you get a chance ask the dude what kind of feeding schedule he used with it. The bottle says to water the plant first and then water with gravity. I was on their site (Emerald Triangle) and one of their reps said some growers in the field were starting to use gravity in the 5th week in small doses on waterings only throught the rest of flowering while gradually increasing the doses as the buds mature.

Probably best just to follow the directions and experiment a little.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 22, 2009)

yeah, i plan on gettin a house so i can run like 4k worth of hps or atleast 3k of hps.


----------



## thomas232 (Oct 22, 2009)

The bubba kush I have right now looks the same as those pics you have


----------



## liljheazy (Oct 22, 2009)

shit that sounds like a good plan, long time ago i had a townhome with 2k hps and everything else running. but for a house thats good


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 22, 2009)

hell yeah. i still need good connects too tho till i get that house


----------



## Slater13 (Oct 23, 2009)

Looking to get out of the city Kushy?


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 23, 2009)

umm yea, do some suburb livin. a lil more quiet


----------



## Slater13 (Oct 23, 2009)

I dont blame ya. Much easier to go about your business quietly and discretely.

So what's everyone smoking on this Friday morning? Kushy I know you gotta have something wicked over there.


----------



## MattyMatt (Oct 23, 2009)

raspberry kush here or so they called it....LOL taste like skittles tho..yummy yum!


----------



## sdboltdude (Oct 23, 2009)

What up Kushy I like what I'm reading and seeing so far..
I'm just a little guy trying to get mine..I keep telling myself not to get greedy and blow this mother up so i keep stealth and small..got some good neighbors (when i grew out doors neighbors mom says is the weed growing in our yard? son says yes it is and looks pretty good want some? never had a prob for more then 3 years outside..I live in san diego on a canyon i get sun as soon as their is light so i would be able to start in early feb and get some huge plant 14ft tall w/ 8ft branches fog came in and would mold fuck everything it would stick to the resin mold from stem out into just a dust. really sucked.. now land lord comes over a little more so their goes that ideal...
any ways i wish i had the balls to go big (go Big Kushy go Big )and use more grow rooms but happy with my setup 
i can also get some great clones already for veg room right now i just got 2 Lemon Kush (15inch) & 2 Sour Diesel(13inch) at $15 a shot save me time effort electric bill & their always in great shape...I'm just giddy right now w/ love for my girls and cant wait to harvest
enough about me
kushy Im going to subcribe and keep a good eye on you rock on Kushy...
ohh yeah Im hitting some Lemon Kush from a sister plant...mmmmmmmm


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 23, 2009)

hell eah bro, thats the shit sd, thanks for the support bro. i will get sum new pics up in a sec too guys. oh, bubba kush im puffin on slate!!


----------



## Slater13 (Oct 23, 2009)

I love hanging out in Kush's thread. Lot of Kush fans here. Got creative and loaded up the bowl with a mix of Amnesia Lemon, an Amnesia Lemon pheno (more of the Amnesia Haze with dense nuggs) and some Violator Kush. Sends my brain into orbit! Brain doesnt know if it should be high from the sativa or laid out from the Kush.

Cant wait to see more pics to see how your babies are doing. Just fed bloom nutes to my ak's this morning for the first time. Arent we at about the same schedule Kushy? I'm about 2 weeks from sprout today and I think you're there too right?


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 23, 2009)

hell yeah slate. i was jus talkin to my gurl bout the bloom nutes. will give um sum dilluted version like 4 ml in a gallon in 2 days next watering. the fish mix has the soil thicker seeming it also has molasses in it. here are some more pics guys. bubba kush in the airtight g-pack and the babies made 2 weeks exactly today. some are 3 days younger though!


----------



## Slater13 (Oct 23, 2009)

Man are they growing fast! Looks great! 

I was talking about it last night with my girl and the breeder said the ak's will begin to flower around day 14 or so, since they were ready for nutes I just changed em over. I still have others that need the change but they arent ready for nutes yet so I wait patiently. 

Oh ya, what brand bulb did you go with for your 600w?


----------



## MattyMatt (Oct 23, 2009)

i started nutes on mine at about 2.5 weeks as well. They have gotten root stimulator from seed tho with every watering, and freaking LOVE IT!!! they are getting there first bath of Beasti Bloomz here in about an hr so hope they respod well to it over the weekend. Actually, they are getting Beasties, a lil bit of tiger just to keep a lil N in for an extra week, and some molasses as well...3 diesels and 1 white and 1 red dwarf will also be put into soil in bout an hour and join their buddies in the chill out room.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 23, 2009)

im usin the bulbs that came from htgsupply. after one more grow i will change bulbs seeming im runnin two lights so they should be good for 2 grows. i think next i will just keep it simple an use regular bulbs like now. shit a 1k watts hps is a 1k hps no matter wut bulbs


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 23, 2009)

thats 1 thing i wont get caught up in i think. buyin 200 dollar bulbs. i jus need these hps to do wut they do an weed do wut it does. lol i do have digital ballast tho which is better on bill


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 23, 2009)

more pics!!


----------



## liljheazy (Oct 23, 2009)

those ladies are standing tall at attention


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 23, 2009)

kushy we need to j down one day fam. you down south or out west?


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 23, 2009)

wut up chi, we can def get up an do that. im out south


----------



## paulgut420 (Oct 23, 2009)

kushy how much did you spend on your whole set up? im planning to do the same thing in my room.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 24, 2009)

with seeds included i would say a lil under 2000 grand. i bought 2 of everything


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 24, 2009)

here is some mornin shots. i swear these aks and joint docs are takin off


----------



## MattyMatt (Oct 24, 2009)

yeah bro they will take off! Mine were growing an inch a day in like there 3rd to 4th week. lookin good...I gotta friend wanting to buy my light so I think Im gonna upgrade to the 400W HPS and get the cooltube option as well. i am sure a small tent is in my future as well....oh, and I didnt even think about it till now, but my girl is from Chicago, rich area in Glenview actually, so suburb life like we are all striving to get back too! hehe She would love for me to take her back for a Cubs game next yr I am sure...get up and chief! off to give my babiesa sat morn bath as I held out till today instead of yest as I posted then.


----------



## Slater13 (Oct 24, 2009)

I would have to say they are taking off. Keep it up and while you're at would you pass some of that luckk my way?


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 24, 2009)

yea matty, i know exactly where glenview is. its more north than wut im shootin for tho but i def like the are. cubs and sox games are the shit. even bulls and bears games. i love it here. we have a crime prob right now but i still love being here. hey slate, they will do wut they have to bro. im sure they have a spurt ready for u in no time. im goin to be givin mine bloom nutes prolly monday. biobizz bloom to be exact. they have been gettin a foiler spray with fish mix and i watered last time with it so that may have been my luck for the big sprout, u should see them now guys


----------



## ballo (Oct 25, 2009)

siiick...im doing some autos right now, they're flowering while my mothers and clones are vegging. i got ak47 X nyc diesel and one roadrunner...not too many even lived...but the ones that did are chronnnnic looking right now, and still have like 3-4 weeks left

definately going to keep watching this


----------



## Slater13 (Oct 25, 2009)

Kushy, I have racked my brain the last 24 hours and am no further along than I was when the plants started looking like shit. Fuck it, I'll just stop giving a fuck and let them do whatever they want. They die they die but I wont continue to aggrevate myself over some fucking plants. Gonna take a few days away from the plants to relax and chill out, after that I will look and see whats left alive and go from there. 

I love how your babies look Kushy. Cant wait to see how big they get after sitting under all that light for 10 weeks. Keep it up man, at least I come to this thread and see healthy plants. Im really looking forward to the smoke report!!!


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 25, 2009)

oh yeah def bro. i mean i have the runt 1 and the man lookin one but besides that they are doin good. here is a mornin shot of the babies after a light misted spray.


----------



## Slater13 (Oct 25, 2009)

A few more weeks and you wont see much of the grow bags any more. Just look like a beautiful see of green. The smells you are going to have in that tent will be amazing man.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 25, 2009)

goodmornin my good friend slate and on that smoke report slate im goin to let u do the honors. wen i dry and cure i will send u a lil treat for u and ur lady to report on it. i am givin u the honors of smoke reporter for this grow. ballo bro thanks. i wonder how the akxdiesel will be. i hope more of the diesel grows out ya know. i would give those seeds a shot but i just got 15 fem diesel ryders and i know for a fact that shits dank. im subscribin to ur thread bro!


----------



## slabhead (Oct 25, 2009)

Say kushy, do you get overflow drainage out of those bags? I'm considering grow bags but I have a wooden floor and was wondering about that. Sorry for a stupid noob question but I'm just an old sun worshiper.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 25, 2009)

yeah u def do get drainage, they are ported but u need drainage so its a good thing. u can buy some heavy duty black/white poly to put down under ur plants kinda create a bed for them to sit in and not mess up those nice wood floors!! my two tents came with rmovable floors but i wont remove untill like 4 grows(perpetual) cuz i keeps it pretty clean in the tents


----------



## slabhead (Oct 25, 2009)

Alright, that's what I thought. thx


----------



## Slater13 (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks alot man, I do appreciate it but dont you want to do the honors with this being your first grow and all? Alot of hard work goes into it and it's only right for the grower to have the first taste. However, Im not one to turn down dank ass buds either.

Kushy, mind if I take a pic or two and see if anyone can help figure out the deal with my plants? Leaf tips are curling downward and cannot figure it out. Maybe some of the people here with auto experience can help.

Oh ya, how loud is it with two fans running? Been thinking of adding an air cooled hood with another fan for regular grows if I can get past the auto's.

Oh and good morning to you to.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 25, 2009)

not loud at all i mean i have NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO company in the first place at eitha ops so and i keeps a low ass profile wit the neigbors so pretty much its as stealth as can be. i mean i have been smoking dank shit at both spots for a while jus to see if a neighbor would trip an never got a knock, whistle, kick or nothin. so i still play it very smooth. yeah slate, maybe u shud pick up some fish mix. if u look back in my post i said somethin about curlin leaves an ever since i hit um with the dilluted version since they were so young they have perked up. also throw a bowl of water next to ur plants. helps with humidity. i have great ventilation for my tents but i still keep the water in there and u can notice it evaporates for real. water level changes over the course of a week.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 25, 2009)

oh an slate, u know im goin to smoke it, lololol. im not buyin bud anymore after this unles i truuuuuuuuuuuuly have no choice. but i want an outside honest opinion. i cant go round askin my clientel for a smoke report cuz if they been on here before they know wut that means. i know my taste buds but i want some unbiased taste buds tastin my buds!!! lol that rymes and sounds funny. yea im high too! but on that note i want to know wut i can do better to cure, grow, flush. i want to get this shit down to a science!!


----------



## Slater13 (Oct 25, 2009)

Ok, I'll have to look into that more. I figure it's a micro def. but not sure what to be honest and the plants have plenty of NPK so I dont want to add too much and burn the plants just to try and get the micro's up. Was looking at the Fish Mix or the Micro Blast from Earth Juice. Sounds like either will help the micro def. I forgot you had those probs early on so I'll take your advice and go pick up either fish mix or the micro blast today and give it a try. The first grow was not organic so I had less shit to keep track of as far as nutes/ additives go. This organic shit is new territory for me.

I will be happy to give a smoke report man. Especially since I'll be watching your babies grow the whole way. 

Im with ya on trying to get this shit down, just gets aggrevating at times. Gonna go back and look at your plants again when you had these probs.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 25, 2009)

yeah i dont know if i posted pics but the leaves were kinda droopin down and all and i know for a fact it wasnt a waterin prob cuz its not like i sit there and blast um all day with spray ya know, my aks got off to a slow start ya know cuz of the transplant. i tried to germ the aks and i planted the joint docs right in rooters. all worked but i noticed the joint docs were more comfortable already in there home. the aks are doin great now after the fish mx had been added so yea check into that!! i jus wish i didnt waste NO time an started with all fem seeds. its justhat i had these joint docs layin around so might as wel get them grown


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 25, 2009)

ill post a couple more pics of them now for u a few hours after the light misting


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 25, 2009)

the first pick i think is wen i misted


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 25, 2009)

misting- each plant gets 2 full sprays. 

now since they may be starting to bud i wont spray onto plant anymore, just foiler. may jus stop for a while now. wanna get um on bloom nutes friday. that will be 21 days so i should be noticin sum sex on the JD's. i dont want to feed male plants nute water. fish mix was Heavily dilluted to promote stong roots sicne i dint have the stim yet. once i find out how many females i actually have i will start replacin males with auto fem hindu and diesel. so my tents will be active for a while always somethin in there growin at all times. shit i cleaned a closet out jus to hang dry


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 25, 2009)

more pics and im outside to make some dough for tonites pizza


----------



## MattyMatt (Oct 25, 2009)

awesome bro!! yeah mine really loved there Beastie Bloomz bath last night...looks like the resin is about to bust off the buds this morning! im going to roll an L and watch some football...have a great day!


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 26, 2009)

mornin peeps. outts blunts, so on my way to the g-station i go


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 26, 2009)

back from the g-station. the plants are doin and lookin great. i think i may have 1 confirmed male so far on the joint docs. i also decided that i will only use all biobizz nutes this go round cuz i would like to see how well it works. i mean topmax as a finisher seems like it will do a great job. for my all auto hindu and diesel grow i will be adding the gravity and purple maxx with foxfarm nutes.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 26, 2009)

fuck, 2 confirmed fems i think. nex time i get pics up it will be of all the ladies and the replacements i throw in. switchin lights to 18/6 wen i cut on the other hps wen the sex starts to show but some men are showin there asses i think so by friday will be day 21 an we will def know by then. all aks are feminised so not worried bout them. jus growin out these 20 joint doc reg autos sucks, i hate to waste dirt on men an im not seed runnin........


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 26, 2009)

anybody want a male, ill mail it to ya


----------



## Slater13 (Oct 26, 2009)

That sucks man. Hopefully you will at least end up with more females than males.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 26, 2009)

yeah slate. how do males start to show? is it lil round things at the bud sites. they arent round round but tiny and oval?


----------



## Slater13 (Oct 26, 2009)

The male flower will show in the same spot as the female accept the males will have a stem like prick sticking out from the flower, then the prick developes a pollin sack on the end and after that they will open and spread the love that you dont want. 

Can ya throw a pic up?


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 26, 2009)

here s a good shot i think


----------



## Slater13 (Oct 26, 2009)

The image isnt too clear but that sure as shit looks like a female flower cluster to me. Those are leaves coming from the flowers right? The image is kinda bluured, I just want to make sure everything coming from the cluster are leaves and pistils.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 26, 2009)

well does the cluster look like lil oval things? they are not on the end of a stem yet if there will b a stem. an yes leaves are comin out. ill take another pic


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 26, 2009)

i dont have the best cam but here are more pics. so fem an males start off lookin the same durin sexin an pistils is wut show the diff. female will have pistils forming out the oval things an males will have stems


----------



## Slater13 (Oct 26, 2009)

Sorry man, not trying to be difficult. Just dont want to tell ya the wrong thing.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 26, 2009)

ur not bein difficult, im jus wiggin out a lil, lol i dont want to leave a male up but i also dont want to kill a fem.


----------



## Slater13 (Oct 26, 2009)

A male flwoer will have a long stem come out from it and eventually form a pollin sack. I see nothing but a female flower cluster forming. Congrats, it's a girl. Just to be safe make sure to keep on eye on her and the others that ONLY leaves, ovules and their pistils are coming out from the cluster and you are set. 

Watch for hermies too. I havent had the pleasure yet but they can happen with fem seeds so just watch all your plants to be sure all your girls stay girls. I love forcing female plants into lesbianism! No cocks allowed you whores!


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 26, 2009)

yessss, i hope for as many fems with the unsexed batch as poss. an im watchin all day for herms too. but yeah the oval things are tight together in a lil cluster


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 26, 2009)

i still wont get to hype until i see sum pistils. green earth said that if its a cluster then its prolly a male because fem have 1 oval per node


----------



## Slater13 (Oct 26, 2009)

Hold on a second. Do you have pistils coming out? I thought you said you did.


----------



## Slater13 (Oct 26, 2009)

Oh ya, the females will have one per node but they will form a cluster of ovules at the top and the top is what were looking at. Do you have anything on the nodes going up the main stem?


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 26, 2009)

nope, no pistils yet. i jus have the cluster. the plant is busy as we an the cluster is just on the top. the side nodes only has one oval shape per


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 26, 2009)

nothin up the main stem. jus at the TOP is the cluster


----------



## Slater13 (Oct 26, 2009)

I clicked on the images to get a closer look. If you have that many sacks and no pistils it cannot be good. With that many sacks they should have shot pistils by now so Greenearth is probably right. 

Sorry, I thought you had said there was pistils coming out from the cluster which is why I said female but with no pitstils it's would appear to be male.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 26, 2009)

thats wut im startin to think. i wud at least see sum pistil if i see the sac ya know


----------



## Slater13 (Oct 26, 2009)

Just keep a close eye and if those sacks open and a stem not a pistil comes out then kill that prick.

Ok, Im off to the cash station and then the hydro shop. Fucking HPS wouldnt kick on again this morning so the halide had to go in since I know it works. Dont buy the cheap ass Ultra Sun bulbs, they dont like to fire when the timer trips the ballast. Ok, off to spend more money. Uhggg.


----------



## ballo (Oct 26, 2009)

they should be showing sex soon...you should cut like 3/4 of the edge off of the bag...the top part. We trimmed ours so that they were almost level with the soil and it helped a good bit with getting light down there


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 26, 2009)

cool, will do ballo. yeah im 2 plants short ova here. the ball sacs didnt have no pistils showin an i know for a fact that pistils wud be cummin out the sacs by now if the sacs are so developed.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 26, 2009)

my day will be shitty now. im thinkin now after i killed um that it cudda been ladies too ya know. since this is my first grow im stuped as shit on this one. wen i see new flowers it has a bunch of white hairs/pistils cummin from the bud sit which had to be oval things at once right? oh well im pissed now, cudda jus killed 2 oz for myself


----------



## MattyMatt (Oct 26, 2009)

they shud be kushy, meaning pistils coming out. have you killed him yet??? I mean are you 100% positive its a male? I got paranoid too thinking my biggest one isa hermie, but truth is I think its just the biggest one and being stubborn to fill in. Still keeping a tight watch on her tho.....I think 2 of mine could be done by Halloween, but I may give them another nute bath and flush with molasses and water for another week. we shall see..looking amazing tho..My 2 friends that I let see, one of which grows some outdoor, and now wants to move indoors and "follow my lead" he says after seeing my progress on my 2nd grow, both say "that looks like some shit outta High Times" when they see my babies, and I just cant help but to Cheese like a mofo...  Happy Growing! Enjoy the day...


----------



## Slater13 (Oct 26, 2009)

Dont beat yourself up man. That shit happens with regular seeds so it's nothing youve done wrong.


----------



## MattyMatt (Oct 26, 2009)

oops u were writing at the same time as me...I was gonna tell ya if you responded that you hadnt killed them to keep them for at least 3 more days. I thought of putting the one I thought was a hermie under a lite in my bedroom outside of the grow op for a few days..lol....But, now I see you killed em. I feel your pain...I had to kill 2 pretty males and a herm that were like 3 foot monsters b4 they showed sex on my first bagseed grow..weird I tell ya....Keep looking forward tho.....all 5 new babies have sprouted this morn..welcome aboard! LOL 3 Diesel Ryder, 1 white dwarf, 1 red dwarf, all fems...


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 26, 2009)

but if the sacs are showin, then i shud se pistils too right?


----------



## Slater13 (Oct 26, 2009)

Yes but only females will have pistils. The males will eventually open up and a pollin sack will extend outward from it so keep a close eye on what comes from those sacks/ ovules.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 26, 2009)

ok cool, the 2 i killed didnt have pistals cummin outta those sacs


----------



## Slater13 (Oct 26, 2009)

Better to be safe than sorry. With those plants showing sex so early they most likely were males. Once a female ovule forms it doesnt take long at all before the pistils comes out and those showed nothing so I would say good call by greenearth. Dude knows his shit.

What the hell, were still learning right.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 26, 2009)

hell yeah, im not salty anymore, im learnin as well, plus no pistils an sacs means male in my book. shit i cudda gave it a cupple days but wit um growin so fast i didnt want to pollinate my otha ones


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 26, 2009)

all fem seeds from now on that way i can know 4 sure. plus it wudda been good to have all fem joint docs but hey i gotta make sum room for these hindu an diesel fems. hahahahaha the master plan is def in affect


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 26, 2009)

do u think the 3 gallon worth of dirt is still good? can i like mix it well an use for two weeks an then add some veg nutes since it has a month of nutes in it already an its been two weeks? i will try it anyway, i have 5 bags of ffof but if i can salvage this biobizz too i will


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 26, 2009)

so i have sum bluestreak 8 seeds left and i dont know wut to do wit um. i may jus save um in case i do mate seeds one day. after i do all fem auto grow like 4 times perpetually im doin all kush strains from greenhouse sog like 4 grows then back to autos. im sure they will have diff varieties too by then


----------



## Slater13 (Oct 26, 2009)

If you use rapid rooters (thought you do) then root the seedling in the RR, while it roots keep the soil you want to re-use moist. By the time the seedling roots it should be ready for the nuted soil and not burn... hopefully.


----------



## MattyMatt (Oct 26, 2009)

here's a quick pic from the Easys today...they are 55 days old from seed, bout 53 from sprout. still shitty pics but hope u guys enjoy. I am impressed and excited! lol  Gotta get a good digi cam...Im thinking one more week of Beastie nutes and molasses, then a week of flush with molasses....feel free to comment...


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 26, 2009)

good shit matty


----------



## MattyMatt (Oct 27, 2009)

wakey wakey time to bakey! what up kushy and sxf this morn? raining here. good day for herbage and nuttin. LOL


----------



## paulgut420 (Oct 27, 2009)

those girls are looking good


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 27, 2009)

thanks pg. im jus chillin guys wakey bakey at like 6 for me. givinthe grow room a rest, so things will lokk different in there wen i go to water. i think im jus goin to check on them from now on wen i feed, lol. make things go way faster wen u not thinkin bout it. i find that if im standin over my plants all the time 9 weeks will seem like forever u know. i noticed wen i pulled the rooter out the ground the soil was nice an moist, not to moist tho, but jus right so i dont have to keep checkin on um an since the flowering has started im not sprayin anymore either. all feeds from here on out guys. so i will be on here but i will jus be talkin an askin questions. i will take pics wen i water


----------



## MattyMatt (Oct 27, 2009)

I hear ya!! same here...I look way too often prob evey 30 minutes or more sometimes..lol so how are u gonna feed yours..gonna rotate one feed then one reg water then feed? I used that BCuzz root you got with every watering to week 6. just stopped....keep talkin altho you not posting pics as I am here to chat too..lol


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 27, 2009)

oh for sure bro definitely i love doin this shit for real. itll pay off!!


----------



## howak47 (Oct 27, 2009)

MattyMatt said:


> here's a quick pic from the Easys today...they are 55 days old from seed, bout 53 from sprout. still shitty pics but hope u guys enjoy. I am impressed and excited! lol  Gotta get a good digi cam...Im thinking one more week of Beastie nutes and molasses, then a week of flush with molasses....feel free to comment...


lookin damn good man!!!!!! +REP


----------



## Slater13 (Oct 27, 2009)

What's up Kush? Any of the other regular seeds show sex yet?


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 27, 2009)

hey slate, im on day fifteen cuz im makin actuall 3 wek marker on monday cuz i planted on 9th an popped out in 3 days. but the big ak whose age is the same as joint docs is shootin out pistils. an no more balls to report so far, other 2 big joint docs look like bitches


----------



## MattyMatt (Oct 28, 2009)

howak47 said:


> lookin damn good man!!!!!! +REP


 thanks alot man!! they are so much more shiny and resiny than I expected. So far I think I have nailed the feeding pattern and sensitivity of these. thanks alot and Ill continue to post the results.

After looking at trichs and pistil hairs, I think I have decided to give them another bath of tiger,beasties,and molasses today. That will be followed by 2 waterings of molasses and water only, and then 2 days of darkness. This means next sat Nov. 7th will prob be harvest day for at least 2 of them...


----------



## farmer2424 (Oct 28, 2009)

yo kush, your ladies are lookin good, and blowin up quick nice job. subscribed. can't wait to see how they end up. And matty, ur gonna have some bomb smoke, and i was wondering when u started giving them molasses, and how you give them it? Did you guys notice any sensitivity to nutes cause i've read that the auto ak's are pretty sensitive to nutes and get burned easy. just wanted to get this shit figured out before i start mine up so i don't waste my seeds. thanks


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 28, 2009)

here is a pic of wut mine have been eatin at half strength of each. they get fish mix every other waterin w/o purplemaxx. then they get bloom now for the first time 10 ml per gallon and 1 teaspoon of purple maxx and 2 tbsp of mollasses has been added to each gallon of nute water made. all water is tap water that has sat for like 5 to 6 days at a time. i also have purified but the plants are doin good off the tap so i may drink the pure shits ya dig. we n a recession so i cant waste, lolololol hahahahahaha


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 28, 2009)

oh an 3 out of 7 joint docs are bitches. yup yup i see the pistils!!!!!!


----------



## MattyMatt (Oct 28, 2009)

awesome kushy!!! gotta love dem bitches!! LOL

farmer, I started the molasses on week 6 with every watering. I will flush with just molasses the last week. I used all FoxFarm nutes besides BCuzz Root from Atami, which is the same as big bloom basically. I gave them The root stim(BCuzz root) from the very first watering and with every watering until week 6. they loved it!! at 2.5 weeks I started on other nutes. started with 1/4 strength Grow Big every other watering, and went up in strength every other watering. By the 3rd watering of Grow Big, I switched to tiger bloom at 1/2 strength for 2weeks everyother watering. I then switched to tiger bloom,beastie bloomz, and molasses, which is where I am now. I will do this for one more watering, and then switch to molasses and water only for last week. the Tiger Bloom lowers the pH ALOT, so make sure you adjust it. I can lay this all out in a diagram if it will help, so wither let me know or feel free to ask here or PM me if more info is needed. thanks for the compliments! I am really looking forward to giving you guys a smoke report in a few weeks.


----------



## Vr6T (Oct 28, 2009)

Not sure if this has been covered yet, But how long will you be flowering the Blueryder and Diesel? Good grow. keep it up!


----------



## Slater13 (Oct 28, 2009)

3/7 aint bad Kushy at all Kushy. Hopefully you will get a few more to add to those 3.

How's the feeding schedule look on the BioBizz? Fert every other watering?


----------



## MattyMatt (Oct 28, 2009)

Vr6T said:


> Not sure if this has been covered yet, But how long will you be flowering the Blueryder and Diesel? Good grow. keep it up!


they usually flower within the 3rd week to the last week, usually around 9 weeks. So they flower for about 6 weeks, sometimes a week shorter or longer here and there. and Boy are they fun lil boogers to watch grow...


----------



## LowRydin (Oct 28, 2009)

Kushy, those plants are looking great! Major props on the awsome set up too!! + rep for chi town, where the haters are everywhere and the exotics aint cheap!! I got 5 diesel ryders goin myself, just about a week since they popped outta the soil, starting to look almost as good as yours kushy! Blowin some Super Sour Diesel outta my bong right now, I just love that chem taste!




MattyMatt said:


> awesome kushy!!! gotta love dem bitches!! LOL
> 
> farmer, I started the molasses on week 6 with every watering. I will flush with just molasses the last week. I used all FoxFarm nutes besides BCuzz Root from Atami, which is the same as big bloom basically. I gave them The root stim(BCuzz root) from the very first watering and with every watering until week 6. they loved it!! at 2.5 weeks I started on other nutes. started with 1/4 strength Grow Big every other watering, and went up in strength every other watering. By the 3rd watering of Grow Big, I switched to tiger bloom at 1/2 strength for 2weeks everyother watering. I then switched to tiger bloom,beastie bloomz, and molasses, which is where I am now. I will do this for one more watering, and then switch to molasses and water only for last week. the Tiger Bloom lowers the pH ALOT, so make sure you adjust it. I can lay this all out in a diagram if it will help, so wither let me know or feel free to ask here or PM me if more info is needed. thanks for the compliments! I am really looking forward to giving you guys a smoke report in a few weeks.


Im sorry to to crash your thread kushy, just have a real quick question for mattymatt. Im using Fox Farms ocean forest soil, mixed with about 40% vermiculite and horticultural charcoal. I plan on sticking with fox farms nutes too. Im under the impression that I dont need to use a veg nute like FF grow big for at least 3 weeks from sprout since I have ffof soil. My plan was to let them go until right when they sex and start on just FF Big Bloom and molasses until I flush for harvest. Im really interested in your experience with Tiger Bloom. I wanted to use it as well but Im afraid of PH spikes and I have also heard it isnt needed if you run big bloom and molasses. Basically, I just wanted to see what your take is in Tiger Bloom and how you like it. Would you reccommend it?

Also guys, I was going to get some superthrive and use it now during vegging as a root stimulator, or should I buy an actual root stimulator like b'cuzz. How much do root stimulators actually help with these autos?

Kushy, again, sorry to crash on you brotha, just a lot of great, knowledgable people here in this thread, figured it was a great place to ask. 

Thanks all for the help and great job to everyone here, some real beauties, you guys are some damn good inspiration!!


----------



## MattyMatt (Oct 28, 2009)

Lowrydin, I will answer your questions and I am sure kushy wont mind as we are all growing together, literally! LOL As for the root stimulor bro, thats the best thing you can give the AF.If one step you dont wanna miss, its the root stim. The Big Bloom you mention is basically a root stim so just use it from seed to 6 weeks every watering. Full strength is fine, but 50% will work too. As for the Tiger Bloom bro, the only complaint I have is what you said, the pH is a bitch to get right. I have to let my girlfriend do it now so i dont get frustrated.LOL I think you could run without it, but your gonna want one of the solubles in its place if so. I chose Beastie Bloomz. I am gonna run it with a few of my new Diesel Ryders without the Tiger Bloom to see. But, I can say this, if you dont use tiger bloom then get something like the formentioned to boost phosporus bc I could really tell a big difference in resin production when switching to the tiger bloom and beastie. The only thing I use the first 2.5 to 3 weeks is the root stim and water, which your Big Bloom will be perfect....hope this helps...thx for letting us all bond in your thread kushy!


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 29, 2009)

hey guys u can post all day in here i like reading an i can learn as well. gonna check on da babies inna sec to see if they liked there new nutes


----------



## Slater13 (Oct 29, 2009)

Just finished feeding mine and have to go check and see if they have finished draining. These things are eating almost faster than I can give it to them and they are getting fertilized every watering every other day. Shit, Im already using 1 1.5 times the recommended dosage for heavy feeding.

The Ocean Forrest didnt hold em for long either man. I've been playing catch up with these girls since last Friday but they are looking great and no nute burns. What a great day... time for some more Kush/ Lemon.

Let's some pics of the girls Kushy. Dress em up in high heals, stockings and a see through, that would brighten everyones day.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 29, 2009)

u asked for it!!!
the lil ones got only 10ml fish mix per gallon and 2 tbsp mollasses.

the big bitches got 1 tsp purple maxx, 10ml bio-bloom, 2 tbsp mollasses


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 29, 2009)

they r growing at a very fast paced. i like the fact that i didnt wait till taproots showed, i planted str8 in rooters and watered


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 29, 2009)

hey slate, smokin some diesel this morn. hows everything


----------



## Slater13 (Oct 29, 2009)

Looking great Kushy. Im seeing the difference between the hps and halide. Mine are short and fat... like Rosie Odonnell.

Is that a slight yellowing on the leaf tips? Looks like it. Wondering cause Im seeing the same thing with mine.


----------



## Slater13 (Oct 29, 2009)

Everythiing is good man. Just finished feeding three of my girls and packing a bowl right now. How about you?


----------



## Slater13 (Oct 29, 2009)

Oh ya, I saw my first pistil today too.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 29, 2009)

congrts on the pistils, dats always a good sight to see. but its from the foiler when i was usin the fish mix. its like residue but im not foiling anymore cuz they are in flower mode!! but yeah bro im jus chillen, lettin the magic take it course. yeah i cant wait to see what the 600 an 400 can do together


----------



## Slater13 (Oct 29, 2009)

I think my light green/ yellowing tips are from deficiencies. I keep feeding em more and they keep wanting more so I thinking the leaves will clear up once I get the girls caught up. Problem is what was good for them this morning wont be enuff this evening.lol. Good thing is the Ocean Forrest is drying out quickly so I can feed every two days to help keep up. Dont know what I would have done if they were to take a few extra days longer to dry out.

Plants better hurry up! My jars are getting lighter and lighter with less bud and more empty space.

Oh, those lights are going to grow some serious shit for you man. Your plants will love you for it!


----------



## MattyMatt (Oct 29, 2009)

Yeah bros! Its on for both of yous...lol Good job on the pistils...Bout the only girls you can really love that are hairy and bushy in their private parts!  bout to go pack the bowl with some BS thats floating around here, but it wont be long till my majon jars are full again as well. all 5 of my new baies are up and reaching for the sky as well...the lil ER is freaking getting more amazing everyday! resin production is ridiculous! the bag appeal is going to be superb, but I believe it wont stop there.....puff puff pass


----------



## Slater13 (Oct 29, 2009)

HAHAHA! Thats right Matty, bushes are for little girls, not women.

Was hoping to have enuff to carry us to XMas but these girls have most likely a good 7+ weeks left so we may have to buy again too. That sucks man!


----------



## MattyMatt (Oct 29, 2009)

yeah I will have 2 ready to harvest next Sat for sure, and then one prob a week or 2 from that...so hopefully I will be all set to Xmas, but I doubt it..I should have 3 to 5 ready on Christmas Day even! that would be sweet!


----------



## liljheazy (Oct 29, 2009)

dam they shooting up fast, what strain are the biggest ones cause they growing fast?


----------



## farmer2424 (Oct 29, 2009)

kushykushkushy said:


> here is a pic of wut mine have been eatin at half strength of each. they get fish mix every other waterin w/o purplemaxx. then they get bloom now for the first time 10 ml per gallon and 1 teaspoon of purple maxx and 2 tbsp of mollasses has been added to each gallon of nute water made. all water is tap water that has sat for like 5 to 6 days at a time. i also have purified but the plants are doin good off the tap so i may drink the pure shits ya dig. we n a recession so i cant waste, lolololol hahahahahaha


hey man thanks alot that helps big time. And i hear ya on the tap water, i think they can handle it lol


----------



## farmer2424 (Oct 29, 2009)

yo kush, the girl in the 4th pic is a monster! Have u topped her? And Matty, i think we need some update pics, I just don't think the description does it justice lol. Ak all day


----------



## MattyMatt (Oct 29, 2009)

Im sure they can handle tap water, but just for reference when I pH tested my tap straight out of kitchen sink i was suprised but it WAY high in the 8s. I then tested the water that gets filter that comes out of the fridge, and to my suprise it was a perfect 6.8. When I use the tiger bloom, I use tap water bc tiger lowers ph big time anyways, and it blends in nicely. everyones shit is looking good..holla in a bit...Happy Growing!


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 29, 2009)

pic 4 is auto ak at 16 days old an pistils cummin from everywhere. i recomend usin the fish mix at like 4ml per gallon to water with after a week. i think thats y they are so bushy plus ive had um under the combined 1k hps. there is a runt out the batch but hey well see wut she does. shes perked up since i have up the fish mix solution to 10 ml plus the added mollasses too now. the big bitches jus got bloom nutes an purp maxx yesterday so i think they are so bushy due to the early dilluted fish mix solution an light


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 29, 2009)

nope farmer no topping at all. reiss showed me a pic an i was like hell no. reiss is the reason i got the auto aks really. i saw wut he produced off of 3 plants (2 lowlife auto aks an a lowryder) an i was like damn. but i got 30 diesel fem an hindu fems ready to put in the empty places. i got 2 more jointdocs like 5 days old waitin on them to show but ill prolly plant some diesel an hindu today. i like doin 2 diff strains at a time ya know. but im doin all fox farm soil an nutes this time. i think i like their soil a lil betta too. biobizz is more economical but ffof is better in my opinion but props to biobizz. i will keep using the fishmix for life tho. im a fan of it. in my opinion the jointdoc seeds took off faster than the lowlife but i like both breeders so far. wanna wait till smoke report to see who is smokin harder tho. slate u still up for that taste test??


----------



## Slater13 (Oct 29, 2009)

Oh ya, I am up for the smoke report. Would prefer to be able to give you a report before I run out. IOW, hurry up and grow it already! Im gonna go say the same to my whores in the tent.

Picked up some Earth Juice Micro Blast for the micro def. I have. My LA Woman is getting topped before lights out tonight and hopefully in the next week or so I'll be able to top the Honey B and the Super Lemon Haze. I want these 3 to grow into bushes like you would see in 70's porn.


----------



## farmer2424 (Oct 29, 2009)

MattyMatt said:


> Im sure they can handle tap water, but just for reference when I pH tested my tap straight out of kitchen sink i was suprised but it WAY high in the 8s. I then tested the water that gets filter that comes out of the fridge, and to my suprise it was a perfect 6.8. When I use the tiger bloom, I use tap water bc tiger lowers ph big time anyways, and it blends in nicely. everyones shit is looking good..holla in a bit...Happy Growing!


Wow, I didn't even realize tap water's Ph could be that high, thanks for the heads up. I wasn't even considering how much the Ph of the water could affect them besides the minerals in it. I need to test the Ph of my tap, but that works out nicely for you whereas it balances out the tiger bloom nicely. once again, thanks for the advice


----------



## MattyMatt (Oct 29, 2009)

yeah man, no prob...I just checked the tap pH again like 10 secs ago for the hell of it and it was right at 8. I was a lil suprised as well.


----------



## farmer2424 (Oct 29, 2009)

kushykushkushy said:


> nope farmer no topping at all. reiss showed me a pic an i was like hell no. reiss is the reason i got the auto aks really. i saw wut he produced off of 3 plants (2 lowlife auto aks an a lowryder) an i was like damn. but i got 30 diesel fem an hindu fems ready to put in the empty places. i got 2 more jointdocs like 5 days old waitin on them to show but ill prolly plant some diesel an hindu today. i like doin 2 diff strains at a time ya know. but im doin all fox farm soil an nutes this time. i think i like their soil a lil betta too. biobizz is more economical but ffof is better in my opinion but props to biobizz. i will keep using the fishmix for life tho. im a fan of it. in my opinion the jointdoc seeds took off faster than the lowlife but i like both breeders so far. wanna wait till smoke report to see who is smokin harder tho. slate u still up for that taste test??


I see, yeah havin two diff. strains going keeps the grow more exciting, plus having two strains of smoke for different occassions is always a good call. I'd love to grow some low ryder diesel, but i really can't have a really strong odor plant due to my landlord. And i've only heard good things about fox farm, so it seems like the best option. are all your strains right now autoflower, or do you have two different tents setup?


----------



## farmer2424 (Oct 29, 2009)

disregard my last question, its like the first thing you explained in the thread. My memory ain't what it used to be


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 29, 2009)

yah i got two tents goin one tent has only 16 plants an the other has 20. im not at the other op nearly as much as the one i report on but yeah two ops goin on an those are lookin gorgeous as well. man i swear wait till u guys see the new pics tomm morn. its like i see new growth every couple hours an i know i said i wouldnt be lookin as much but fuck it, i love it.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 29, 2009)

i go to my other op like every 2 days to water an make sure the timer workin. its on the same schedule as the current one i report on. all fem hindu an diesel ryder next grow an then all regular strais im growin. im growin my freebie fems from the tude an a variety of kush an haze from greenhouse, gonna shoot for a sog


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 29, 2009)

oh an farmer, im on day 16 an its a faint weed smell in the tent wen i unzip all the way i can smell but like i said i have GREAT ventilation due to i stay in a great location for this shit. im thinkin of rentin anotha unit in the same buildin to put another tent up. get like 4 pounds a month. lol if i can produce it, i can sell it no probs. jus need the weight.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 29, 2009)

im in chitown so people worried bout murders an shit. weed smell, shit who aint smokin weed. the landlord smokin shit. lol but i feel u farmer, gotta stay stealth. i have nooooooooo company at my ops


----------



## MattyMatt (Oct 29, 2009)

kushykushkushy said:


> yah i got two tents goin one tent has only 16 plants an the other has 20. im not at the other op nearly as much as the one i report on but yeah two ops goin on an those are lookin gorgeous as well. man i swear wait till u guys see the new pics tomm morn. its like i see new growth every couple hours an i know i said i wouldnt be lookin as much but fuck it, i love it.


 I feel ya..Im guilty of stalking my bitches..They cant say shit tho, I keep real good care of em. Im a good greenthumb pimp...and yeah mine seem to grow every couple hrs too..LOL...maybe we are the best fertilzer I have by staring at them and saying " grow bitches!!" keep it up. Im in love too!


----------



## MattyMatt (Oct 29, 2009)

Farmer, if you decide to def go with FoxFarm products, let me know and I will give you a complete rundown with what I feel has worked best for me so far. You can use it as a basis and go from there as needed.

Kushy, I feel you on the company at the ops...I am about to take mine to the next level after Christmas, and its going to be a nono after that, except for you guys!  wish I had the room to produce 4 lbs, lol but 10 autos a month is the goal for me in one tent.20 at a time, ten a month ahead of the other 10. what ever I yield from that would work for now. guessing half p. Anyways, in the long runs we have the same plans and goals basically, which is cool as fuck.....Grow together!


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 29, 2009)

yup, here are some late night shots of um baskin in da "sunlight"


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 29, 2009)

has anyone smoked blueryder before? is it kushy?


----------



## growerboyxam (Oct 29, 2009)

well done mate keep it up just had a read through


----------



## MattyMatt (Oct 29, 2009)

I want to know bout the blueryder as well kushy...isnt it suppose to be sensitive to pH and nutes more than the norm as well...I would love to try it tho...


----------



## growerboyxam (Oct 30, 2009)

kushy, i was thinking of doing 5 fem auto ak47 from lowlife after my 2 easy riders have finished, do you think i could do all 5 under a 250 HPS, thanks mate, keep your grow up


----------



## paulgut420 (Oct 30, 2009)

just dropping by to show some love... one love brothas... 

peace... keep growing the herb


----------



## Slater13 (Oct 30, 2009)

Wakey bakey!!! Who's high right now? Come on, let's see a show of hands.


----------



## MattyMatt (Oct 30, 2009)

growerboyxam said:


> kushy, i was thinking of doing 5 fem auto ak47 from lowlife after my 2 easy riders have finished, do you think i could do all 5 under a 250 HPS, thanks mate, keep your grow up


no problem man!! I got 6 going under a 150 HPS now and growing like crazy! Go for it!


----------



## MattyMatt (Oct 30, 2009)

packing the bowl right now slater...Unfortunately, its some bullshit mids...


----------



## growerboyxam (Oct 30, 2009)

kushy, what nutes should i go for for the auto ak47, ive got vita link atm u think theyre any good?


----------



## Slater13 (Oct 30, 2009)

MattyMatt said:


> packing the bowl right now slater...Unfortunately, its some bullshit mids...


 Hey man, mids are still better than nothin at all so smoke up. Besides, you wont be smoking those mids for much longer. Keep smoking those mids and your crop will blow you away even more when you get to smoking those buds you're growing.

Just gotta look at the bright side man.


----------



## Vr6T (Oct 30, 2009)

MattyMatt said:


> packing the bowl right now slater...Unfortunately, its some bullshit mids...


Mids is better then what I have.... which is nothing


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 30, 2009)

hey guys, sorry for the late start. i had some runnin around to do this morn, but hey grower i dont know much about organics but i do know ffof an nutes are good, an so iz biobizz. shit i started usin the fish mix at 4ml per gallon after like 5 days old as a foiler and watering with it. made the bitches kinda healthy lookin. im usin ffof soil and biobizz to compare results but i think i like ffof better but i will continue using fish mix no matter wut i grow. ive also change my mind once again an im usin some purp maxx from humbolt as well. its strong stuff 1 8oz bottle is 30 bucks but 1tsp is the max dose per gallon so it should last me 2 grows smokin on some kush right now. dont know the name, but very nice dense an frosty nugs


----------



## growerboyxam (Oct 30, 2009)

wow your plants look puckers mate  i wish dealers round here would get some decent weed that they know the name of the strain  its shit every time i buy weed round here its rubbish. i cant wait to finish my grow  im only young though i might be maybe possibly 13 years old


----------



## growerboyxam (Oct 30, 2009)

also, on my easy ryder, its only about 1 an a bit feet tall and its budding nicely, but my other one is about 2 foot tall and really like spindly an thin what u think thats about ?


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 30, 2009)

here are some more pics. i trimmed the plastic down some to help with lower lighting but im sure they sokin it in in the tent tho. very very orange/red in there!


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 30, 2009)

smoke timeeeeeeee!


----------



## greg morales (Oct 30, 2009)

danmm teach me how to create such a thing . looking for someone good in vancouver


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 30, 2009)

seeds for next grow and the mug they came in. waitin on my other 5. Thanks once again attitude


----------



## MattyMatt (Oct 30, 2009)

Slater13 said:


> Hey man, mids are still better than nothin at all so smoke up. Besides, you wont be smoking those mids for much longer. Keep smoking those mids and your crop will blow you away even more when you get to smoking those buds you're growing.
> 
> Just gotta look at the bright side man.


 I did..lol and its time to reup tonight, and I told the old lady lets save some money and just get mids again bc it will benefit our buzz and our pockets until harvest time, which is fast approaching!  thanks for keeping me looking on the bright side.


----------



## Slater13 (Oct 30, 2009)

MattyMatt said:


> I did..lol and its time to reup tonight, and I told the old lady lets save some money and just get mids again bc it will benefit our buzz and our pockets until harvest time, which is fast approaching!  thanks for keeping me looking on the bright side.


Right on man. Looking at the pics you posted you have alot to look forward to. Your brains will love you!

I love getting seeds in the mail. It's like XMas. Thats a big selection you will have Kushy.


----------



## MattyMatt (Oct 30, 2009)

growerboyxam said:


> also, on my easy ryder, its only about 1 an a bit feet tall and its budding nicely, but my other one is about 2 foot tall and really like spindly an thin what u think thats about ?


same thing here bud. My biggest one is not budding up like the shorties. Its budding, just not as dense and much. Only answer I have for you is this is just what happens with autos. some stay VERY short, and others can top 2 ft. Im just gonna give my BIG girl the time she needs to finish.


----------



## MattyMatt (Oct 30, 2009)

greg morales said:


> danmm teach me how to create such a thing . looking for someone good in vancouver


damn dude, wish I was in vancouver..it should be all over the place?!?


----------



## MattyMatt (Oct 30, 2009)

kushykushkushy said:


> seeds for next grow and the mug they came in. waitin on my other 5. Thanks once again attitude


 gotthe same mug like 2 weeks ago kushy! nuttin like a fresh cup of coffee in it in da morn with a bowlskie or blunt. Gonna be even sweeter when I am smoking the beans that were delivered in the cup!


----------



## MattyMatt (Oct 30, 2009)

Slater13 said:


> Right on man. Looking at the pics you posted you have alot to look forward to. Your brains will love you!
> 
> I love getting seeds in the mail. It's like XMas. Thats a big selection you will have Kushy.


 thanks alot man..I should be posting great pics tonight with a true digi cam. You guys kind words go along ways. My computer is right beside my op so i tell the girls how they are talked of as kind on the eye, and eventually will be kind to the mind! 

I Love getting seeds in the mail as well..Im like a kid on Christmas morning with a big smile on my face after returning from the mailbox. I look like I am chasing the ice cream truck to the mailbox. I wear my shirt with pride, and sip my java, while I soon will puff puff pass the excitement on that the Tude helps bring me.


----------



## MattyMatt (Oct 30, 2009)

here some pics...


----------



## LowRydin (Oct 30, 2009)

MattyMatt said:


> Lowrydin, I will answer your questions and I am sure kushy wont mind as we are all growing together, literally! LOL As for the root stimulor bro, thats the best thing you can give the AF.If one step you dont wanna miss, its the root stim. The Big Bloom you mention is basically a root stim so just use it from seed to 6 weeks every watering. Full strength is fine, but 50% will work too. As for the Tiger Bloom bro, the only complaint I have is what you said, the pH is a bitch to get right. I have to let my girlfriend do it now so i dont get frustrated.LOL I think you could run without it, but your gonna want one of the solubles in its place if so. I chose Beastie Bloomz. I am gonna run it with a few of my new Diesel Ryders without the Tiger Bloom to see. But, I can say this, if you dont use tiger bloom then get something like the formentioned to boost phosporus bc I could really tell a big difference in resin production when switching to the tiger bloom and beastie. The only thing I use the first 2.5 to 3 weeks is the root stim and water, which your Big Bloom will be perfect....hope this helps...thx for letting us all bond in your thread kushy!


Matty, thanks for the awsome info! I found out that the place I get all my stuff from has all 3 of those FF solubles (open sesame, beastie bloomz, cha ching) along with the Tiger bloom and Grow big. What do you think about the other solubles besides beastie bloomz? Also, should I just get the Tiger Bloom and run it with the beasties like you did? I like what you had said here or in another post about how the PH of tap water by you is 8 and adding the tiger bloom to that evened out your ph, I would either do that or just some PH+ from the pet store. Sorry to basically ask the same question over again but Im really torn between what I should use besides the big bloom (now beastie bloomz as well). Im kind of leaning towards the tiger bloom now, especially after seeing your results matty. I understand how nutes work but these autoflowers are different so we have to adjust accordingly. Im also wondering if I need some sort of Nitrogen supplement during flowering as well, since these autos continue to grow during flowering or is the amount in bloom formulas sufficent? 

Also wanted to see what you guys thought of this company, read some pretty good reviews on them and they are in stock at the same place, right next to the FoxFarm nutes. 
Kushy, I know you swear by the fish and this stuff looks great, so does the fish/seaweed mix. I know you said you used the fish stuff along with the fox farm ocean forest soil since the beginning so I can see there are no problems, besides the foliar spray. What do you guys think of this company, Neptunes Harvest?

http://www.neptunesharvest.com/

Ill try and get some pics up for you guys soon. A week today since they broke ground, already working on their 3rd set of leaves. Thanks again, from both me and the bitches (hopefully they're all bitches lol)


----------



## LowRydin (Oct 30, 2009)

After reading a little more, I dont think open sesame is worth it for autos, they force themselves into flowering. Still unsure about eh nitrogen issue, any of you guys run into a N deficiency in your autos after they began to flower? I have a feeling it isnt as necessary for them as it is for a regular strain.


----------



## Slater13 (Oct 30, 2009)

LowRydin said:


> After reading a little more, I dont think open sesame is worth it for autos, they force themselves into flowering. Still unsure about eh nitrogen issue, any of you guys run into a N deficiency in your autos after they began to flower? I have a feeling it isnt as necessary for them as it is for a regular strain.


 Best bet would be to look at what the breeder says. Most auto breeders will tell approximately how the plant will veg before changing themselves over to flower. 

The ak breeder we have said around day 14 from seed is when the plant will start the flowering process so we fed veg nutes with high N for those 2 weeks and switched over to our bloom. The bloom has N to carry the plant through flowering, just not as much N as the veg nutes.

It's really no different. Either way you have veg time, it's just with auto's that veg time is shorter so you feed the plant veg nutes for a few weeks and thats it.

Dont buy that bs about how FF has enuff nutes to hold the plant for the first 3 weeks. I had to start feeding after a week and that was initially watering with the root shit from my ferts so the plants started off with mild ferts and Im still trying to catch them up as far as nutes. Keeping the deficiencies in check while I catch up.

That is with organic nutes, those FF chemical nutes will be much stronger than what Im using so dont go crazy. Stick with Matty, he knows the FF nutes and wont steer ya wrong.


----------



## MattyMatt (Oct 30, 2009)

thanks slater..I wanna try something more organic than the FF at some point , and will be looking to you for support. I did actually get Happy Frog soil from FF instead of FFOF so I will let you guys know how that goes. heard the autos love it. Best nute I think I have used is the root stimulator and beastie bloomz.

Low, I decided to stick with tiger bloom until the watering right before the last nute bath you are gonna give your plant before the week flush(if u choose to do so). so basically the 4th watering from last. I did this to still have a low concentrate of N in there, which is what you were wanting. As for the pH, I mixed some tiger up tonight with the tap water, and it was still a lil low. it was easy to adjust tho, so it def helps to use the tap. If your planning on adjusting the pH, then I say go for the tiger bloom. If you didnt, you could see what other bloom nutes are avail that are similiar that may have better luck with pH. I can live with it, and am seeing too good of results to stop using it now. The big bloom and the beasties are the 2 I have seen the best results from. You can basically see the buds get more resiny after a good beasties bath..ok ill stop the porn..LOL...dont mess with the other 2 solubles, just the beasties will do...oh and the molasses...


----------



## MattyMatt (Oct 30, 2009)

low, that first one listed on NeptunesHarvest, the Benefits of fish one, would prob be sufficient as Tiger Bloom, followed by Beasties.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 30, 2009)

hey guys, i wud say look into humbolt products, specifically purple maxx an gravity. the purp maxx is suppose to help the plant absorb alot of the nutes fed to it. helps with the uptake so u dont have to go full strength on nutes an it packs on the power. gravity is suppose to make rock hard buds. the guy at my hydro store says he loves it an ive smoked some of his kush and it was white and dense as fuck. he also uses bio bizz nutes. so im kinda torn between bio an ff. i will use ffof an bio nutes i think. lol. so undecided. im also goin to do a 10 day flush an 36 hour dark period after waterin before harvest. i want some hard smokin shiznit ya dig!!!


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 30, 2009)

lookin real good matty bro. yea slate, i love gettin beans!! crazy selection


----------



## howak47 (Oct 31, 2009)

MattyMatt said:


> here some pics...


wow man great pics 
keep up the good work !!


----------



## MattyMatt (Oct 31, 2009)

thanks all...howak47, hit me up...may have to get up when its time for a smoke report.

kushy, I like the ffof, but am gonna try the happy frog by FF this time with my diesels bc I heard they love it as well,so I will have a resport on it as well..I like how dry my FFOF gets to allow good air circ in the soil and for more nute watering!


----------



## Slater13 (Oct 31, 2009)

MattyMatt said:


> thanks all...howak47, hit me up...may have to get up when its time for a smoke report.
> 
> kushy, I like the ffof, but am gonna try the happy frog by FF this time with my diesels bc I heard they love it as well,so I will have a resport on it as well..I like how dry my FFOF gets to allow good air circ in the soil and for more nute watering!


I know what you mean. My ak's in FF are aerating better than my lady's ak's in coco. Im watering 3 week old plants every other day in 3 gal pots. Hers are taking longer to dry but they are 5 gals so that probably hurts too. She has one in a 3 gal and it isnt drying out as fast as the FF. 

I used FF in my first grow and I dont remember it aerating this well but I lobe it!


----------



## LowRydin (Oct 31, 2009)

MattyMatt said:


> thanks slater..I wanna try something more organic than the FF at some point , and will be looking to you for support. I did actually get Happy Frog soil from FF instead of FFOF so I will let you guys know how that goes. heard the autos love it. Best nute I think I have used is the root stimulator and beastie bloomz.
> 
> As for the pH, I mixed some tiger up tonight with the tap water, and it was still a lil low. it was easy to adjust tho, so it def helps to use the tap. If your planning on adjusting the pH, then I say go for the tiger bloom. If you didnt, you could see what other bloom nutes are avail that are similiar that may have better luck with pH. I can live with it, and am seeing too good of results to stop using it now.


I also wanted to try and stick with organic nutes myself, I guess thats why Im so torn between which products I should use. Thats why that Neptunes harvest company caught my eye, they are all organic. Slate, what organic nutes are you running brother? You may have listed it but Ive been reading soo much info that I cant recall, also looked back and couldnt find anything.

Matty, are you stabilizing the PH with products from the pet store that is used for freshwater aquariums? I was under the impression this is the best way to lower or raise your ph. I think youre right, I could use the fish stuff instead of the tiger bloom but the fish is a 2-4-1 with the Tiger is 2-8-4, but since its organic, i can probably just dose a little more and it will be about on par with the tiger. Im prolly just gonna stick the big bloom, tiger bloom and beastie bloomz, but I guess I just wanted all of your inputs on this.

About the ffof, you guys arent kidding, this shit drys out overnight under my cfls, I can only imagine with HID lighting! I mixed mine with about 40% mixture of vermiculite and some horticultural charcoal that I crushed up into really little pieces before I mixed it. Ive been really considering picking up some happy frog next time and mixing it with the ffof, I feel that since there are more microbes and such in the happy frog, it would help to establish the whole soil system quicker, giving a more optimal enviorment for auto seedlings to start in.


----------



## Slater13 (Oct 31, 2009)

Lowrydin, were using GH new organic line. Got free samples so what the hey. We love it as far as you fert with every watering so it takes some guess work out of not only estimating what they want at the time of the watering but also have enuff to sustain them until the next watering without burning them. 

The only problems I've had with them is they are a bit low on the trace elements and especially low on Sulfur. Trying to get em to rebound with Earth Juices Micro Blast which gives more trace elements (zinc, iron etc) but also gives me good amounts of sulfur in that they are organiclly derived from sulfates. Trying to avoid epsom if possible and keep everything organic.

The BioBizz does sound easier to work with and most likely what I would go with cause Kushy's girls look great. The one pain about GH organics is it's alot of shit you have to mix once you get into flowering.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 31, 2009)

thanks slate, wait till u see them tommorrow wen i post pics dude. they are huge. i gave them 10ml per gallon of fish mix an 1 tsp of purple maxx. i also gave them 2 tbsp mollasses. next waterin is in 3 days and they will be gettin bloom at 15/ml per gallon with 1 tsp. purple maxx and mollasses. do u guys know wen is a good time to start the top maxx. im not goin full strength on that either till i wein um on it a lil first. so im thinkin by week 5 they will start gettin the top maxx every other feeding. im going to switch up the feedings by givin um fish mix at 15 ml per gallon every other watering throughout the process till flushin time. during flushin i plan to use only water and 4 tbsp of mollasses


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 31, 2009)

do u guys think i should do a dark period of 24 hours or 36 hours before harvest. and my dudes, pistils are shootin from everywhere on the plants. i think the purpmaxx is doin its job as well


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 31, 2009)

it helps the uptake of nutes to the plant so im sure its addin to the bloom nutes in a positive way


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 31, 2009)

yeah, i may just use ffof soil an biobizz nutes like i did this grow. they work well together. my tent smells dankish already!!


----------



## MattyMatt (Oct 31, 2009)

kushykushkushy said:


> do u guys think i should do a dark period of 24 hours or 36 hours before harvest. and my dudes, pistils are shootin from everywhere on the plants. i think the purpmaxx is doin its job as well


I am gonna do at least 36 hrs myself kushy...


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 31, 2009)

should i water before the dark period?


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 31, 2009)

does anybody have a smoke report on hindu from lowlife and blueryder from mdanzig?


----------



## Vr6T (Oct 31, 2009)

I came across this in a google search, not sure if you've already seen it: Being an Indica, the high of the Automatic Hindu Kush can be quite narcotic in its qualities and can induce sleep or deep relaxation quite effortlessly. Not a strain you should be smoking if you intend to go dancing, play sports or indeed anything that requires you to use your legs! You might also consider somehow locking the refrigerator prior to smoking unless you want to gain weight and rack up obscene grocery bills.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 31, 2009)

yeah, im gonna try to make that shit frosty as hell too.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 31, 2009)

i cant wait to get all theese autos done so i can grow these bubba kushes an king kush from greenhouse. i also want to grow these freebies. during the second auto grow i will be veggin some fem reg strains sometime throughout


----------



## paulgut420 (Oct 31, 2009)

hindu kush seems like a good strain for insomnia. Gotta have this one..


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 1, 2009)

hell yeah, i am planting 4 2gallon pots today. 3 fem hindu an 1 fem diesel ryder to take up empty space in tent. they will be three weeks exactly apart from the older plants


----------



## Slater13 (Nov 1, 2009)

Well how's the girls this morning Kushy? I just ckecked on my 3 dirt ak's that were just watered/ fert yesterday morning and they want more again this morning! Im having a hell of a time keeping the biggest one fed. I have become their bitch and they are now my master. lol.

I have some bubba on the way too man. Also picked out Cheese form GH and then got a landrace Afghan Kush form world of seeds. Wanted to try something closer to the original with the landrace and all to see the difference between the Kush of old and the new shit now. Im sure it's the same great brain scrambler tho and thats all that counts.

Did you get a Road Runner in the freebees? I got one back over the summer, grew to about 2 weeks to ago gave it to a bud so he could get some experience and he chopped her down this past Monday. Classic skunk is all I can say. We were fucking stoned for what seemed like EVER and had the worst fucking case of the munchies! We left my buds place early so we could hit Wendy's on the way home cause a greasy ass burger was exactly what we were lookin for. Attitude included another RR in the freebees so as soon as it gets here it's getting planted. Nice to smoke the old shit, hadnt had a good skunk in a while. Might order some more.

Got the Lemon Skunk too so I cant wait to get that started down the line. Oh ya, also a power kush so the garden variety should be getting better in the near future.

Ok, time to go feed Rosie's. I call em that cause all they wat to do is eat. lol


----------



## paulgut420 (Nov 1, 2009)

damn u guys got so much seeds man... lucky..


----------



## growerboyxam (Nov 1, 2009)

kushy im so jealous of ur set up. my mum is paranoidabout getting caught so this may be my last grow guys im not sure what i wanna do can someone give me some ideas. im either gona do 5 auto ak47s for the nice big yield, or 5 hindu kush ryders or diesel ryders for the stronger or variety smoke, any ideas?


----------



## MattyMatt (Nov 1, 2009)

get you a variety going man for the last time!  diesels and kush ryders would be nice..I got the same going myself..yum yum..maybe a few aks for good yield too...enjoy!!

doing great this morn, even tho I can seem to wake up even getting an hour more of sleep.lol that lemon skunk is gonna be nice and taste like fresh peeled lemons smell..Ive gotta lil red dwarf, which is suppose to be old school skunk #1, so Im looking forward to that as well for an old school appeal. I also have a afghan kush ryder going that is budding nicely, so its a landrace as well so looking forward to it as well slate, esp since I thought it wasnt going to autoflower, and it did.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 1, 2009)

wut up guys, postin pics in a sec. jus found out i can foiler with purple maxx. looked it up in the search window an purple maxx title came up. check the difference in the thread


----------



## growerboyxam (Nov 1, 2009)

thanks matty youve tilted me towards the variety  matty whats the kush ryder lookin like ?


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 1, 2009)

here are the bitches. im still waitin on the 2 youngest joint docs to show sex. by the end of this week ill know but for now there are 12 confirmed fems at this op an 15 at the other.

oh plantin like 4 or five more fem seeds today sometime wen i get unhigh. lol


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 1, 2009)

i dunno but this is wut the seeds look like, lol


----------



## MattyMatt (Nov 1, 2009)

yeah baby....lol

AS far as the kush ryder...it looks great to me, but after purchasing I read alot where it wouldnt autoflower and became a beast of a plant. Fortunate for me, my starting budding about 19 days old, and hasnt looked back. I believe I seem to be the only one to get it to autoflower tho, but its shaping up to be some good looking smoke....


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 1, 2009)

is kush ryder hindu kush from lowlife?


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 1, 2009)

i dont want any probs. if i grow regular kush it will be from greenhouse seeds


----------



## ballo (Nov 1, 2009)

thats good news slater. i got a RR freebie from attitude as well when i ordered the auto ak X diesel. the RR is looking and smelling amazing, i cant wait to chop her down and especially after reading what you said about it.
are you using any flowering nutes kushy?


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 1, 2009)

yeah. they r gettin fish mix with purp maxx in it an they get biobloom. topmaxx in a couple weeks.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 1, 2009)

no i never got a rr fem auto as a freebie. i only been gettin dinafems and dna's


----------



## MattyMatt (Nov 1, 2009)

I wish they would have sent me a RR freebie, as I think they should when you are ordering autos, bc it is very compatable with them being one itself. But, I did plant the freebie of dinafem cali hash, and I put her in 12/12 like 2.5 weeks ago and she started to flower..buds are gonna be nice...smells like straight up weed! lol

kushy, the kush ryder I have is from World of Seeds, not lowlife,which is the ones I plan on trying, so cant wait to see what happens with yours. The WoS ones I have are Afghan Kush Ryder, and are suppose to AF, but it seems I am the only one to get them to AF. I only tried one fem seed, and still have 4 left. I bet its gonna be some great smoke tho....


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 1, 2009)

oh ok, yeah i like lowlife an joint doc. wen im done with these 38 auto seeds i got, 30 fems, im doin reg strains. i want some frosty bubba kush, then its back to autos cuz i love them


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 1, 2009)

jus ordered 10 seeds from greenhouse. 5 fem bubba, an 5 fem kings kush. i will grow 5 fem freebies with 7 kushes after theese autos r done. then im uppin my 400 hps to a 600 hps for a total of 1200 watts in each tent


----------



## cincikid101 (Nov 2, 2009)

So kushy kush. Do you keep those auto flowering AKs under 24 hours of light? or do you just put them under 12/12?


----------



## MattyMatt (Nov 2, 2009)

kushykushkushy said:


> jus ordered 10 seeds from greenhouse. 5 fem bubba, an 5 fem kings kush. i will grow 5 fem freebies with 7 kushes after theese autos r done. then im uppin my 400 hps to a 600 hps for a total of 1200 watts in each tent


LEt me know when you get rid of those 400w cool tubes, I would prob like to purchase one from you if you sell them.
Yeah once i do 1 more auto grow, I am gonna do a grow with just the freebies and some purp or kush strain myself, then back to autos as well.or, I might stick to the autos indoors, and try all my freebies and some others outdoors in the spring.


----------



## MattyMatt (Nov 2, 2009)

oh yeah and wakey bakey everyone!! have a great day! PUFF PUFF PASS...


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 2, 2009)

yea ill sell ya 1. wakey bakey. pics cummin in a few hours wen i plant some fem kush and diesel


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 2, 2009)

cincy i got mine on 18/6 now since i got the 600 an 400 on them. wen i had the 600 only on them they were at 20/4. since they are autos 20/4 or 18/6 is ideal. an if u want to grow reg strains inbetween, they can veg under those light cycles till u harvest then u can 12/12 ur reg strains


----------



## MattyMatt (Nov 2, 2009)

yep yep, well keep me posted on the light then.....my babies look gorgeous this morn..I think it is flush week for 2 of them..I will be doing the 36 hr minimum dark cycle as well.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 2, 2009)

wut up fellas an ladies if u readin too! jus planted 3 hindu fems and 2 diesel ryder fems in the tent on this op. that makes 19 plants total in the tent under 600 and 400 hps. the new fems are going to be about 3 weeks an a cuple days younger then the ak's an blueryders. well today is 3 week b-day for the big babies an 2 weeks for the smaller babies an in the 2 gallon round pots are the hindu an diesel jus planted


----------



## Vr6T (Nov 2, 2009)

looking good dude! I've never grown an auto b4, but are you using the same pot from seed to weed or are you transplanting them to a bigger pot once they hit a certain size?

BTW: I think you might find this Hindu Kush harvest/smoke report a good read: https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/265198-hindu-kush-harvested-curing-made.html


----------



## paulgut420 (Nov 2, 2009)

kushy have the aks and blueryders shown sex yet?


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 2, 2009)

yupyup, fems are in the tent from here on out . i do have 8 blueryder seeds unsexed tho. but i got a good ratio of fem from them an they grow fast an big


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 2, 2009)

i was lookin for a smoke report on auto hindu kush anyone?


----------



## MattyMatt (Nov 2, 2009)

yeah I like to see a report on the blue ryder as well...my afgan kush is starting to look amazing..its turning into one solid 10 in long bud with a few popcorns....starting to get a unique smell as well.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 2, 2009)

kush 4 days


----------



## ballo (Nov 2, 2009)

we just cut one of out ak X nyc diesel girls. the leaves had turned fully yellow and died off. It was quite 10 week like the breeder said but the nuggets were over 70% covered with orange/brownish hairs and the trichs were quite cloudy as well.
We got 5.5 oz's wet, im hoping for 1.5 dry


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 3, 2009)

good shit ballo


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 3, 2009)

goodmorning all. wakey bakey!!!


----------



## MattyMatt (Nov 3, 2009)

good morning kushy and all! wakey bakey! preparing this pot roast while i blaze this morn...gonna be smelling good all day cooking slowly in the crock pot! gotta love "pot" roast.LOL...my house finally smells like a different pot...hehe....looking good everyone.....have a great day!


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 3, 2009)

cant go wrong with pot roast and some blunts after the roast!!!


----------



## MattyMatt (Nov 3, 2009)

sure cant and you cant bet my girls gonna hold me to that!  Here we GROW again!


----------



## liljheazy (Nov 3, 2009)

yo the one in the third pic is shooting up!


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 3, 2009)

hell yea lil j. man thats a blueryder fem!! huge. they are all thick as fuck too. pistils everywhere. i like the purp maxx. i foil 3 times a week untill week six an i am also mixing in 1 tsp per gallon wen i feed. the trichs are suppose to be packed on in a lil bit so we will see how good it works. my 2 runts are startin to grow more, be surprised if i get a half oz of each. maybe they will surprise me. the runts r on a purified water diet untill further notice lol


----------



## Vr6T (Nov 3, 2009)

How have those Feminized seeds worked out for you? I've read some journals a while ago where people either got a few males or a high % of hermies with fem. seeds.


----------



## MattyMatt (Nov 3, 2009)

Vr6T said:


> How have those Feminized seeds worked out for you? I've read some journals a while ago where people either got a few males or a high % of hermies with fem. seeds.


I am 6 gor 6 all females and good! think kushy has great results as well...


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 3, 2009)

all fems bro.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 3, 2009)

man i got 19 bitches in each tent total now. lets see how we do!!!! all the labor is done. now jus water an watch grow till harvest. and everytime i harvest there will be more ready to go in the tent as soon as i chop one down in its place!! hey these tubes of blueryder turned out great. i thought one tube was diesel but my buddy mixed um up. but its cool cuz i got 8 fem diesels left. 2 are in the tents currently. orderin more seeds tonight. i think i may go with 2 five pack fem ak47 lowlife, 1 pack dieselryder fem,1 pack autokush


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 3, 2009)

i got 10 out of 14 planted were bitches. it may be due to the lowtemps durin sunshine time. even with 2 lights goin my temps range between 70-75


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 3, 2009)

late night pick of babies


----------



## sxf0516 (Nov 3, 2009)

kushykushkushy said:


> i got 10 out of 14 planted were bitches. it may be due to the lowtemps durin sunshine time. even with 2 lights goin my temps range between 70-75


how are those blue streaks goin kushy. u may not wanna order any more fem diesel til you see how they yield. out of all the stuff ive grown diesel probably yielded the lowest. u try any lowryder 2 yet? man i cut a branch off the other day like 3 days ago and smoked it yesterday i rolled like 2 1.5 gram swishers and it had me and my buddies real blazed. and from the looks of the 2 lr2's i have right now they should be pretty decent yielders for autoflowers. but, my ak47's are only 32 days old today, and 2 of the 4 that i have right now, are about 2 or 3 inches taller than my biggest lr2 which is like 56 days old right now. im gonna post pics soon in my journal


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 3, 2009)

wut up sfx. yea, well c then how these diesels go. i got 10 fems now so i will grow tem out def, but if this ak turns out dank im ordering like 50 more of um or like 15 hindus fem, 10 diesel fems, and 25 ak fems. i like the smoke of the diesel but i do want quantity as well. i got 2 gallon round buckets for my next grow. i got 3 hindus and 2 diesel already in each tent in the 2 gallons. if i dont like the yield ill prolly go back to 3 gallon. but since im soggin, it really doesent matter. as long as i clear a half a pound every month


----------



## sxf0516 (Nov 3, 2009)

kushykushkushy said:


> wut up sfx. yea, well c then how these diesels go. i got 10 fems now so i will grow tem out def, but if this ak turns out dank im ordering like 50 more of um or like 15 hindus fem, 10 diesel fems, and 25 ak fems. i like the smoke of the diesel but i do want quantity as well. i got 2 gallon round buckets for my next grow. i got 3 hindus and 2 diesel already in each tent in the 2 gallons. if i dont like the yield ill prolly go back to 3 gallon. but since im soggin, it really doesent matter. as long as i clear a half a pound every month


dude are your ak47's gettin huge? 2 of mine mine are almost 2 feet tall now. 31 days old and the other ones one is like 7 inches because it was the runt it got stunted somehow but idk. and then the other one is like a foot tall like autos are supposed to be around. im thinking i might only do lr2 and ak47 from now on. i want weight. as long as its nice dank like ak47 i tried to pollinate my one 2 ft tall ak47 but idk if it worked. it looked as if some of the hairs pulled back and turned brown or dark orange from the pollination thats a sign it worke i think. so im good on ak47 seeds for a bit and im ordering 10 regular an 5 fem lr2's u should take a look at my journal, i just put some pics up. me and u gonna find out for sure which one of these autos yields like a motherfucker.


----------



## paulgut420 (Nov 4, 2009)

dropping by to show some love. im watching u guys. keep it up.

peace


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 4, 2009)

how is the ak smoke?


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 4, 2009)

mornin peeps. wakey bakey fosho. shit i want to sleep more but its feedin time for the bitches. ok im givin um 10 ml topmaxx-biobizz, 1 teaspoon purplemaxx, 2 tablespoons of grandmas mollasses.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 4, 2009)

jus learned from reiss his feeding schedule an im goin with that. 10 ml bio+10 ml top maxx per gallon. each plant will get 1 litre every 2-3 days


----------



## MattyMatt (Nov 4, 2009)

sxf0516 said:


> dude are your ak47's gettin huge? 2 of mine mine are almost 2 feet tall now. 31 days old and the other ones one is like 7 inches because it was the runt it got stunted somehow but idk. and then the other one is like a foot tall like autos are supposed to be around. im thinking i might only do lr2 and ak47 from now on. i want weight. as long as its nice dank like ak47 i tried to pollinate my one 2 ft tall ak47 but idk if it worked. it looked as if some of the hairs pulled back and turned brown or dark orange from the pollination thats a sign it worke i think. so im good on ak47 seeds for a bit and im ordering 10 regular an 5 fem lr2's u should take a look at my journal, i just put some pics up. me and u gonna find out for sure which one of these autos yields like a motherfucker.


Im right there in for the long haul with you bros!!!


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 4, 2009)

yup yup. im at days 23, 16, and 2. got alot goin on in the tents. lol


----------



## MattyMatt (Nov 4, 2009)

kushy, yeah I give mine about one liter every 3 days, sometimes I stretch it to 3.5. you started your grandmas molasses earlier than I did tho, but it doesnt matter, I look forward to the results...And wakey bakey for sho..gotta 2 hr drive ahead of me after lunch. I fed mine their last nute bath i plan on giving them before molasses and water flush last nite, and lets just say Im glad I did......Seem to be more resiny(although I didnt think it was possible) and fattened up some... Ill try to get really good pics b4 harvest next week. Im only gonna harvest 2 of them, gonna let the biggest ER that is 18 in go for another 2 weeks or so as it is finally fattening up nicely. It has 2 main colas at the top, bout 6 in long a piece, and buds all the way to the soil that are finally fattening up as well...It may be a big yielder after all...


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 4, 2009)

u should try topmaxx and purple maxx and bushmaster for ur next grow. im gettin some bushmaster today


----------



## MattyMatt (Nov 4, 2009)

well Im trying to ball on a budget for now, LOL..But, when my FF stuff runs out in the next 2 or 3 grows I def wanna try something else...I thought of trying just bat guano and castings for the hell of it as well...I will def try the topmaxx and purple maxx tho..Let me know about bushmaster as well, as I am one of those! lol


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 4, 2009)

lol, hell yeah, jus fed um today the combo of bio-bloom an top-maxx (10 ml each). i wanna get the bushmaster cuz i wanna see if that packs on some weight for the babies. but the mollasses alone with the early fish mix has fattened um up real nicely. but definitely give bio-bizz line a lookin at. i like humbolt for the additives cuz those guys out there really must know wut there doin. it comes from the emerald triangle, plus ive seen journals with guys who have used it on 1 plant and not the other an there is a big difference in size alone. oh i just planted 3 dieselryder fems and 2 more fem hindu's. makes 24 fems under 1200 watts now. since i planted 5 more 2 gallon pots in the tents. i got two more 600 watt cool tubes from the hydro store today, didnt want to wait on htgsupply this time cuz its the end of the week an i needed the extra 200 per tent now since i have 24 fems sog style in each tent!!! enjow, jus foiled the biggins with purp maxx today as well. light sprinkle. stopping at week six. jus adding to water after then


----------



## MattyMatt (Nov 5, 2009)

hell to da yeah bro!! coming along great! time to talk about one of those 400w cool tubes for me?! lol


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 5, 2009)

still got it for sale bro!! holla at me wen u ready. its only 2 months old. yeah man the bitches are smellin like dank!!! the flower tops are definitely gettin more defined and the older bitches are 4weeks monday and lookin very thick. i cant tell which is smellin the hardes either, the ak or the blue? definitely tho they are lovin the food im givin them. props to reiss for that feedin info. givin um bio-bloom and topmaxx together really did it for the bitches. they all are on the same formula as now they will always get it once pistils show on all fems from now on i grow. in the beginning they will get dilluted version of fishmixx on day 7. so the ten hindu/diesel fems will get fishmixx 7 days after poppin there heads up


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 5, 2009)

hey matty, u should try budswell. go to altgarden.com its the site for my hydro store here in chi. its a mix premade of guano, wormcastings, all that good shit. me personally like bio-bizz an humbolt together. got my bitches kinda thick an its weird cuz my auto are taken well to nutes like reg plants an i hope they get huge like that too. if i ever grow regular plants like this summer, im veggin um for 2 months


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 6, 2009)

also does anybody know anything about using carbonated water as a co2 supplement? if not i want to use vinegar and soda method till i get a co2 hookup


----------



## MattyMatt (Nov 6, 2009)

they sell co2 tanks and refills at my local hydro shop, but I dont know much about it either. Ive just been feeding my BCUZZ Root since seed, and thats it. Ive got 3 diesels that are 7 days old today and getting bigger than I thought! Hit me up with a price for that light so I can swindle my girl into it! lol Im wanting to chop 2 of my ERs in the next few days, but scared too,LOL...they not wuite ready to me, but they bout to get there first of 2 flush waters with molasses today, then into 36 to 48 hr darkness on Mon Im thinking after another flushing on Sun...I need the room anyways bc the 3 diesels,1 red, and 1 white dwarf need to go into their final homes.


----------



## MattyMatt (Nov 6, 2009)

oh and wakey bakey!


----------



## MattyMatt (Nov 6, 2009)

one from last nite..almost done I do believe!?


----------



## MattyMatt (Nov 6, 2009)

the 8 in megabud! LOL its one huge thick bud with bout 6 or 7 gramers or more around it...the megabud is prob 10g or more dry easily..guessing this lil girl gonna be bout half zip dry, maybe a lil more. shes a beauty tho...resiny as all get out!


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 6, 2009)

lookin good matty


----------



## MattyMatt (Nov 6, 2009)

yep yep..I just gave them a bath of molasses and water only. I think I am going to give them another one sun and then put them into 36 hrs of darkness sun night. I hope they are ready. the trich seems all cloudy with a few amber as of last nite.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 6, 2009)

good shit, wut does the dark period b4 harvest do 4 the bud? jus foiled the bitches with purp maxx.


----------



## MattyMatt (Nov 6, 2009)

the dark cycle b4 harvest makes the plant think it is dying or something to that nature and tells it to do whatever it takes to survive, i.e. fatten and resin its buds up a lil more,etc...IT cant hurt..I have done it once b4 and liked it...heres a few more shots...the last one isthe Afgan kush ryder that everyone is skeptical about bc it doesnt want to autoflower, but as you can see mine took off at day 19 and hasnt looked back.It looks like its going to be one huge 10 in resinous bud with a few stranglers aside..very impressive so far!


----------



## 123petey999 (Nov 6, 2009)

great thread everyone!


----------



## paulgut420 (Nov 6, 2009)

nice grow.. matty..


----------



## MattyMatt (Nov 7, 2009)

thanks all!! wakey bakey!!


----------



## MattyMatt (Nov 8, 2009)

Happy Sunday! Wakey bakey to all!!!


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 9, 2009)

updates cummin a lil later fellas. wut up matty!!


----------



## MattyMatt (Nov 9, 2009)

what it do kushy! bout to hit this damn dentist up to get a tooth fixed....ugh! blows..hope my swollen lips can hold that blunt afterwards...hehe


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 9, 2009)

lol, funny u say that. i got to get my molar pulled in a few weeks my damn self, arrrgh!!!! these vikes been keepin me cool wen my pain flare up but i want it out so its gegttin yanked. i got pretty good hygiene jus been eatin a whole lot on dat side lol here are the bitchessssss. everything is up except one hindu????? where r u hindu. gonna give it a day or so b4 i go pokin around.


----------



## LowRydin (Nov 9, 2009)

Damn kushy, props to you my brotha, those girls are looking sexy as phuucckkk!! Comming along real nice! And matty, all I can say is damnn, thats gonna be a sick harvest! Enjoy it!! 

So I went to water my bitches this morning and they are already starting to show sexy at 16 days! Gotta love these auto mang! I found one boy, he was the only runt I had so I got lucky there. My biggest plant that looks really sativa dom is showing the most flowering signs along with the second largest plant which looks indica dom so I hoping to find a few different phenos of these dieselryders, hoping I get that purple pheno! The smallest one left is the one I transferred from the cup. I will say that after trying that experiment, everything you read is true, START AUTOS in the same large pot youre gonna keep them in their whole life, I really fucked that one up but at least now Ive learned. The last one, the other big indica dom plant hasnt shown sex yet so Im still waiting on those two. Heres a few pics for you guys, showing my set up, the girls at 1 week and then the girls today at day 16. I also threw in a few pics of that male and how long his roots were for such a little fucker! He was only about 4 in tall and his roots were 5 times his size! Plus the roots were everywhere in my 1 Gal pots! prolly gonna go with 2 gallons next time.

I threw in a picture of this device I had laying around from when I use to have saltwater aquariums, its called a wave maker and what it does is alternates back and forth between 2 pumps (fans in my case) to simulate the natural motion of waves (wind in my case). Its pretty sweet, it alternates about every 25 minutes. I also used this because the muffin fan was bring my temp past the 80's but this thing seems to have fixed that problem. Lemme know if anyone likes the idea, I use to have a few DIY on how to make one of them yourself and I can try and send them to you. Lemme know what you guys think of my bitches!


----------



## 400Whps (Nov 9, 2009)

some very nice nug's around here, seems like autoflowering cannabis is the way to go!
To anyone thats willing to answer, where did you get your seeds from??
im trying to scope out all the options.
thanks


----------



## MattyMatt (Nov 9, 2009)

thanks alot LowRydin!!! and 400Whps. dont be afraid to jump on the bandwagon! We have ALOT of fun around here, and would be glad to have you! LOL

Kushy, hellz yeah bro!! We comin up and comin right!! holla


----------



## LowRydin (Nov 9, 2009)

Matty, I might have to take you up on that offer you made to send me your feeding schedule, now that im in flowering, gonna have to pick up the tiger and beasties bloomz!


----------



## caseyg2007 (Nov 9, 2009)

Looking great kushy Im along for the ride. I just put down 2 of my easyryders still waiting for them to break the surface. Your girls are looking beautiful. +rep to you my friend.


----------



## MattyMatt (Nov 9, 2009)

Low, no prob I will get u that in the morning..Ill start from day 1 just so you will know...Sorry for the hold up, just busy with the babies and football, and the ole girl, and dentist pain, LOL...Time to smoke an L for the nite and chill.


----------



## howak47 (Nov 9, 2009)

MattyMatt said:


> the dark cycle b4 harvest makes the plant think it is dying or something to that nature and tells it to do whatever it takes to survive, i.e. fatten and resin its buds up a lil more,etc...IT cant hurt..I have done it once b4 and liked it...heres a few more shots...the last one isthe Afgan kush ryder that everyone is skeptical about bc it doesnt want to autoflower, but as you can see mine took off at day 19 and hasnt looked back.It looks like its going to be one huge 10 in resinous bud with a few stranglers aside..very impressive so far!


those buds are lookin nice and fat man keep up the good work
i did 36 hours of dark before harvesting my sourkush and i could tell a huge dif iam goin to do that every grow now it worked really good


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 10, 2009)

thanks 4 the rep caseyg!!! smoketime b4 i lay it down for the night. peace everybody


----------



## MattyMatt (Nov 10, 2009)

word, whats up everyone!!


----------



## MattyMatt (Nov 10, 2009)

yes Howak47, I will always do the 36 hrs dark cycle too from now on. Check your PM and keep in touch.

Wakey Bakey to all!  Counting down the days..My first ER goes into dark cycle Thurs morn....

Kushy, its on like a paid power bill Bro!!!


----------



## LowRydin (Nov 10, 2009)

Matty, thanks for the feeding schedule, much appricated brotha!!! + REP!!! 

Whats crackin kushy? Im waiting for your usual updates with pics, got a brotha itching over here waitin to see your progress!!!


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 10, 2009)

pics comin in the mornin


----------



## MattyMatt (Nov 11, 2009)

good mornin all! wakey bakey!

Low, no problem, I hope that works out as good for you as it did me! Feel free to post it up if it works wonders for ya! 

on a badnote, one of my DieselRyders that I bought 5 feminized of is a MALE!!!  I have 2 seeds left so will replace it with another and see whats up. Also, I DO NOT RECOMMEND Sagarmatha seeds!!! I got 5 FEMINIZED AF Double Diesels. Ive only tried to plant one. It is now over 40 days old, has NOT AUTOFLOWERED, and worse news this morn, it is also a MALE!!! WTF...I still have 4 of these left, but will def have to save these for outdoor BS grow in the spring to see whats up. Sucker almost ruined my garden. So this is FYI, I wouldnt buy the Sagarmatha AutoFlowers. Ill get pics up for proof later....


----------



## 400Whps (Nov 11, 2009)

sorry for your loss man(money, time and the male) and thanks for the heads up on Sagarmatha.

Im waiting another couple weeks to buy some auto seeds probably from www.marijuanna-seeds-canada.com everything ive heard about them is good. and they carry jointdoctors and lowlife... Im still unsure what grow medium and nutes im going with.
i will be doing them under flourecents till they show sex and then move'em to the 400.
Im going to keep atleast 1 or 2 under the florecents start to finish just to see the difference(they'll be same in everyway exept the lightes to give a proper control)
these plants are revolutionary to growers indoors and out. 
im exited!


----------



## farmer2424 (Nov 11, 2009)

shit matty, that sucks. why don't you just pollinate a bud on one of your diesel ladys for seeds? You probably got enough seeds as it is lol. have you thought about maybe cross pollinating that male with one of your other strains?


----------



## MattyMatt (Nov 11, 2009)

farmer2424 said:


> shit matty, that sucks. why don't you just pollinate a bud on one of your diesel ladys for seeds? You probably got enough seeds as it is lol. have you thought about maybe cross pollinating that male with one of your other strains?


Farmer, I thought of it..I even discussed it with my girl last night. Only thing is is that I have never gotten to see this Samartha Double diesel grow as a female, so I dont want to use it bc of not seeing its characteristics, and I dont think its an AF. The diesel ryder is tempting to pollinate a few small buds, and thats why it hasnt been done away with yet, only moved from the main op. I may try it for shits and giggles, but me and the girl are still trying diff strains now so just buy fems for now, as I dont have room for much more than that. Altho, good think with AF is u can ween out males within the first 21 days. this one is 16 days from sprouting and it began to look suspicious last night, and full ball sacks this morn...let me go grab the cam...


----------



## MattyMatt (Nov 11, 2009)

couple pics not the best..should be able to see the sacks hanging..they are all over the place. The last pic is of my EasyRyder that will be ready at end of week, and she keeps me smiling and not worrying about this...


----------



## 400Whps (Nov 11, 2009)

easyryder's looking really nice, do you have an estimated dry wieght?


----------



## MattyMatt (Nov 11, 2009)

Here's a lil Afgan Kush for you all, esp you kushy! lol

She is 41 days old from sprout and 11 inches tall..All one big bud!!! looking good and smelling sweet and great! Yum Yum


----------



## MattyMatt (Nov 11, 2009)

400Whps said:


> easyryder's looking really nice, do you have an estimated dry wieght?


Its gonna be right at an oz I am gonna guesstimate now..It has one main cola thats at least a quarter in itself, and then 6 more that look to be eighths, along with a few more at a g or half eighth...I will be posting dried weights and pics of cured nugs when time comes....Im like a kid waiting for Christmas! lol


----------



## kronic1989 (Nov 11, 2009)

I cant wait to get some autoflower strains.... That afghan looks real nice man. Great work.


----------



## kronic1989 (Nov 11, 2009)

Just a question. If you guys had to pick 3 fav autoflower strains what would they be? Based on yield, consistency of the strain, and potency.


----------



## sxf0516 (Nov 11, 2009)

kronic1989 said:


> I cant wait to get some autoflower strains.... That afghan looks real nice man. Great work.


matty i heard those kush ryders didnt autoflower. do all of them auto now or just once in a while


----------



## MattyMatt (Nov 11, 2009)

kronic1989 said:


> Just a question. If you guys had to pick 3 fav autoflower strains what would they be? Based on yield, consistency of the strain, and potency.


EasyRyder
Diesel Ryder
Lowlife Lemon Skunk


----------



## MattyMatt (Nov 11, 2009)

sxf0516 said:


> matty i heard those kush ryders didnt autoflower. do all of them auto now or just once in a while


I am 1 for 1 with mine. I only tried 1 bc I had heard the same from a lot of people. I have 2 more fems, and am def trying them ASAP after seeing this girl!! she is amazing!!! yum yum..But, yeah run a search on here for afgan kush ryder, and you will find someone else had the same result as me, so maybe they got the prob fixed. I ordered mine from the Tude about 2 months ago.


----------



## kronic1989 (Nov 11, 2009)

Easyriders are a bit taller than the diesels correct?


----------



## MattyMatt (Nov 11, 2009)

kronic1989 said:


> Easyriders are a bit taller than the diesels correct?


well not really...it depends on the pheno you get. All AutoFlower strains vary in height and size alot. My easys are anywhere from 7 in. for the shortest one to 16 in to the tallest one.. The diesels are growing the same..a few twice the size of the others..There are runts in every family! lol


----------



## kronic1989 (Nov 11, 2009)

Yeah, I get you. Have you seen any autos over 2 feet reaching maybe even 3?


----------



## 400Whps (Nov 11, 2009)

sweet it looks great and an oz = good times.Im almost as exited as you on this one, christmas comes 6-12 times a year with this holiday.
and kronic1989 asked a question i should have asked awhile ago(If you guys had to pick 3 fav autoflower strains what would they be?)
I'll have my opinion on that question in afew months, hoping others can help wheen out the low yeilders!
thanks eh!


----------



## sxf0516 (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey to the guy who aksed if theres ever been any 2-3 feet autoflowering plants, i have some in my grow room right now. The only red dwarf i have is huge its like 2 feet and an inch or two maybe and then out of my 4 ak47's two are about 2 feet and 2 are a lo9t smaller, like 7-10 inches tall my tallest plant that i have harvested so far has been a 1'8'' lowryder 2


----------



## kronic1989 (Nov 11, 2009)

sxf0516 said:


> Hey to the guy who aksed if theres ever been any 2-3 feet autoflowering plants, i have some in my grow room right now. The only red dwarf i have is huge its like 2 feet and an inch or two maybe and then out of my 4 ak47's two are about 2 feet and 2 are a lo9t smaller, like 7-10 inches tall my tallest plant that i have harvested so far has been a 1'8'' lowryder 2


Hey Thanks alot. That gave me alot of really good insight.


----------



## MattyMatt (Nov 11, 2009)

kronic1989 said:


> Yeah, I get you. Have you seen any autos over 2 feet reaching maybe even 3?


I havent had any personally, but I saw where someone on here now with a grow journal has some LR2 at 28" tall, and have heard of a few bigger than that. Overall tho, I think most like to stay within 18 in.

And 400Whps, If your wanting the best one with the most yield, I think EasyRyder and the LowLife lemon skunk would be great for you! And, they are both bomb diggity smoke!


----------



## 400Whps (Nov 11, 2009)

cool , as it stands im probably going with diesleryder, easyryder,auto hindu kush & auto white moscow. i wil probably try the lemon skunk but im not a big fan of citrusy tree's but the odd occasion i enjoy it. Im unsure with blueryder bc i hear theyre picky.
im forsure getting easyryder & auto hindu kush, and will probably wait to buy any others


----------



## MattyMatt (Nov 11, 2009)

cant go wrong with the easyryder and diesel ryders..I am axiously waiting kushys results with the hindu kush..The Blues are a lil more nute and pH sensitive, but I think I can handle it...


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 11, 2009)

wut up fellas. late night pick of the babies. jus ordered 10 fem bubba kush seeds, and 10 fem master kush seeds. veggin those when the 14 fems get harvested and the other 20 autos are left( talkin bout both tents here). i will grow autos then regs, autos.....an so on. i will veg the reg fem kushes for 6 weeks under 18/6


----------



## 400Whps (Nov 11, 2009)

looking good kushy, keep it up


----------



## MattyMatt (Nov 11, 2009)

looking great kushy! Thing are on and popping now!!! Really about to take off!! I a germing another Afgan Kush Ryder and another Easy Ryder right now to take the place of the 2 males from earlier today.


----------



## LowRydin (Nov 11, 2009)

MattyMatt said:


> cant go wrong with the easyryder and diesel ryders..I am axiously waiting kushys results with the hindu kush..The Blues are a lil more nute and pH sensitive, but I think I can handle it...


You really like those easy riders dont you matty? Wondering if you think they are better than the auto ak47? Im guessing since its mixed with LR2 instead of the original LR, its more potent? Just wondering why you like this strain so much (granted I dunno if you ever tried the auto AK) Gotta start figuring out what to start next!! Deff gonna try a few of those Afgan kush ryders, I also wanted to try the pakistan ryder too. Im thinking og giving some of the autos from dope-seeds espically that auto oil. Also wondering if anyone has tried snow ryder, its also made by The Joint Doc as well, mixed with Snow White, looks really tasty!


----------



## MattyMatt (Nov 11, 2009)

LowRydin said:


> You really like those easy riders dont you matty? Wondering if you think they are better than the auto ak47? Im guessing since its mixed with LR2 instead of the original LR, its more potent? Just wondering why you like this strain so much (granted I dunno if you ever tried the auto AK) Gotta start figuring out what to start next!! Deff gonna try a few of those Afgan kush ryders, I also wanted to try the pakistan ryder too. Im thinking og giving some of the autos from dope-seeds espically that auto oil. Also wondering if anyone has tried snow ryder, its also made by The Joint Doc as well, mixed with Snow White, looks really tasty!


I have not tried the AK from Lowlife, only the EasyRyder. I think they will both be similiar in that they will both be great producers and great smoke! I have 2 more of the Kush ryder seeds, one that I germed tonight, so I will give you more feedback on them in a few weeks. Hopefully this one will AF too...Its just very hard not to like the ER when everyone I have ever done sprouted in 24 hrs, were all fems, and have been great performers....I def am not "hooked" on them tho and want to try LOTS! lol Happy Growing!


----------



## MattyMatt (Nov 11, 2009)

I have some nice new pics but the site wont let me upload them for some reason right now...been tryin for 2 hrs now..ugh


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 11, 2009)

wut up fellas. yeah i think the auto ak from lowlife and easyryder are similar but easyryder has lr2 in it so may have a lil difference in taste but they are suppose to be each breeders heaviest yielding strain


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 11, 2009)

wen i bought my aks from lowlife i didnt know shit bout easyryder at the time. would give um a shot next auto grow. i have 2o fem auto seeds left an will be ordering more so hopefully easyryder will be a selection. next month on the 15 wen i harvest these ak's i will be plantin like 12 3 gallon pots with reg kush fem strains to veg. then wen i harvest the remaining autos, my reg strains will be ready for 12/12. so its like my reg strains will be like autos cuz they will veg under 18/6 during the other autos flowering cuz they are exactly 4 weeks apart


----------



## MattyMatt (Nov 11, 2009)

Here is some pics of the Easy Ryders..They are 72 days old from seed today. The other is a Dinafem Cali Hash freebie, which is going nicely..It get taken out for 12/12 and has for a month now...Enjoy...Please comment as I was going to harvest one this fri, but have decided to wait until day 83 at least for 1 and 90 for the other...


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 11, 2009)

does anybody know if the freebie la con, la woman, and sour cream from dna are fems? i forgot. i got alot freebies an i know the dinafems are fems, jus dont know bout the other ones. i only want to grow fem seeds


----------



## MattyMatt (Nov 11, 2009)

kushykushkushy said:


> does anybody know if the freebie la con, la woman, and sour cream from dna are fems? i forgot. i got alot freebies an i know the dinafems are fems, jus dont know bout the other ones. i only want to grow fem seeds


They are fems kushy! I am doing LA Woman as my next freebie! Check out the freebie cali hash plant pics I just posted.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 11, 2009)

i saw and that looks lovely. im goin to do like 3 freebies and 10 bubba and master kushes on the 15 of dec. veg um for like 6 weeks and flower um. prolly the two la con an the cali hash. if i like that la con i will be orderin a 6 pack of fems. i want to learn how to clone as well but who knows. i may jus keep it simple and grow out seeds like im good at now. i transplanted the new seeds into grow bags cuz those pots werent big enough. i took um back to my hydro shop an they exchanged for the 3 gallon grow bags no prob. i filled up half way and cut bags cuz i added dirt to each new sprout. for the future tho im always goin to use 3 gallons for everything. if i can only get 15 to 16 per tent i got thats fine. its just that bigger pots promote bigger plants an roots. last day of foiler with purp maxx is monday which is week 5 for some and 4 for others, so the others will get foiled for one more week. the babies will be gettin a shot of fish mixx diluted in a couple days from now. its crazy two, no one blueryder looks the same. they all are different sizes and phenos. the lowlife aks are pretty consistent and the fem rate for fem seeds is 100%. my temps in the grow room now that its cold here is like 70 with both lights on and 60-65 at night. hopefully i get some good colors to go with my buds as well but if not, no big deal


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 11, 2009)

i can keep the night temps warmer but it seems to not have slowed growth in anyway so we will see how it goes


----------



## MattyMatt (Nov 11, 2009)

kushykushkushy said:


> i can keep the night temps warmer but it seems to not have slowed growth in anyway so we will see how it goes


If anything kushy, the lower night temps will actually help...Make the plant think its gonna freeze or die, hence it producing more resin for protection. 60 t0 65 is great and will promote A LOT of bud growth...The 70 for light time is what concerns me more..I saw mine seem to grow alot at temps above 80. I try to keep mine at 81-82 constant, and never let it peak above 85...My night time temps are 68 to 70. Your doing great Bro!!! 

Can you give me a measurement of the grow bags, say how tall and wide...thx


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 12, 2009)

well i bought some more cuz the ten pots werent 2 gallon so i bought 3 gallon bags and filled like 2 gallons worth up so the new babies could have more root space. but i do have original 3 gallon grow bags in there. i would say bout 10-12 inches round. i am usin all plastic 3 gallon buckets from now on tho. i have the run off trays for them so much easier an cleaner wen i water. plus i like the buckets better. thats y i did so many different variables with this grow. so i could see the way i liked best for me ya know. but yea i was undecided so i jus ordered some more regular seeds. now i got 10 fem violator kush seeds as well as the bubba cuz burmese was sold out but soon as they cum back im grabbin like 10 of those. cant neva have to many fem seeds from reputable dealers ya know. so that makes 30 fem seeds in all, all kushes too!!!!! oh and now i have 19 freebie seeds as well all fems!!!!


----------



## kronic1989 (Nov 12, 2009)

Your talking about using the 3 gallons for non autos right?


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 12, 2009)

for non an for autos. 3 gallon are ideal for both types i think


----------



## MattyMatt (Nov 12, 2009)

kushykushkushy said:


> for non an for autos. 3 gallon are ideal for both types i think


you are correct sir..My op is small so I am experimenting with 1 gallon and 1.5 gallons at the time..hoping to still be able to get close to an oz of each..we shall see..If not, i will move to bigger pots and less plants, unless ole girl lets me splurge on a tent for Christmas! hehe


----------



## sxf0516 (Nov 12, 2009)

MattyMatt said:


> you are correct sir..My op is small so I am experimenting with 1 gallon and 1.5 gallons at the time..hoping to still be able to get close to an oz of each..we shall see..If not, i will move to bigger pots and less plants, unless ole girl lets me splurge on a tent for Christmas! hehe


fuck grow bags. i like the square shaped pots a little better. htgsupply has a 2.5 gallon one thats only like 6''x6'' or less. anyway, kushy did u ploant any of those diesel fems? i got a male not a hermaphrodite that i couldve made my own fem seeds with but a full blown "nuts only" male. fuckin joint doctor.


----------



## MattyMatt (Nov 12, 2009)

sxf0516 said:


> fuck grow bags. i like the square shaped pots a little better. htgsupply has a 2.5 gallon one thats only like 6''x6'' or less. anyway, kushy did u ploant any of those diesel fems? i got a male not a hermaphrodite that i couldve made my own fem seeds with but a full blown "nuts only" male. fuckin joint doctor.


well Im not using grow bags, and dont plan too! My fav so far has been the square pots for how they fit into the op, but Im afraid the 5.5 in. ones may be a lil small, and I could find anywhere between 5.5 in and 8 in. Im going to have to check out the 6 x 6 you mentioned. And yeah, I got a male from female seeds of diesel ryder from joint doc. You know they just started doing the dieselryders in fem, so I prob got a mixup..sucks tho! But, gotta look on the bright side. At least I caught the lil fucker b4 he pollinated my whole op...havent killed him yet still hoping the lil fucker will be a herm, but not looking too good...


----------



## MattyMatt (Nov 12, 2009)

sxf0516 said:


> fuck grow bags. i like the square shaped pots a little better. htgsupply has a 2.5 gallon one thats only like 6''x6'' or less. anyway, kushy did u ploant any of those diesel fems? i got a male not a hermaphrodite that i couldve made my own fem seeds with but a full blown "nuts only" male. fuckin joint doctor.


can you point out these 2.5 gallon 6 x 6 in. pots from htgsupply bc only square one they have on their website is a 4 in. coco one. I am using 5.5 x 5.5 ones now, and I can tell you there is NO WAY they will hold close to 2 gallons. Shit, they wont even hold a gallon...


----------



## themoose (Nov 12, 2009)

scribin' on for reference, beautiful work from what I saw
Thanks much,


-moose


----------



## MattyMatt (Nov 12, 2009)

thanks moose!!! keep a comin by...Happy Growing!


----------



## kronic1989 (Nov 12, 2009)

I'll have to try some autos in 3 gal containers, and some in 1.5 and see what the major difference is.


----------



## MattyMatt (Nov 12, 2009)

kronic1989 said:


> I'll have to try some autos in 3 gal containers, and some in 1.5 and see what the major difference is.


so far for me the shorter pots have produced shorter plants, but the same quantity..Its hard to say tho as it could just be the diff phenos...Im leaning away from my shorter pots tho bc of their size lengthwize...


----------



## themoose (Nov 12, 2009)

Why are the grow bags less advantageous? Is it because the plants become top heavy and topple over? Also, it may have alrady been mentioned, and if so my apologies, but im a little baked. What nutrients do you guys prefer? And what was your feeding schedule?
thanks much mates!

-moose


----------



## MattyMatt (Nov 12, 2009)

themoose said:


> Why are the grow bags less advantageous? Is it because the plants become top heavy and topple over? Also, it may have alrady been mentioned, and if so my apologies, but im a little baked. What nutrients do you guys prefer? And what was your feeding schedule?
> thanks much mates!
> 
> -moose


I think its just bc the grow bags fall over and cant be drained as easily....I am using Fox Farm nutes atm, and have a good feeding schedule to go by...


----------



## kronic1989 (Nov 12, 2009)

Currently Im using pots that are 10.75" around and 9.75" deep. I grew a 6 foot plant in that with no problems yielding close to 100 grams.

These pots take up alot of space beleive it or not, and Shrinking down to the half the size of this, take away almost another 3 inches off the diameter. So I could fit alot more in if I used half the soil.


----------



## kronic1989 (Nov 12, 2009)

Im using botanicare pro gro and pro bloom along with cal mag. Feeding twice then plain water once. whenever needed.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 12, 2009)

the grow bags are ok, its just that the pots are more conventional and easier to fill, lift etc........ im using ffof soil and biobizz soil as well to see which one i liked but i think i like ffof over bio soil, but the bio line is the shit on the nute side i think. saturday im feedin the lil ones fish mixx for the first time gettin um ready for the bloom an top maxx an purp maxx, then gravity!


----------



## MattyMatt (Nov 12, 2009)

kronic1989 said:


> Currently Im using pots that are 10.75" around and 9.75" deep. I grew a 6 foot plant in that with no problems yielding close to 100 grams.
> 
> These pots take up alot of space beleive it or not, and Shrinking down to the half the size of this, take away almost another 3 inches off the diameter. So I could fit alot more in if I used half the soil.


 Mine are 8.25 in. in diameter and 7.25 in tall..I have grown a 5 ft tall plant before with no probs. Im curious to see what they do with the 1 gallon ones as I just planted 3 diesels in them and they have taken off...


----------



## MattyMatt (Nov 13, 2009)

wakey bakey!! whats up all!


----------



## kronic1989 (Nov 13, 2009)

Just got back into my account after like 3 hours of fuckery.


----------



## MattyMatt (Nov 13, 2009)

whats the problem..mine didnt want to let me load more than one pic at a time...


----------



## kronic1989 (Nov 13, 2009)

The login BS. Says I had to wait 15 mins blah blah blah. Nothing was workin.


----------



## MattyMatt (Nov 13, 2009)

yeah this site loads slow for me ALOT!!! then the damn upload pic thing the other night made me have to chill and spark one!


----------



## 400Whps (Nov 13, 2009)

i thought it was my computer, but it was really fucked yesterday.|
does anyone choose the remember my password option(while login in) and it never does?
im telling it daily to remember me but it always forgets..alzhiemers?


----------



## Reiss (Nov 14, 2009)

400Whps said:


> i thought it was my computer, but it was really fucked yesterday.|
> does anyone choose the remember my password option(while login in) and it never does?
> im telling it daily to remember me but it always forgets..alzhiemers?


Works fine for me, maybe you have cookies blocked. Check your security settings. Also, if you have anti spyware - it may be blocking / deleting RIU cookies.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 14, 2009)

wut up fellas, pics cummin shortly, wakey bakey


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 14, 2009)

wowowowowow. jus saw a post that slater showed me bout a guy in florida vused for pot an everything. they explained it out an dillweed has it. slater jus sent me a link so i decided to shut my page down for ever after that shit bro. i jus read it an im done. so everybody happy growin an peace out


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 14, 2009)

i grow no more for anybody still reading. killed all plants and dismantled tents! peace everybody, read that post by dillweed or ask slater13


----------



## MattyMatt (Nov 14, 2009)

MattyMatt is gone too...No more harvest here...plants destroyed and hauled away this morn!!! All grow op stuff has been sold!!! waiting on spring to tend to my tomatoes!


----------



## farmer2424 (Nov 14, 2009)

can someone send me a link to that post or pm me the link, that would help alot cause i'm f*&!ing confused


----------



## paulgut420 (Nov 14, 2009)

same here..................


----------



## MattyMatt (Nov 14, 2009)

go to search/advance. go to search by poster, type in DillWeed...it will be the newest post from him....


----------



## 400Whps (Nov 14, 2009)

noooooo your all way too paranoid!! change your ip address and everything you showed here was stolen photo's and fictional stories anyways!!
USA is WAY to serious about cannabis!!! Before harry j anslinger it was sold as tincture in stores all over north america for all kinds of illness.
if you dont know who harry j anslinger is look him up->and go piss on his grave!(not litterally bc it's illegal)if your up for it though,lol
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/271343-rollitup-member-gets-busted-arrested.html

there's alot of reasons this guy got busted, he showed and told everything he bought online for growing and had facebook connected with his rollitup...
it also states that someone ratted him out. it went from 1-20 pages in less than 3/4's of a day....quit toppic!

also in the terms of use, when you sign up it says no data or photo's from this site can be used in any court.
im trying to make a new usrename just to re-read it and then delete the newone...

i really hope the autothread/auto-growers dont all bail out.
to anyone leaving i appreciate the knowlegde you've shared, 
thanks for your time and goodluck with life in general


----------



## MattyMatt (Nov 14, 2009)

I am not paranoid by any means.....Ill be here from time to time...


----------



## 400Whps (Nov 15, 2009)

MattyMatt said:


> I am not paranoid by any means.....Ill be here from time to time...


ok sweet, i read the whole thread of sticky mango's bullshit and too many people were freaking out.
this site is kind of an asset to me, nowhere can i find people as intrested in auto's and the
info here (will) save me time and hassle (& money)

peace 'n' thanks


----------



## 400Whps (Nov 15, 2009)

kushykushkushy said:


> i grow no more for anybody still reading. killed all plants and dismantled tents! peace everybody, read that post by dillweed or ask slater13


are you gone indefinatly or perminantly??
Peace,thansk for the fictional journal!


----------



## 400Whps (Nov 15, 2009)

*just thought it should be said you guys are great at making plastic plants!! movie quality props!!!*


----------



## MattyMatt (Nov 17, 2009)

400Whps said:


> *just thought it should be said you guys are great at making plastic plants!! movie quality props!!!*


yep in the process of making a B rated movie and need all the help we can get...gotta roll with what ya got sometimes...


----------



## 400Whps (Nov 17, 2009)

lol,
the better af threads have been dieing off.....


----------



## MattyMatt (Nov 18, 2009)

yeah I noticed that too....One of my props is ready for the prime time! She is getting 36 hrs of darkness on Thurs, and starring in the new Grim Reaper movie on Sat!


----------



## 400Whps (Nov 18, 2009)

worthy as hell, uh huh!


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 21, 2009)

wut up bros, still round, jus not takin any movie shots. lol


----------



## MattyMatt (Nov 22, 2009)

kushykushkushy said:


> wut up bros, still round, jus not takin any movie shots. lol


Im gonna send my actors your way soon. Send them back just as nicely...


----------



## 400Whps (Nov 22, 2009)

haha, go burn some harsh plastic props!


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 23, 2009)

wakeybakey


----------



## MattyMatt (Nov 23, 2009)

wakey bakey! feeling rough here today!


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 23, 2009)

yea time for afternoon smoke. watered the babies an they got last foiler feed with purpmaxx today


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 23, 2009)

hey guys help me out. i hae enough auto seeds for 2 more sogs and i now have reg seeds. which fem seeds should i grow next autos or reg strains. im lookin for biggest yield


----------



## liljheazy (Nov 23, 2009)

i'd go with the regular strains, autos dont work for me they start flowering when ever they want and too short which dosent give me enough yield. as for some strains i like the exotic shit like OG, Diesel, purp, Blueberry, trainwreck, cheese, AK, Kush and some blue widow


----------



## MattyMatt (Nov 24, 2009)

kushykushkushy said:


> hey guys help me out. i hae enough auto seeds for 2 more sogs and i now have reg seeds. which fem seeds should i grow next autos or reg strains. im lookin for biggest yield


 well if you are wanting quantity, I would go with the reg strains, but you might wanna go with autos again for quicker smoke and to stock up, not to mention learn a little more....Its really up to you tho bro!!


----------



## Vr6T (Nov 24, 2009)

If I had 2 tents, I would have a bunch of autos in one and 2-3 big bushy ass sativa's LSTed in the other. But that's just me.


----------



## MattyMatt (Nov 25, 2009)

Vr6T said:


> If I had 2 tents, I would have a bunch of autos in one and 2-3 big bushy ass sativa's LSTed in the other. But that's just me.


I was thinking the same, 1 with all autos, and then one with all reg strains...sounds like a win-win combo to me!! Makes me a lil jealous actually!


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 26, 2009)

wakey bakey. yea since i got two tents ill jus do two diff grows


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 26, 2009)

quick question 2 guys. about my side colas. my plants are kinda stayin shorter than expected an reall only have one main cola. i see alot of side arms that turn into colas and i was wondering wut strains have those side colas. i see them forming but they arent that developed. week 7 on monday guys so im lookin for some spurts. if not then im leavin up for 10 weeks


----------



## MattyMatt (Nov 26, 2009)

kushykushkushy said:


> quick question 2 guys. about my side colas. my plants are kinda stayin shorter than expected an reall only have one main cola. i see alot of side arms that turn into colas and i was wondering wut strains have those side colas. i see them forming but they arent that developed. week 7 on monday guys so im lookin for some spurts. if not then im leavin up for 10 weeks


 i went 11 weeks on one and going to be 12+ on the other 2 Easys. The Easys are known for their production as well, so they should have side branching the size of little colas. Mine do, anywhere from half an eighth to an eighth in size I would guess. The biggest one, which is 17in tall, has 2 main colas that are about 7 in long a pc. she may produce a zip and a half, but she is 85 days old today, and most likely going another week...Be patient.They say 9 to 10 weeks, but it seems about 2 weeks longer than that is adequate.Im doing mine in stages based on trich colors tho..one all cloudy with 30% amber, 1 50/50 cloudy and amber, and one 70% amber/30% cloudy. Just get u a small micro for 12 bucks at radio shack, and go from there...


----------



## 400Whps (Nov 26, 2009)

whiyaa! .


----------



## Slater13 (Nov 27, 2009)

Is it safe?


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 27, 2009)

hey slate!!!! yea we jus chattin it up in here. i got some plastic plants im takin pics of to get u some updates. yup yup. jus added easyryder to my autoseed bank. startin more hindu, diesel with the easyryder when i harvest my autos. hey matty, i will prolly let mine go for 80 days my damnself. i figure with the 1200 on um 10 or 11 weeks shud do them great


----------



## Slater13 (Nov 27, 2009)

Glad to talk to you guys again and Im sure my woman is too so now I wont drive her nuts with all the gradening talk.lol.


----------



## MattyMatt (Nov 27, 2009)

Slater13 said:


> Glad to talk to you guys again and Im sure my woman is too so now I wont drive her nuts with all the gradening talk.lol.


yep yep...I hear that!! LOL same here...We here bro...Lets do this...


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 27, 2009)

hell yeah dude. i talk to my girl so much bout it that she could do the shit on her own


----------



## 400Whps (Nov 27, 2009)

kushy get'em pics up!
has anyone heard of this af?? http://www.vancouverseedbank.ca/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=33_69&products_id=381
3-4ft af's with 4-6 oz yeild Outdoorspecific but one of the reviews i found grew indoors with good results.
I'll buy some over the winter to throw outside in spring.
hopefully its wortrhy.

HAHA and the talking to the girl, my wife's loving it she's just as into it as me


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 27, 2009)

jus checked it out 400 an i dont think they ship to us. if they did tho i would give it a shot. im more of an indica lover than sativa. kush all day


----------



## mr773 (Nov 27, 2009)

*i found your thread bro, i like the set up two 600watters should throw you some sick buds im here for the ride joe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 28, 2009)

inside this particular tent we have auto ak from lowlife, auto hindu kush from lowlife, dieselryder from JD, and blueryder from mdanzig.
Tallest bitch is Blueryder


----------



## howak47 (Nov 28, 2009)

lookin fucin great man !!!!keep up the good work


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 28, 2009)

thought it was 7 but its six for the oldest bitches seeming they are all different ages. think i burned a couple wit da purple maxx but im feeding watter, bio, an mollasses


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 28, 2009)

now they only getin purpmaxx once a week at 1/4 per tsp. i was feeding with everyfeeding and i was foier with it so i think i overdid it a lil bit. from now on they will only get small doses with it. i will feed with it, not foiler feed


----------



## sxf0516 (Nov 28, 2009)

kushykushkushy said:


> inside this particular tent we have auto ak from lowlife, auto hindu kush from lowlife, dieselryder from JD, and blueryder from mdanzig.
> Tallest bitch is Blueryder


yo man, im pissed about my diesel fems. one was a male and one didnt autoflower. the other im making seeds with but yo dude if u wanna try some good yielding regular strains im going to go with nirvanas papaya same shit as mango really. but theyre supposed to pack on resin and be almost 100 percent indica with real fat heavy buds. im going to just go with 10 papaya fem from attitude to get those 15 freebies for december. anyway i was gonna veg the papaya for 5 weeks and see if i cant get 2 zips per plant after 8 weeks of flowering. autos are starting to fuckin urk me when i put my yield on my scale.


----------



## 400Whps (Nov 28, 2009)

kushykushkushy said:


> jus checked it out 400 an i dont think they ship to us. if they did tho i would give it a shot. im more of an indica lover than sativa. kush all day


thats cool, im into the indica's too for almost every reason their better (my opinion of coarse)
but i like the thought of afew sativas sticking it out until snow, 
If i order some of them ill do a seedrun & possibly ship you some.


----------



## 400Whps (Nov 28, 2009)

kushykushkushy said:


> thought it was 7 but its six for the oldest bitches seeming they are all different ages. think i burned a couple wit da purple maxx but im feeding watter, bio, an mollasses


nice nugs,beutiful buds,stinky sativa, incredible indica
i took that too far


----------



## Vr6T (Nov 28, 2009)

LOL i love that tall plant just towering over the others. I like how its tall but it still auto-flowered. You should get a good yield from that one. A tent full of those would have been sick. This your first grow? Those bitches look bangin'


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 28, 2009)

yup V my first grows.......lol! @ sxf yeah buddy this whole grow ive been skeptical thats y if u been followin the thread ive been undecided if i was startin more autos when i harvest the first ready set or veg some reg feminized strains. i decided to do the autos cuz i can sog um out heavy under 1200 watts to make up for the short yield genes of the autos. i figure if every month for half a year i can keep a nice staedy flow of buds coming in worthy of retail then it will be more than enough to hold me over till bout april/may to start my reg strains, and since i buy alot of seeds i got a ton of freebies waitin to go into rooters for a reg sog in the tents


----------



## mr773 (Nov 28, 2009)

*hey kushy where did you get your tent from, let me know and the cost i need 1 like asap FAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 28, 2009)

in cali where u at my guy......tent cost w/shipping 125.00 4x4x7
909-948-8400


----------



## mr773 (Nov 28, 2009)

*this your homie or just a dude you plugged with!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 28, 2009)

store bought playa.....................lol


----------



## mr773 (Nov 28, 2009)

*10 4, the best thing out here right now is the super lemon haze and kushberry*


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 28, 2009)

wuts the smoke on the kushberry like???? i heard og#18 was da shit too.


----------



## Bucket head (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## mr773 (Nov 28, 2009)

*it is but i would have 2 say they are a tie in my book, that og when its cured right will give you a head rush out this world, and the kushberry you cant hit it with out a choke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 28, 2009)

yeah buddy. i have alot of freebie fems from the tube but i also ordered 10 bubba kush from greenhouse. i think im goin to shoot over to the tube right now an grab a couple fem packs of that kushberry


----------



## poofy95 (Nov 28, 2009)

Slater13 said:


> Holy shit! 250 for a Q? Damn, most I ever paid was 120 for a Q and I thought that was bullshit. Is your clientel more upscale or have people really gotten to be that stupid?
> 
> Good for you that you have the people lined up to line your pockets. In this economy you have to pay the bills somehow.


I got a Q of some of this special homegrown shit for 25 the other day  it pays to know people.


----------



## mr773 (Nov 28, 2009)

*do that fam its worth it, the good thing about that is you might be the only 1 in the city with it until i get back LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## 400Whps (Nov 28, 2009)

poofy95 said:


> I got a Q of some of this special homegrown shit for 25 the other day  it pays to know people.


25 is great, but 250, i never would have thought that much..
i pay 45 max. for really nice hydro,
makes my mouth water thinking about it.


----------



## mr773 (Nov 28, 2009)

*kushy heres a pic of five killer strains i did *


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 28, 2009)

shit def does look killer. which strain is that in pic


----------



## mr773 (Nov 28, 2009)

*king kush and super lemon haze, the king kush dosent have alot of resin but the smoke is cool, super lemon haze top notch a+, i hope you do the bubba kush i heard its way better than the king kush!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MattyMatt (Nov 29, 2009)

NICE mr773! I keep hearing good things about Lemon Haze and Lemon Skunk, so I am gonna try the the Lemon Skunk Autos next go round..gonna be one of my stocking stuffers for Christmas....

Kushy, my Afghan Kush Ryder is becoming amazing!! And, shes got some new characteristics that all are gonna love...Her budtips are starting to get a purple tint to them, and now that I have noticed it, it is spreading to make the whole bud light purp so far..looks cool and I am loving it...


----------



## Slater13 (Nov 29, 2009)

Those girls look great Kushy!!! Any pheno's from the AK's? The fucking Lowrider AK's have been a slow painful nightmare to watch grow. Had three beens going and have one left and it's not impressive at all. The Easy Riders from Lowlife have been a fucking delight to grow. Got 4/5 going, two are fucking big (about 24" or just over) and look like they will yield nicely with a minty skunky smell. The other two are short, squatty and smell like fucking ASS! I can only assume they are pheno's from the lowrider genetics but cannot wait to smoke those little fuckers cause they just smell potent like a skunks ass man.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 29, 2009)

hell yeah slate. having so many in the tents for me i notice alot of diff phenos. the blureyder that is tall is def showin it sativa side. my aks from lowlife are thick as hell and getting taller as the bud grows. some other lowlife aks are taller than others and its funny cuz they are all on the same feeding an light cycle. tho at different ages some that are same age by day an plant time still vary alot. so yeah i like the lowlifes an blueryders. i jus got my 10 easyriders in the mail yesterday so wen i harvest the first set in a couple weeks, im plantin diesel fem, hindu fem, and easyrider fems. the hindus and diesels i got goin now are showin sex so they will be harvested wen the first set is comin out the jars goin in to vaccuum bags. so far so good with this perpetual thing with the autos. i do know for a fact tho i would not be as happy with autos unless i had everything i got now. good intense light for sure, great nutes equals good results. so i am definitely hoping for 1 ounce average per plant which will give me roughly 7 or 14 ounces dry. 7 being if i only get an 14 gram avg and 14 dry if i can average 28 grams per dry. so im even happy with 7 cuz a month later ill have another harvest an so on. so as of now im lookin at things from a realistic stand point i dont need 2 ponds per harvest. if i can get a consistent half pound harvest every month at least, i can clear 4k cash a month cuz ounces out here range from 500 to 600 of quality smoke!!! so if my quality is lackin jus a lil i can still clear 400 per oz


----------



## Slater13 (Nov 29, 2009)

I would'nt worrry to much about quality after seeing those pics man. Just be sure to do a good dry and cure and the shit will sell it self no problem.

Here's a funny one for ya. Got 5 total AK's with about 3-4 weeks to go and by FAR the smelliest plant in there is an almost 6 week old Super Lemon Haze that I suspect is a pheno cause it's growing short like an indica but damn the bitch smells like you shoved you're head up a skunks ass. What's funnier is Im still going to hold her in veg another week or two cause she's topped for ten heads so I have to train the branching so she grows into a big ole bush. I want her looking like some nasty 70's porn actress with a huge bush.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 29, 2009)

thanks slate. i plan on doing a proper harvest and cure. impatience during those times can cost u big time. i know that drying and curing is just as important as growing. i want to get the best quality bud possible.


----------



## mr773 (Nov 29, 2009)

*hey kushy i got that l.a. woman its about one week into flower and i dont see any sign of sex yet, i got the kushberry to and you can see little hairs poping out all ready and there the same age i will keep you posted on them both!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 29, 2009)

ok fasho, ill be waitin


----------



## 400Whps (Nov 29, 2009)

kushykushkushy said:


> hell yeah slate. having so many in the tents for me i notice alot of diff phenos. the blureyder that is tall is def showin it sativa side. my aks from lowlife are thick as hell and getting taller as the bud grows. some other lowlife aks are taller than others and its funny cuz they are all on the same feeding an light cycle. tho at different ages some that are same age by day an plant time still vary alot. so yeah i like the lowlifes an blueryders. i jus got my 10 easyriders in the mail yesterday so wen i harvest the first set in a couple weeks, im plantin diesel fem, hindu fem, and easyrider fems. the hindus and diesels i got goin now are showin sex so they will be harvested wen the first set is comin out the jars goin in to vaccuum bags. so far so good with this perpetual thing with the autos. i do know for a fact tho i would not be as happy with autos unless i had everything i got now. good intense light for sure, great nutes equals good results. so i am definitely hoping for 1 ounce average per plant which will give me roughly 7 or 14 ounces dry. 7 being if i only get an 14 gram avg and 14 dry if i can average 28 grams per dry. so im even happy with 7 cuz a month later ill have another harvest an so on. so as of now im lookin at things from a realistic stand point i dont need 2 ponds per harvest. if i can get a consistent half pound harvest every month at least, i can clear 4k cash a month cuz ounces out here range from 500 to 600 of quality smoke!!! so if my quality is lackin jus a lil i can still clear 400 per oz


id say dont go less then 5bills,weed sells itself
if you can 
why not?you work hard and put at risk


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 29, 2009)

i cant wait ta get my regs goin as well but these autos are gettin huge. like 1 to 2 ounces def per huge and i got 2.5 to 3 weeks left on them. its startin to smell lovely in da tents too guys. biobizz is definitely sum good shit. purplemaxx must be workin too cuz i did burn um a lil wen i was feedin at full strength so i cut back on the purplemaxx an only given um 1/4 tsp instead of 1 whole tsp. the auto ak from lowlife is white as hell already. i see sum trichs on the blues here an there so far but nowhere near as many as the auto ak. i guess they will pack um on sooner than later. they will be getting 4 tbsp per gallon of mollases when i flush. ive been given um 2 tbsp and now they are gettin three with nutes. they seem to like it getting fatter everyday. they definitely are drinking up like 2 liters per plant. i water twice a day. i give them 1 liter in the morn and 1 liter in the night. wen they get there second feeding i notice less runoff from the earlier feeding wen the soil is dry. hey 773 wut nutes did u say were big in cali. im an organic grower so it has to be able to be soil fed


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 29, 2009)

oh yea 400 bro, im puttin just as much into the harvest and cure that i did growing it. buyin my jars tommorow from wally world


----------



## mr773 (Nov 30, 2009)

*hey kushy if you like organic nutes foxfarms three part, big bloom, grow big and tiger bloom and get a fourth week flowering phosphours supplement check out beastie bloomz from foxfarms its non organic but it gives you needed nitrogen for HUGE buds trust me fam, thats how i got big buds on the pic i posted on your page!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Slater13 (Nov 30, 2009)

kushykushkushy said:


> oh yea 400 bro, im puttin just as much into the harvest and cure that i did growing it. buyin my jars tommorow from *wally world*


  That what my woman calls it too. 

Im looking forward to the regulars myself Kush. Will be nice to flower again with only 12 hours of light.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 30, 2009)

ive been readin alot of forums lately about 12/12 from seed with great results sort of. people are averaging 1 oz per minimum lettin the 12/12 from seeds go for 75 to 80 days, kinda jus like an auto with guaranteed oz rate per. my autos are definitely gettin big but if i can 12/12 from seed sog style i can still get great weight. something u guys shud look at if u want to do regs with the same kinda of finishing time as a mature auto with similar or better results.


----------



## MattyMatt (Nov 30, 2009)

mr773 said:


> *hey kushy if you like organic nutes foxfarms three part, big bloom, grow big and tiger bloom and get a fourth week flowering phosphours supplement check out beastie bloomz from foxfarms its non organic but it gives you needed nitrogen for HUGE buds trust me fam, thats how i got big buds on the pic i posted on your page!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


mr773, Im sorry, but Beasties DOES NOT give you Nitrogen for HUGE buds! IT DOESNT even have ANY nitrogen in it...Its the HIGH content of PHOPHORUS and POTASH that gives you the MONSTER buds. AND ITs not the ONLY FF nute that ISNT organic...Nice buds however tho...


----------



## MattyMatt (Nov 30, 2009)

Slater13 said:


> Those girls look great Kushy!!! Any pheno's from the AK's? The fucking Lowrider AK's have been a slow painful nightmare to watch grow. Had three beens going and have one left and it's not impressive at all. The Easy Riders from Lowlife have been a fucking delight to grow. Got 4/5 going, two are fucking big (about 24" or just over) and look like they will yield nicely with a minty skunky smell. The other two are short, squatty and smell like fucking ASS! I can only assume they are pheno's from the lowrider genetics but cannot wait to smoke those little fuckers cause they just smell potent like a skunks ass man.


Slater, I am confused by your post bro...You say the Lowlife EasyRyders are a delight, and I agree bc they I have them as well. But, they ARE NOT made by Lowlife. Joint Doctor makes the EasyRyder...Lowlife just calls theirs Lowlife AK47, which I think wont produce like an ER will bc of the LR1 instead of LR2 genetics like the ER has...


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 30, 2009)

yeah matty, u do use beastie dont u. i may pick some of that up. is it like purplemaxx? or more like bushmaster, both from humbolt. i think purpmaxx adds resin. but yea the lowlife ak is def a short thick plant in general. i got a couple diff phenos with it but for the most part they are packin on some weight, but yea i think the easyryder may jus be a better producer. it says on lowlife pack 20-40g harvest. easy say 30 to 50g.


----------



## Slater13 (Nov 30, 2009)

kushykushkushy said:


> ive been readin alot of forums lately about 12/12 from seed with great results sort of. people are averaging 1 oz per minimum lettin the 12/12 from seeds go for 75 to 80 days, kinda jus like an auto with guaranteed oz rate per. my autos are definitely gettin big but if i can 12/12 from seed sog style i can still get great weight. something u guys shud look at if u want to do regs with the same kinda of finishing time as a mature auto with similar or better results.


That sounds good but it's more to take care of too. Looking at eventually doing 4-5 bushes with longer veg to fill them out to yield. Theres plenty of big strains to do it with if you have the patience.



MattyMatt said:


> Slater, I am confused by your post bro...You say the Lowlife EasyRyders are a delight, and I agree bc they I have them as well. But, they ARE NOT made by Lowlife. Joint Doctor makes the EasyRyder...Lowlife just calls theirs Lowlife AK47, which I think wont produce like an ER will bc of the LR1 instead of LR2 genetics like the ER has...


So am I!

I think I have them mixed up. You're right and thank you for saying it right for me. I knew I would confuse the two.

The ER's have been great man. One of them has almost all her side branching about 3 inches shorter than the main stem which is just over 2 foot. Should yield monster. She's in coco and took forever to root so she will take a bit longer but well worth the wait.

The lone AK from LL will be the one that gets hacked here soon while the other 4 finish off.

Happy as hell with the LR's tho. Two big plants that should yield very nice and two smaller pheno's that smell awesome... if you like ass!


----------



## mr773 (Nov 30, 2009)

*yeah matty i know i put the wrong word in the post but i fixed it the same day, thanks any way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 30, 2009)

Here are pics of the bitches tonight. some pics got the new bitches in there two at like 3 weeks


----------



## nverb22 (Nov 30, 2009)

u live in chicago?


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 30, 2009)

Here are pics of the bitches tonight. some pics got the new bitches in there two at like 3 weeks. im not big on days. i will let mine go 90 days if they need it to get great mature buds but i think 75 to 80 is enough with these autos cuz they are packin on the buds now


----------



## liljheazy (Nov 30, 2009)

dam they looking healthy


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 30, 2009)

yup yup, thanks lil j


----------



## mr773 (Nov 30, 2009)

*hey kushy looking @ your grow make me wanna grow that auto ak, i never grew any auto and now its a must, give me a break down on how much light you give them and post a pic on how you got the 2 lights in your tent. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 30, 2009)

it a couple in my journal, dont know wut page. but im using ffof soil and biobizz soil. i like biobizz soil better i think. better buy without subbing quality an it comes with nutes. the light cycle is 18/6 all the way through from seed. thought bout 20/4 but shit sometimes i let my light stay on for 19 hrs jus cuz......figured it wouldnt stress um too much an my girl said the sun rises an sets at different times all the time. the lights are positioned differently now jus didnt want to get a pic, its lights out for the babies till mornin


----------



## mr773 (Nov 30, 2009)

*joe im sold on that auto flower, on my momma thats a cash cow, what strain is the big 1 in your tent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 30, 2009)

mr773 its 4 strains in the tent u see on the pics. auto ak, blueryder, dieselryder, hindu kush


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 30, 2009)

blueryder but its jus the pheno, clearly not the best lookin bud to me in the tent. the auto ak from lowlife is. i cant wait till the dieselryders pack on some buds too


----------



## kushykushkushy (Dec 1, 2009)

do new white hairs mean new bud is forming? i think my aks may b turnin a lil purp too


----------



## MattyMatt (Dec 1, 2009)

yeah white hairs usually mean new bud...My diesels are budding like crazy!! They are a month old this week, as are the red and white dwarf too..I am very pleased with them so far as well!!!

WAKEY BAKEY!!!


----------



## MattyMatt (Dec 1, 2009)

kushykushkushy said:


> it a couple in my journal, dont know wut page. but im using ffof soil and biobizz soil. i like biobizz soil better i think. better buy without subbing quality an it comes with nutes. the light cycle is 18/6 all the way through from seed. thought bout 20/4 but shit sometimes i let my light stay on for 19 hrs jus cuz......figured it wouldnt stress um too much an my girl said the sun rises an sets at different times all the time. the lights are positioned differently now jus didnt want to get a pic, its lights out for the babies till mornin


I thought you liked the FFOF soil better..Im doing the FFOF and the FFHF soil, and I like them both. I like the FF soils because they are good at letting fresh air into the roots, which is essential! The FFHF soil seems to need more water than the FFOF soil. I think its bc of the density and texture of the FFHF, as it is lighter and airy. Anyways, I think they all will do the trick....I mean shit, I got great results with miracle grow soil before, but Im not going back to it! LOL


----------



## kushykushkushy (Dec 1, 2009)

wakey bakey. wut up matty my guy!!! yeah u make me wanna get the ffof again lol. it smells more richer than the biobizz but i like the biobizz all-mix with nutes cuz i get more for my bread without sacraficing quality. biobizz an ffof are the only soil/nutes im dealing with for a while tho bro. yea i did the cheap soil thing too wen i was bsn around and that shit is wack as hell.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Dec 1, 2009)

just gave a couple nugs a dense level check and they were tight and rock hard ass hell. and the smell on my finder tips is amazing. this shit is bomb for real. answered alot of my questions with that test. buds will definitely sell for 500 per zip. my phne died so gotta go charge it while i surf the site for more info


----------



## mr773 (Dec 1, 2009)

*kushy do you dry and cure the auto the same as a regular plant and i really want to know if you can top them, how much you think you will get off 1 plant of the AK after dry and cure!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## kushykushkushy (Dec 1, 2009)

nooooooooooooooooooo, dont top. a good friend of mine by the name of reiss on here did it and the yield suffers bigtime wen u top an auto. im lookin at 1 to 1.5 oz's per plant dry definitely. maybe more but i dont want to jinx myself ya know. yup hang for a few days and then into jars for a month


----------



## kushykushkushy (Dec 1, 2009)

oh and they smelllll fuckin delicious too. very very happy with these results so far. would grow these strains all year


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 1, 2009)

kushykushkushy said:


> Here are pics of the bitches tonight. some pics got the new bitches in there two at like 3 weeks. im not big on days. i will let mine go 90 days if they need it to get great mature buds but i think 75 to 80 is enough with these autos cuz they are packin on the buds now


 
nice grow cuzz


----------



## kushykushkushy (Dec 1, 2009)

thank bro. how u been chi


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 1, 2009)

kushykushkushy said:


> thank bro. how u been chi


 
i been high lol just chillin working on a new project. treasure coast, and some amazonians at like 50% colinization.....


----------



## kushykushkushy (Dec 1, 2009)

sounds exotic ass hell dog. sour kush needs a test taster over here out south my guy. we need to hook up on da fly one day for real.


----------



## MattyMatt (Dec 1, 2009)

mr773 said:


> *kushy do you dry and cure the auto the same as a regular plant and i really want to know if you can top them, how much you think you will get off 1 plant of the AK after dry and cure!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Same dry and cure as a reg strain, and def DO NOT TOP them!!!! Avg yield should be 1 oz...


----------



## kushykushkushy (Dec 1, 2009)

yea also remember too there are two different aks to choose from. the one from lowlife or the one from lowryder and its another one too but they be sold out alot but i would just deal wit lowlife or lowryder. lowlife fems success rate of 100% so far no herms. same wit jointdoc seeds feminized.


----------



## mr773 (Dec 1, 2009)

*20 fems 20 zips how can you go wrong, i know im going to get 20 fems of auto AK 47 soon as i get back in town. if i get a zip per plant matty im only gonna do autos from now on, oh yeah kushy your plants looking good joe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## kushykushkushy (Dec 1, 2009)

thanks bro. u shud c um in person......sounds funny sayin dat shit. auto ak from lowlife are the real deal as well as easyryder im sure ill get an oz off every fem seed i plant. i do have a runt tho an its my fault cuz i dropped the germed seed 2 times on the floor. but yeah autos are the real deal now and after smelling that dankness bro, whew shit. yeah 20 zips perpetual a month would b nice as hell. money in da bank. pm me mr773


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 1, 2009)

[email protected] thats a chitown area code but you from so. cali?????????? anyway CHICAGO IS DEEP IN THIS BITCH!!!!


----------



## 400Whps (Dec 1, 2009)

hello everyone, im wondering how effective your carbon filters are? diy or bought? size your using for your grow


----------



## kushykushkushy (Dec 1, 2009)

i got one but its not connected to my fans. i have two huge windows that stay open in the grow room at all times. smell stays in room/tent with fans in window acting as passive intake an exhaust for the moment. i do have it on standby for these diesels which have begun flowering but i may jus wont need to use it till summer wen im runnin ac


----------



## mr773 (Dec 1, 2009)

*hey kushy i just left out of the auto thread and its mixed reviews on the autos, i will just watch yours and get advice from you on my grow when i get home, cause your look good ya feel me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## kushykushkushy (Dec 2, 2009)

mornin shots


----------



## MattyMatt (Dec 2, 2009)

looking good kushy...mr773, you can look at mines for reference too..I am really impressed with em..got one of the freebies going too(Cali Hash) and she is phenominal as well..should be ready in 2 more weeks...


----------



## kushykushkushy (Dec 2, 2009)

yea wuts good matty. get a couple pics up for us. i now u got monsters over there my guy!!


----------



## MattyMatt (Dec 2, 2009)

yeah bro, sorry bout last night, I was SO busy playing grim reaper...I gotta house cleaning duties real quick before my girl gets here for lunch..I will get some porn up this afternoon...ITs freaking pouring rain here today...bout blunt30 and couchlock time...


----------



## kushykushkushy (Dec 2, 2009)

hell yea, im waitin to c um so ill b posted.


----------



## MattyMatt (Dec 2, 2009)

heres a few shots of the whole fam,of the harvested ER drying in the box, and of the top cola which is bout 7in and round as a softball....enjoy...Ill post dry weight results in a week or so...


----------



## mr773 (Dec 2, 2009)

*ok im sold on the autos matty and kushy, i need 2 know how far are your lights from the plants and when do you give the plants food!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MattyMatt (Dec 2, 2009)

mr773 said:


> *ok im sold on the autos matty and kushy, i need 2 know how far are your lights from the plants and when do you give the plants food!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


 My lights are about 4in or more from the top of my plants, but just do a hand test to see if you can tolerate it, and if you can, it should be far enough away. I know Kushy's lights are alot farther away then mine. As for water and food, I nute every other watering, except for Root Stim, which I use B'CUZZ root by Atami, and I give them that with every watering from day one up to 6 weeks minimum. I usually water about every 3.5 days, but i judge by the weight of my pots the most, along with the looks of my plants...


----------



## mr773 (Dec 2, 2009)

*thanks matty for the info your plants look super good, are you on the 20 and 4, or the 18 and 6*


----------



## mr773 (Dec 2, 2009)

*kushy the plants look super huge and healthy thats the bizzness!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MattyMatt (Dec 2, 2009)

mr773 said:


> *thanks matty for the info your plants look super good, are you on the 20 and 4, or the 18 and 6*


Im on the 20/4, but I think either will work just as fine...I may switch to 18/6 just to see later, but the breeder recommended 20/4 so i rolled with it..LOL


----------



## 400Whps (Dec 2, 2009)

kushykushkushy said:


> i got one but its not connected to my fans. i have two huge windows that stay open in the grow room at all times. smell stays in room/tent with fans in window acting as passive intake an exhaust for the moment. i do have it on standby for these diesels which have begun flowering but i may jus wont need to use it till summer wen im runnin ac


cool, im currently exausting in my laundry room, doesnt smell at all in there, but my veg room stinks like freshly chopped green's
the weird thing, my 3 plants are 5 weeks old bagseed/not auto's
ive never seen plants stink this much before 2 months old.


----------



## 400Whps (Dec 2, 2009)

matty, looks good ...baseball buds, yum
kushy, still keepin on with the good work man, 
neither of you have grown out minithunderfucks have you?I got seeds on the way.
if anyone has let me know how they turned out,
thanks, peace, go burn one already


----------



## MattyMatt (Dec 2, 2009)

400Whps said:


> matty, looks good ...baseball buds, yum
> kushy, still keepin on with the good work man,
> neither of you have grown out minithunderfucks have you?I got seeds on the way.
> if anyone has let me know how they turned out,
> thanks, peace, go burn one already


I want to know about the minis as well...I can remember when I was a teen I had an older friend who use to sware by Alaskan Thunderfuck as the best bud he had ever had...I saw those, so please let us know how they do...


----------



## kushykushkushy (Dec 2, 2009)

look up greenhouse seeds cannabis cup on youtube. alaskin ice is suppose to be the bomb an kushes. it doesent matter cuz im soggin all reg fem seeds after 1 week of veg they will go to 12/12 wen i do reg strains. my autos are gettin bigger everyday but i do think there is one that is ready


----------



## 400Whps (Dec 2, 2009)

MattyMatt said:


> I want to know about the minis as well...I can remember when I was a teen I had an older friend who use to sware by Alaskan Thunderfuck as the best bud he had ever had...I saw those, so please let us know how they do...


ill probably start a journal for them once they show sex,ill take afew pics before that to start it all off with.
I want to order some Alaskan thunderfuck in the new year.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Dec 2, 2009)

lovely matty! lookin very nice. mr 773 i feed every 3 days the first 3 to 4 weeks and every 2 days and increased by a half liter or more wen they really start buddin up. i feed them fish mix at 5ml per gallon with 1 tbsp mollasses in the mix as well


----------



## kushykushkushy (Dec 2, 2009)

checkin trichs on my fat ak an oldest to see the percentage of trichs.


----------



## Vr6T (Dec 2, 2009)

LOL it seems like everyone who has grown, including myself, has used that same radio shack microscope. Probably not what the inventor intended to do at all.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Dec 2, 2009)

None of this equipment was made for what we do with it. Not even really nutes, unless you see special made for weed in high times or something. Besides, last time I checked weed is illegal. But lights aren't, nutes aren't, dirt isn't, etc. I will only use that magnifier for one thing, and yall know what that is.


----------



## MattyMatt (Dec 2, 2009)

kushykushkushy said:


> checkin trichs on my fat ak an oldest to see the percentage of trichs.


 be patient bro and give her another week or more fa sho....


----------



## kushykushkushy (Dec 2, 2009)

yup yup...../.patience is key wit this shit fasho


----------



## themoose (Dec 3, 2009)

Kushy that shit is looking delicious! Which strain is towering over the others? looks good. 

And Matty if your around, what's the wattage on your room, im looking to use the 650w of light I got with some CFL's and what not thrown in there to have 15 autos going. im not gonna have 'em all finish at once though,prolly like 2-3weeks apart, I'm gonna do 5 at a time under the 250w then move em up to the 400w, when that happens put 5 more under the 250w and then germ the others and so on and so fourth....is this probable?

-moose


----------



## MattyMatt (Dec 3, 2009)

Moose, What you are saying will work no prob...Believe it or not mine are under a 150HPS with 4CFLs, and doing just fine..I would like to get a 400wHPS for sure tho eventually, but for now Im doing really well I think with what I have...

The biggest one in Kushys daycare is a BlueRyder...


----------



## kushykushkushy (Dec 3, 2009)

yeah blueryder she is. wakey bakey. wut up matty. im smokin on some kush as we speak gettin my mornin started


----------



## 400Whps (Dec 3, 2009)

MattyMatt said:


> Moose, What you are saying will work no prob...Believe it or not mine are under a 150HPS with 4CFLs, and doing just fine..I would like to get a 400wHPS for sure tho eventually, but for now Im doing really well I think with what I have...
> 
> The biggest one in Kushys daycare is a BlueRyder...


working wonders for what you have man!
i want to see the diff. when you get a 400


----------



## 400Whps (Dec 3, 2009)

kushykushkushy said:


> yeah blueryder she is. wakey bakey. wut up matty. im smokin on some kush as we speak gettin my mornin started


are you drying the main blueyder seperate? i wanna know its yeild for sure...enjoy that kush spliff
thanks


----------



## MattyMatt (Dec 3, 2009)

400Whps said:


> working wonders for what you have man!
> i want to see the diff. when you get a 400


 ME too!! IF only I can make Santa bring it for Christmas! LOL


----------



## kushykushkushy (Dec 3, 2009)

lol, im sure santa will put a gram or two away for a late christmas gift matty bro. i think that the big blueryder will be the last to get cut down. i hav started a flush seeming i want to flush for 2 weeks b4 i dark period the bitches. i will let all of them go for another 2 weeks after monday. monday makes 8 weeks/56 days. so i will let them go for 10 weeks. the big blue may go 80 who knows......? i will definitely post everything i do drying an curing wise as well as weights. 2 weeks away guys!!!!


----------



## MattyMatt (Dec 3, 2009)

man my biggest ER is coming on strong...She gonna be 1.5 zips i think...She has a double cola and she is soo heavy she is bending over almost in half..LOL..Ill get a standalone pic in a bit...


----------



## kushykushkushy (Dec 3, 2009)

man 2 weeks from monday then harvest an cure. after that guys i should consistently have exotics in my arsenal of buds


----------



## kushykushkushy (Dec 3, 2009)

oh an one of my hindu kushes is growing with 4 even main colas. crazy


----------



## kushykushkushy (Dec 3, 2009)

and i have another freak in da tent it looks like fellas. i got a dr that hasnt showed sex yet that is huge. callin her bertha. hopefully those pistils shoot out or ill have to 12/12 her wen i can after my auto grow in which ill have to throw some reg seeds in there an change my whole plans around


----------



## kushykushkushy (Dec 3, 2009)

but i hope this big bitch starts to flower by monday


----------



## 400Whps (Dec 4, 2009)

kushykushkushy said:


> but i hope this big bitch starts to flower by monday


best of luck, if she doesnt smack it into her! i got the babypowder.


----------



## 400Whps (Dec 4, 2009)

MattyMatt said:


> ME too!! IF only I can make Santa bring it for Christmas! LOL


i wish there was a fat guy somewhere with a bunch of elves making grow equitment for all. 
it be a wonderouse world. 
try emailing a company and say you want to put them up against there competition 2 emails if either will donate a light to the cause, slick shit
if you got both, i think youd have to compare results,lol


----------



## 400Whps (Dec 4, 2009)

kushykushkushy said:


> lol, im sure santa will put a gram or two away for a late christmas gift matty bro. i think that the big blueryder will be the last to get cut down. i hav started a flush seeming i want to flush for 2 weeks b4 i dark period the bitches. i will let all of them go for another 2 weeks after monday. monday makes 8 weeks/56 days. so i will let them go for 10 weeks. the big blue may go 80 who knows......? i will definitely post everything i do drying an curing wise as well as weights. 2 weeks away guys!!!!


do you not water in the end?it's better not to water the last few days, the plants will eat reserve starches.
a friend of mine doesnt watter for the last week and his buds goto cure after 4 days of drying, i help him trim once in awhile and the lack of liquid makes it way easier. cant wait for the weight.
keep on keepin on


----------



## MattyMatt (Dec 4, 2009)

400Whps said:


> i wish there was a fat guy somewhere with a bunch of elves making grow equitment for all.
> it be a wonderouse world.
> try emailing a company and say you want to put them up against there competition 2 emails if either will donate a light to the cause, slick shit
> if you got both, i think youd have to compare results,lol


I may do that email for the hell of it! Good idea...I am a marketing analyst, so I will come up with a good thesis for them to go by as to why to give me one to try..Ill pay shipping..LOL


----------



## MattyMatt (Dec 4, 2009)

400Whps said:


> do you not water in the end?it's better not to water the last few days, the plants will eat reserve starches.
> a friend of mine doesnt watter for the last week and his buds goto cure after 4 days of drying, i help him trim once in awhile and the lack of liquid makes it way easier. cant wait for the weight.
> keep on keepin on


I didnt water the last 3 days the last time and it worked out better. Easier to trim and buds drying up nicely..Gonna be a bout 4 days like you stated. I watered right before dark time last time, and the main cola developed mold overnight..Oops! I caught it rather quickly and it only destroyed about 2g of the bud...Whew!! I think your best not to water in the last 3 days before dark cycle so that it will do as you say and suck all thats left up.It thinks its dying in that dark cycle and will do whatever it takes to stay alive, or so it thinks, not knowing that the nicest Grim Reaper you could meet stands on the other side of the door! Chop Chop, Blaze Blaze, keep on keepin on!


----------



## kushykushkushy (Dec 4, 2009)

ok ok, i got it. i can see how less water is best right before a dry an cure


----------



## kushykushkushy (Dec 4, 2009)

jus studied some of my oldest bitches and they are turnin purple at the top. cudnt get that indepth an check the whole plant but the tops of the aks and one blueryder are goin purple. i hope it stays like that. oh yea guys i think this purplemaxx is real deal as far as resin production goes.my plants are white as hell covered in trichs


----------



## 400Whps (Dec 5, 2009)

MattyMatt said:


> I may do that email for the hell of it! Good idea...I am a marketing analyst, so I will come up with a good thesis for them to go by as to why to give me one to try..Ill pay shipping..LOL


lol, it's worth a shot.I know if you do this to afew nute companies aswell you can get more free shit.


----------



## 400Whps (Dec 5, 2009)

kushykushkushy said:


> jus studied some of my oldest bitches and they are turnin purple at the top. cudnt get that indepth an check the whole plant but the tops of the aks and one blueryder are goin purple. i hope it stays like that. oh yea guys i think this purplemaxx is real deal as far as resin production goes.my plants are white as hell covered in trichs


purple buds are great,also curious if it was induced or natural occuring purple.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Dec 5, 2009)

i dunno but they are turnin. buds, leaf and all. the buds on the aks are white as hell. like covered in trichs


----------



## kushykushkushy (Dec 5, 2009)

yeah guys after i post harvest an dry weight from my first harvest i think im gonna b signin off on the site. ive learned everything i can from u guys about autos an regular strains. i still feel kinda uneasy postin in the site. kinda strange how the site acts up sometimes and then its a phishing website according to norton. i think police be all in here tryna figure us out


----------



## MattyMatt (Dec 5, 2009)

kushykushkushy said:


> yeah guys after i post harvest an dry weight from my first harvest i think im gonna b signin off on the site. ive learned everything i can from u guys about autos an regular strains. i still feel kinda uneasy postin in the site. kinda strange how the site acts up sometimes and then its a phishing website according to norton. i think police be all in here tryna figure us out


 Yep exactly!! wouldnt let me sign in on several occassions yest, and the site yest had 3 different backgrounds and layouts as well..Its back to norm now, just seems kinda weird to me as well...Holla


----------



## paranoid freaks (Dec 5, 2009)

kushykushkushy said:


> yeah guys after i post harvest an dry weight from my first harvest i think im gonna b signin off on the site. ive learned everything i can from u guys about autos an regular strains. i still feel kinda uneasy postin in the site. kinda strange how the site acts up sometimes and then its a phishing website according to norton. i think police be all in here tryna figure us out





MattyMatt said:


> Yep exactly!! wouldnt let me sign in on several occassions yest, and the site yest had 3 different backgrounds and layouts as well..Its back to norm now, just seems kinda weird to me as well...Holla


you bunch of paraniod freaks need to either log off and never come back or be apart of this forum. you dumbfucks need to relize the server gets updated atleast once a week, if not more.

just remember-----everyone is out to get you, LMFAO at you dumbfucks.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Dec 6, 2009)

lol, u a dumbfuck bitch. go do somethin like actually grow some bud bitch. sometimes its good to be noid hoe. keeps u safe where im from, dont know bout yo fruity ass


----------



## mr773 (Dec 6, 2009)

*hey kushy and matty if you ignore it it will go away, so whats good with my homies kushy and matty are yall good hope so!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## kushykushkushy (Dec 6, 2009)

wut up bro, got dat same shirt.......lol yeah imj all good. choppin big ak friday. starting to turn purp so ill keep u posted


----------



## MattyMatt (Dec 6, 2009)

paranoid freaks said:


> you bunch of paraniod freaks need to either log off and never come back or be apart of this forum. you dumbfucks need to relize the server gets updated atleast once a week, if not more.
> 
> just remember-----everyone is out to get you, LMFAO at you dumbfucks.


Arent you the fucking badass hiding behind the fake name...nice of you to create a new name just to bash us!! What u scared, I can find your IP or find out who you are and haunt you!?? You know the truth, it can be easily done!!! But, why waste my time with a dumb fuck like you who doesnt even help this board with your nonsense....If you dont like what we have to say, then GET THE FUCK OUT OF KUSHY'S thread!!! Everyone is out to get me..Im so scared!!! Smoke a blunt, chill the fuck out, and shut the fuck up!!!


----------



## MattyMatt (Dec 6, 2009)

mr773 said:


> *hey kushy and matty if you ignore it it will go away, so whats good with my homies kushy and matty are yall good hope so!!!!!!!!!*


 ALL GOOD Bro..We now have an official douche in our thread now. SOOOO, is that the shirt I can look forward to when I order today??? cool cool, gotta go, its feeding time for the freshly awakened babies...


----------



## kronic1989 (Dec 6, 2009)

whatup guys. man im baked.....


----------



## MattyMatt (Dec 6, 2009)

kronic1989 said:


> whatup guys. man im baked.....


Yeah cant beat a wakey bakey! Im off to the couch for some more bowlskies and some football and marination time...


----------



## kushykushkushy (Dec 6, 2009)

yes yes yes. weed, football, food, beer, weed in that order...............an yes matty the ak47 is da shirt.


----------



## MattyMatt (Dec 6, 2009)

kushykushkushy said:


> yes yes yes. weed, football, food, beer, weed in that order...............an yes matty the ak47 is da shirt.


Awesome, Ill let my girl sport that one! 

Sorry bout the rant in our mellow thread earlier..Some people ya know...


----------



## 400Whps (Dec 6, 2009)

whoa that guy was a royal cockface. it does take alot to run a site and even google or ebay have days like rollitup did yesterday.
of coarse its upto you whether you want to stay or not.i think you shouldnt be paranoid there's journals on this site with over 10,000watts of just light.
you guys are a waste of time for authority's to pursue.( they always want the biggest bust)
if you were a cop on here, you feel like a kid in a candy store looking for the biggest grow to bust.
it's truely sad that alcohol and prescription kill thousands a year but this little plant is "soooo horrible" meanwhile howmany ocycotin addicts are springing up daily?
the system wants to keep people unhealthy/unhappy with themselves. the sooner you die or go to jail the more money your country makes off your ass. the sad reality of assholes. on a better note my "guy" hooked me up!I called to front 3.5g's to burn. he gives me a half-O says dont worry about it.


----------



## MattyMatt (Dec 6, 2009)

400Whps said:


> whoa that guy was a royal cockface. it does take alot to run a site and even google or ebay have days like rollitup did yesterday.
> of coarse its upto you whether you want to stay or not.i think you shouldnt be paranoid there's journals on this site with over 10,000watts of just light.
> you guys are a waste of time for authority's to pursue.( they always want the biggest bust)
> if you were a cop on here, you feel like a kid in a candy store looking for the biggest grow to bust.
> ...


Damn dude thats a BLESSED Sun when ya come up with 4x what you ask for..LOL...Im bout to make a run for 3.5g too..Hope I get the same treatment.. 
And for all you said, I totally agree!! Im not worried AT ALL really, or I wouldnt have posted in here 3 times in the last couple hrs..LOL


----------



## Slater13 (Dec 6, 2009)

WOW. A FUCKING IDIOT DECIDED TO CREATE ANOTHER ACCOUNT JUST TO POST THAT? MORON!!! Better get off mommy and daddy's puter before they see what you're looking at you stupid bitch. 

Im with you guys. This is the first day the board let me log in since tuesday and Im to sit here and listen to some faggot talk about site updates and shit?!?! Fuck that tool and his momma. How the fuck can someone explain the bullshit I've gone through the last 5 days trying to log into this fucker and Im not supposed to be paranoid? Again, what a fucking faggot!

Anyway. Glad all is well for everyone.

Kushy. I saw the burns you have and I think it's from the Gravity. I have one plant burned so bad that it probably wont be able to finish and I used no more than recommended. Shit, I only used it twice and the second time fried her real good and FAST! I got her back under control but right now the burns are killing good leaves so I dont think there will be much left to burn once the leaves are gone, except for the buds. Ill just sit on her and ride it out til theres nothing left to burn and then chop her down right before the burns work their way to the buds.

I tried the BioBizz all mix on some reg seedlings that are almost 4 weeks old and Ill never use that crap again. Way too hot and takes for fucking ever to dry out. I have plants that have not been watered in over two weeks cause this shit wont dry out and they are burned from the mix being too hot. I'm going back to coco after these are done. Much better oxygen to the roots and much easier to give the plants exactly what they need instead fo guessing what a company put into their soil. How the fuck can soil mixes not have the NPK values listed? Would make things alot easier.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Dec 6, 2009)

hey guys how are you doing out there in weed smokin land....here is some porn for u guys


----------



## kushykushkushy (Dec 6, 2009)

hey guys also the i have one dieselryder that didnt autoflower. she is same age as autos but 3 times the size.....lol i dont know the first thing about clones so i have a huge (hopefully female) plant i need to do something with. clone someting......... but my tents already have a new round of autos in that will be done in jan. anybody want a nycd??????????????????????got a nice healthy one......


----------



## Haggard (Dec 6, 2009)

kushykushkushy said:


> anybody want a nycd??????????????????????got a nice healthy one......



SHOOOT IT! Plants are lookin good bruv


----------



## kushykushkushy (Dec 6, 2009)

i dont want to kill it but i will if i have too. i mean i can let it veg for another 2 months while i plant more autos in a few weeks but i need to learn how to clone period. shit now i need a mother tent.lololol


----------



## Slater13 (Dec 6, 2009)

It might just take a bit longer is all. How old is it? Have heard of some that take much longer to veg and some longer to flower.


----------



## liljheazy (Dec 6, 2009)

them bitches look good


----------



## kushykushkushy (Dec 6, 2009)

thanks lilj


----------



## kushykushkushy (Dec 6, 2009)

hey AC bro u still up for that smoke report eh??? were almost done my friend. the purplemaxx is some strong shit an yeah that gravity can burn like a bitch..........at least i learned wut to and wut not to for my future grows


----------



## Slater13 (Dec 6, 2009)

Who's AC? Do they have good buds?


----------



## mr773 (Dec 6, 2009)

*that auto AK47 looks real good, damn i cant wait to get some beans and start when i get home i think im gonna do auto AK47 and super lemon haze!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## kushykushkushy (Dec 6, 2009)

slater......AC is u. here in the chi if u have a nickname we give u one on top of that one as well. helps u have more than one alias. AC was on saved by the bell......


----------



## MattyMatt (Dec 7, 2009)

kushykushkushy said:


> slater......AC is u. here in the chi if u have a nickname we give u one on top of that one as well. helps u have more than one alias. AC was on saved by the bell......


 Nice one Preppy! lol..kidding


----------



## growerboyxam (Dec 7, 2009)

heyyyyyyyy boooooyyys, can i join in this little family XD


----------



## kushykushkushy (Dec 7, 2009)

y not. lol u growin autos ova there


----------



## growerboyxam (Dec 7, 2009)

well i did 2 easy ryders just and i cut them down an theyre drying an curing, i was thinkin of tryin some different autos, i only got 250 watts though so what u think i should grow,


----------



## Slater13 (Dec 7, 2009)

kushykushkushy said:


> slater......AC is u. here in the chi if u have a nickname we give u one on top of that one as well. helps u have more than one alias. AC was on saved by the bell......


 Oh damn... 

I asked the woman last night about AC and she drew a blank too. Were still laughing right now. At least AC was cool and got the pussy. I didnt remember his name was Salter. I took the name from the long haired dude in Dazed and Confused since he reminds me of myself.

Definately up for the report man. When ya think you might be ready?


----------



## kushykushkushy (Dec 7, 2009)

lol. well im puttin the biggest ak in for a dark period on friday then chop chop in 36 hours after. plantin a easyryder in her place friday....... dry hang for 3 to 4 days an jars....


----------



## LowRydin (Dec 7, 2009)

kushykushkushy said:


> anybody want a nycd??????????????????????got a nice healthy one......


 
I just hopped on Lake Shore Drive kushy, on the way to pick up that NCYD from you!! lol

Glad to see everything is going great with your grow brotha, cant wait for the smoke report! Maybe even share some with your chi town homie?? haha


----------



## Slater13 (Dec 7, 2009)

Right on Kushy! Mine will be a bit longer since I flipped the lights back to 12 to get my hazes started flowering. I definately want to get some to you for a report once they finish, dy and cure. Took me too long to get the hps sorted out so that slowed me down too but they look awesome now.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Dec 7, 2009)

hell yea low pm me.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Dec 7, 2009)

slater bro im glad u got that hps fixed!!!!!!! def hit me up cuz its startin this month if ya know wut i mean bro. holla. next pics will be of each plant after dark period and trim before hanging. thanks too guys for the info on not watering a few days beofre dark and harvest. helps with less water weight during dry stage


----------



## kronic1989 (Dec 7, 2009)

Kushy, What kind of setup are you using? DWC?


----------



## kushykushkushy (Dec 7, 2009)

wuts dwc mean? i know somethin to do with dro right? i do soil, its jus that the soil level changes heavily if dont pack soil good and i liearned that this grow so the hydroton balls covers spaces and holes in my dirt. fills in the gaps pettymuch. usin biobizz and ffof soils


----------



## kronic1989 (Dec 7, 2009)

true okay. gotcha. It stands for deep water culture


----------



## Slater13 (Dec 7, 2009)

Ya Kush, the hps made a world of difference. Turns out the ballast is all good but the bulbs were defective with an "intermittent" problem so it was warranteed and got a new bulb for nothing and she fires every morning now. 

I cant wait to turn into a drooling idiot after smoking your ak man. I hope to be brain dead after all is said and done.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Dec 7, 2009)

definitely bro i hope to do a good dry an cure. geaorge cervantes said dry hang for a few days and jar for two weeks and burp shud be good enough for sale. i plan to store in jars for buds life untill sold so cure will continue as my perpetual harvest continue. plan on getting 10 big latch mason jars to store the buds. my buddy uses planter peanuts jars


----------



## kushykushkushy (Dec 7, 2009)

funny i never knew he was growing or anything but i put two an two together now. everytime i would buy a couple ounces he would sell them from the jars


----------



## mr773 (Dec 7, 2009)

*whats up every 1 just checking on the boards, kushy when i touch down i think im doing big bang and super lemon haze, the nutes will be foxfarm grow big big bloom tiger bloom cha-ching beastie bloomz and technaflora b.c. line!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## Slater13 (Dec 8, 2009)

Ya Kush, one thing I found out is it doesnt take long for them to dry. I know density plays a big roll too but this time of year it's less humid so they will dry a bit quicker so you can get to curing sooner.


----------



## MattyMatt (Dec 8, 2009)

Slater13 said:


> Ya Kush, one thing I found out is it doesnt take long for them to dry. I know density plays a big roll too but this time of year it's less humid so they will dry a bit quicker so you can get to curing sooner.


Took mine about 3 to 4 days, and I left the bigger ones for 5 days just for the hell of it..They are now in jars burped 20min 2x daily for 4 days, then jars airtight from there on out...


----------



## themoose (Dec 8, 2009)

Looking SOO good! 

not much else to say at this point!


-moose


----------



## 400Whps (Dec 8, 2009)

kushykushkushy said:


> slater bro im glad u got that hps fixed!!!!!!! def hit me up cuz its startin this month if ya know wut i mean bro. holla. next pics will be of each plant after dark period and trim before hanging. thanks too guys for the info on not watering a few days beofre dark and harvest. helps with less water weight during dry stage


 lol, Ac slater! saved by the bell was the shit.watched it before school like everyone else!next pics will be nice to see.
The not watering helps alot, i learned it from a friend who always had mold potential so he was really carefull with the watering/placement of plants.
he claims the plant makes more triches becouse of stress,i hope it's true.
does the dark period help for you?


----------



## kushykushkushy (Dec 8, 2009)

yea, plus im not gonna water after wed. may be harvesting 3 of the bitches


----------



## Slater13 (Dec 8, 2009)

400Whps said:


> lol, Ac slater! saved by the bell was the shit.watched it before school like everyone else!next pics will be nice to see.
> The not watering helps alot, i learned it from a friend who always had mold potential so he was really carefull with the watering/placement of plants.
> he claims the plant makes more triches becouse of stress,i hope it's true.
> does the dark period help for you?


 I really never watched it, was in HS when the show was on so all I cared about was pot, cars, pussy and loud music.lol

The dark period adds stress to the plant. The plant stresses with the absence of light making it bring out it's essential oils and fragrances cause it thinks it's life cycle is about done.



kushykushkushy said:


> yea, plus im not gonna water after wed. may be harvesting 3 of the bitches


I watered one yesterday and she's the one thats coming down soon so Im thinking about keeping her in darkness starting tonight. What do you think Kushy? If I keep her under light she will want water tomorrow but otherwise she has just enuff to sustain her in darkness for a few days.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 8, 2009)

kushykushkushy said:


> yea, plus im not gonna water after wed. may be harvesting 3 of the bitches


 
dan kushy thats whats up plus rep.


----------



## 400Whps (Dec 8, 2009)

Slater13 said:


> I really never watched it, was in HS when the show was on so all I cared about was pot, cars, pussy and loud music.lol
> 
> haha i was in middleschool so i had to pretend i was going to school,i cared about the same minus the loud music.im more of a peacefull person.but i learnt my lesson. it would have been easier to stay in school all along.*lack of relavence*


----------



## LowRydin (Dec 8, 2009)

This snow is some bullshit aint it kushy?

Well I watered my bitches today with 2tbsp of molasses. I also added a few of those DIY C02 reactors just for the hell of it, figured in my little enclosed unit it would produce something. Heres a few pics for you guys. Diesel ryders about 3 1/2 to 4 weeks into flowering. The last 2 pics show my indica dom girl thats turning purple. She also looks like shes going to be done way earlier than the rest.
Enjoy!


----------



## MattyMatt (Dec 8, 2009)

Look great Low...Can you give me some more info on the CO2 units you speak of..looking for something that would benefita small op as well...


----------



## LowRydin (Dec 8, 2009)

MattyMatt said:


> Look great Low...Can you give me some more info on the CO2 units you speak of..looking for something that would benefita small op as well...


Thanks matty, I also figured out why I was having soo many problems earlier on. Not only was my PH too high, but I had covered all my air holes in pantyhose and after a few weeks they got covered in dust, so my girls werent getting nearly enough fresh air. I added a few new holes with screen on them instead and cleaned off the old ones. I also fixed all my ph problems, partly with the help of tiger bloom and vinegar. Now all my new growth is bright green and the buds are looking healthy!

As for the C02 things, I found all the info in the Do it yourself forum. I took a little info from all the different threads and the only thing I did different from theirs was put gorilla glue around the holes to make it airtight. heres a few links, lemme know if you need any more help matty.

this is a quick video how to:
https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/277454-video-diy-co2-generator.html

https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/1362-home-made-co2-tutorial.html


----------



## 400Whps (Dec 8, 2009)

i like that method, never heard of it untill now.


----------



## MattyMatt (Dec 9, 2009)

I like this as well! Thanks Low...We should now be on the right track!!!


----------



## themoose (Dec 9, 2009)

I am gonna be away for like 4 days at a time for my next grow. i was thinking about using FFOF, but isnt that costly to fill all your pots? i mean if im doing like 15 pots full of FFOF then thats a lot of dough just on soil. Can I cut the soil with like shultz or some kind of airy soil? Also how do you think that will go over, with my last few grows usually i could get away with 4 days of no watering maximum. But i dont wanna stress the plants, worst comes to worst i teach my mom or my girl how do it properly.

-moose


----------



## LowRydin (Dec 9, 2009)

MattyMatt said:


> I like this as well! Thanks Low...We should now be on the right track!!!


Anytime brotha, always glad to help! 

We are definately on the right track now! Also guys, do some more research on that c02 method. It all comes down to the amount of water and sugar to yeast, so the yeast has somewhere to thrive and food to survive on. If you stop seeing bubbles on the top of your mixture after its been shaken up recently, you need to dump half the water and add more sugar plus a little yeast. I bought the highly active yeast since I wanted it to really get to work! I would glue the area around the straw beceause you want to concentrate as much c02 as you can into the plants without any escaping. I stuck aquarium air tubing inside the straw, it fit perfectly, and used it to direct the c02 right into the center of the plants around the canopy. Remember, C02 is heavier than oxygen so it will work its way down.


----------



## MattyMatt (Dec 9, 2009)

themoose said:


> I am gonna be away for like 4 days at a time for my next grow. i was thinking about using FFOF, but isnt that costly to fill all your pots? i mean if im doing like 15 pots full of FFOF then thats a lot of dough just on soil. Can I cut the soil with like shultz or some kind of airy soil? Also how do you think that will go over, with my last few grows usually i could get away with 4 days of no watering maximum. But i dont wanna stress the plants, worst comes to worst i teach my mom or my girl how do it properly.
> 
> -moose


The FFOF soil is very airy and thats a BIG reason why I like it..you can go 4 days without watering. They are "weeds" remember, and it hurts to overwater more than to underwater. I can go 3.5 to 4 days no prob if needed, BUT IF you can teach your girl, then GO FOR IT!!! Nothing like a girl that gets down with the program!


----------



## themoose (Dec 9, 2009)

Oh yeah, she's definitley down..im just a control freak when it comes to my grow room, Im sure you guys can understand. I would hate to come home and see that she decided something would be better one way and all my beauties are like burnt and wilting...but thats worst case scenario and I am putting NO faith in my intelligent girlfriend..haha
I'll just make her a RIU account, so she can figure out what the deal is herself.

How much do you guys usuall spend on FFOF to fill all your pots, i mean usually i drop like 20-40 US on soil.
cheers

-moose


----------



## Blunted247 (Dec 9, 2009)

kushykushkushy said:


> i plan on playin out the middle man role no matta how much bud i got tucked away


great minds think alike....


----------



## Blunted247 (Dec 9, 2009)

kushykushkushy said:


> midwest bro. no water or shit we by. if u live here tho and grow ur instantly rich like the lotto, thats y i grow cuz tax is crazy here. even jus to live tax is crazy. cigs like 9 bucks a pack right now, property tax crazy the whole nine


midwest here 2.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Dec 10, 2009)

wuts up fellas! wakey bakey. hey LOW, good shit with that info bro plus rep and those plants are lookin lovely. but yea moose its like 24 bucks here for ffof. it can get expensive but thats y i grow fems for now. i dont want to grow males yet cuz im not producing seeds. but slate i watered yesterday and thats the last flush for 3 of um. they will go into dark friday and chop chop sunday!!! matty how u livin an chitown hit me up bro.


----------



## Slater13 (Dec 10, 2009)

SPAM!!!

Nice try at attempting to get people to buy seeds from your site. If you knew anything you would know you dont have to do much of anything to get the AK's to yield. Just good food, water and light. 

A member of this board pulled over 300 grams from 2 ak's and one smaller auto strain (forget which) and all they did was feed, water and give them plenty of light.

Ok, thread has now been un-hijacked. I now return you to your regularly scheduled grow...


----------



## MattyMatt (Dec 10, 2009)

awesome wakey bakey all!!!


----------



## Slater13 (Dec 10, 2009)

Been baked for a while now, good to see you show up for the baking Matty.


----------



## MattyMatt (Dec 10, 2009)

First 5 pics are of my oldest EasyRyder, who has been flushed with molasses and water for a week, and is going into 36 to 48 hr dark cycle tmw.

She is 99 days old from seed, 16 in tall, double cola, and thick as fuck. She took extra time to fill in as she grew tall at first. I would guess 1.5 zips easy, maybe 2.

The next 2 pics are of the family members that will be harvested in the next 2 weeks.The ER is on the left, the Cali hash is in the middle. She is 22 in tall, 99 days old, and been in 12/12 for 57 days now. I will let her go till next Fri. SHe should be a zip easy, and she is ungodly to look at. The right one is an Afghan Kush Ryger, 12 in tall,72 days old from seed, and turning purple as all get out..She is called Miss PurpaKushy, and will be harvested in 1.5 to 2 weeks. She is quite nice to look at and potent, and is starting to become my favorite plant.Her smell is of a bag of Skittles, and it stays on ya fingaz for hrs.

Next pick is of Miss PurpaKushy again, soooo nice and phat.She is gonna be one bud, prob half zip or a lil more, but quality seems to be the best.

Final pic is of the family chilling again..Time to put back in op...Watch the game and burn an L. PEACE


----------



## LowRydin (Dec 10, 2009)

Matty, Ive been wiping away drool for the last 15 minutes, starring at your lovely ladies!! Mmm someones gonna have a happy new year! Congrats brotha, looking really good. Im flying in to conduct the smoke report with you! lol After seeing your Afgan kush ryder, I cant wait to order a few of those along with a few pakistan ryders as well.


----------



## MattyMatt (Dec 10, 2009)

LowRydin said:


> Matty, Ive been wiping away drool for the last 15 minutes, starring at your lovely ladies!! Mmm someones gonna have a happy new year! Congrats brotha, looking really good. Im flying in to conduct the smoke report with you! lol After seeing your Afgan kush ryder, I cant wait to order a few of those along with a few pakistan ryders as well.


Yeah buddy, I am really impressed with her as well.I started another 3 weeks ago, and will start another this weekend after harvest since I will have more room. Yea Im gonna grab one of the Pakistan ryders to try as well. My afghan autoflowered faster than ANY plant yet. It seems to be the most potent so far as well. Smore report will tell! As for that, come on in, gotta spare bedroom and bathroom, well as long as you dont mind sharing it with the ladies!


----------



## kushykushkushy (Dec 10, 2009)

thanx slater for the security bro!! i consider this thread yours and mattys as well. u guys have helped out alot and low that was some great info bro!!!! one more blunt b4 i lay it down. goodnight peeps


----------



## 400Whps (Dec 10, 2009)

looks good matty! crazy-fat-buds. i cant beleive what your pull off some plants with your setup, shows that its more the grower than the conditions(to a point of coarse)


----------



## 400Whps (Dec 10, 2009)

kushy, pic update in the near future? you and matty's nugs are clean as hell.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Dec 11, 2009)

oh yea no doubt bro. pics comin sunday of the first trimm up. i am putting one or two plants in dark cycle tommorow till saturday or sunday. so pics will be on that day guys.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Dec 11, 2009)

oh yea low im wit ya on dat. damn matty, dat shit is lookin very, very tasty on da plants!! i might have to take a trip too...............=)


----------



## kushykushkushy (Dec 11, 2009)

how have u been 4dub? (400hps)


----------



## 400Whps (Dec 11, 2009)

kushykushkushy said:


> how have u been 4dub? (400hps)


pretty good, got some minithunderfucks germing, hopefully they'll pop soon.
do you bother with ec/ppm?i know some ppl. dont bother & have no-issues....
im going to try feeding 1 just water/lasses the whole way to see the outcome.
burning a big one right now


----------



## kushykushkushy (Dec 11, 2009)

im burnin a fatty as well. no i dont do the ppm, i jus sit my water out for 2 to 3 days before i add nutes to it. plants seem to like it, jus burned um a lil with the purplemaxx. i only use 1/4 tsp now as opposed to 1 tsp per gallon. i use it for one feeding a week with it


----------



## sxf0516 (Dec 12, 2009)

u cuttin some bitches tomorrow?


----------



## MattyMatt (Dec 12, 2009)

yep yep..chop chop sunday it is...


----------



## 400Whps (Dec 12, 2009)

kushykushkushy said:


> im burnin a fatty as well. no i dont do the ppm, i jus sit my water out for 2 to 3 days before i add nutes to it. plants seem to like it, jus burned um a lil with the purplemaxx. i only use 1/4 tsp now as opposed to 1 tsp per gallon. i use it for one feeding a week with it


sick i also leave my water to sit out, i remember reading the whole purpmax burn situation, it sucks but im happy it did minimal damage.
ill eventually pick up a meter for ppm/ec but it's good to know it's not needed.
keep up the good work!


----------



## 400Whps (Dec 12, 2009)

MattyMatt said:


> yep yep..chop chop sunday it is...


hah-lay-lu-ya!
can't wait for the pics and weigh in!
always working wonders.


----------



## 400Whps (Dec 12, 2009)

I was just thinking does anyone plant an auto or 2 just for a specific date? i plan on planting 2 or 3 to chop about a month before my birthday,just for my birthday.same for augest 20th and my 2 brothers b-days. both my brothers(are older then I) will get a whole auto,trimmed/dried/cured but still intact to the main stem on their Bdays!!btw my mom aswell but i just missed hers.My dad "doesnt smoke anymore" but i know he will smoke hash on his bad days or if he has back pain, so im going make him a little persi block of hash and a stone pipe.
peace and good growing!


----------



## MattyMatt (Dec 13, 2009)

400Whps said:


> I was just thinking does anyone plant an auto or 2 just for a specific date? i plan on planting 2 or 3 to chop about a month before my birthday,just for my birthday.same for augest 20th and my 2 brothers b-days. both my brothers(are older then I) will get a whole auto,trimmed/dried/cured but still intact to the main stem on their Bdays!!btw my mom aswell but i just missed hers.My dad "doesnt smoke anymore" but i know he will smoke hash on his bad days or if he has back pain, so im going make him a little persi block of hash and a stone pipe.
> peace and good growing!


Thats tight right there!!! Good idea...My girls bday is in June so I will try to have her something special ready....A whole auto in tact but ready to smoke sounds cool...Take the place of a dozen roses and then some!


----------



## 400Whps (Dec 13, 2009)

MattyMatt said:


> Thats tight right there!!! Good idea...My girls bday is in June so I will try to have her something special ready....A whole auto in tact but ready to smoke sounds cool...Take the place of a dozen roses and then some!


THANKS YOU FOR SAYING ROSES!!!!! Im going to wrap it like a buquet and put some ferns and babysbreath so it looks like a crazy pile of flowers!!
I want to ride public busses with that buquet in my hands to see ppl.s reactions.
It would be awsome.


----------



## MattyMatt (Dec 13, 2009)

400Whps said:


> THANKS YOU FOR SAYING ROSES!!!!! Im going to wrap it like a buquet and put some ferns and babysbreath so it looks like a crazy pile of flowers!!
> I want to ride public busses with that buquet in my hands to see ppl.s reactions.
> It would be awsome.


 yes it would, make sure you caress it nicely with light brushes all up and down its body, and whisper to it softly! lol


----------



## 400Whps (Dec 13, 2009)

ill treat her with the respect she deserves.lol


----------



## kushykushkushy (Dec 13, 2009)

wut up fellas. wet weight on two bitches was exactly 120 grams. pics wen dry weight is taken before jarring


----------



## Slater13 (Dec 13, 2009)

GET RID OF THE BUD NOW WHILE IT'S STILL HEAVY! lol

Great job Kushy. I have one ak left and the auto's are done... for now.

How long til the rest are finished?


----------



## 400Whps (Dec 13, 2009)

kushykushkushy said:


> wut up fellas. wet weight on two bitches was exactly 120 grams. pics wen dry weight is taken before jarring


Ill be waiting for the show!


----------



## Vr6T (Dec 13, 2009)

400Whps said:


> Ill be waiting for the show!



X2


----------



## MattyMatt (Dec 13, 2009)

She is a Joint Doctor EasyRyder, 16.5 in tall, 104 days old from seed, 48 hr dark cycle to finish. She had 2 main colas and most of her buds grew with 2 heads as well..LOL

She produced after trimming a wet weight of 153.1g. I think she will be 1.5ish zips dry so thats great!  She still looked like a whole plant even with the double cola clipped off...yummy....enjoy! 

Thick bitch took 3 hrs to trim up and get nice...off to the drying box with a light fan...Prob be there for 4 to 5 days. Will check often as the bigger ones are really thick and moist so could mold easily...


----------



## MattyMatt (Dec 13, 2009)

a few more that didnt upload before...enjoy...comment please...


----------



## 400Whps (Dec 13, 2009)

very nice matty!!looks boom. easy e in dedication to that easyrider.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywmMO8iilaE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJ0_HYuR_fk&feature=related
its worthy.


----------



## MattyMatt (Dec 13, 2009)

sure is worthy...thanks!!!


----------



## 400Whps (Dec 14, 2009)

no problem.


----------



## jasper2478 (Dec 14, 2009)

heres some pics of one of my auto.hope you dont mind...


----------



## 400Whps (Dec 15, 2009)

hahahah, i just read most of the first page and thought it was a new posts and replied....all deleted now but it was hilarious. im baked 
gotta love that head in the morning!lol


----------



## Slater13 (Dec 16, 2009)

How's the curing going Kushy? I'd imagine you're busy these days with scissors. 

jasper...

Are you trying to grow trichomes or a plant? lol. WOW is that girl loaded up! Great job man!


----------



## MattyMatt (Dec 16, 2009)

No prob Jasper, looking good man!!! Welcome aboard!! SO what auto strain is that? Keep it up man!


----------



## jasper2478 (Dec 16, 2009)

MattyMatt said:


> No prob Jasper, looking good man!!! Welcome aboard!! SO what auto strain is that? Keep it up man!


Thanks
She is world of seeds Afghan kush ryder.I have blueberryxak47 as well same age.Bgger but not as potent.


----------



## MattyMatt (Dec 16, 2009)

jasper2478 said:


> Thanks
> She is world of seeds Afghan kush ryder.I have blueberryxak47 as well same age.Bgger but not as potent.


Well well, I have WOS Afghan Kush Ryder as well, and she has turned into my favorite plant. Did I mentioned the buds have turned purple?  First 2 are from 2 weeks ago, and the last 2 are from 5 weeks ago...Ill get one of her today up as well...She is 10 weeks old, and prob about ready...I think she is gonna be the best tasting and potent baby Ive had soo far..got 3 more going now...going to try the Pakistan Ryder as well..


----------



## 400Whps (Dec 16, 2009)

they look great(ive seen some of these photo's before but still) hope you dont mind i saved the second photo. (it's good to have goals in mind)
i need to get some of those beans in the newyear! the pakistan ryders look nice from what ive seen,they're probly nice and stanky near the finish.
keep on keepin on,like a bird that flew.peace


----------



## jasper2478 (Dec 16, 2009)

MattyMatt said:


> Well well, I have WOS Afghan Kush Ryder as well, and she has turned into my favorite plant. Did I mentioned the buds have turned purple?  First 2 are from 2 weeks ago, and the last 2 are from 5 weeks ago...Ill get one of her today up as well...She is 10 weeks old, and prob about ready...I think she is gonna be the best tasting and potent baby Ive had soo far..got 3 more going now...going to try the Pakistan Ryder as well..


Your girls look great...Ill be buying more fof these.I hate when they only come out with fem seeds.I think one should only have to buy seeds once.10 weeks i have to either chopp them or switch them too 12/12 buy next tuesday.that will be 9 weeks but i need room and the light.i may have to bump them to 12/12 till they finish.I cant wait to chop her....everytime im in the room i just want to chopp her i cant stop looking at her she really isa big distraction.Im thinking i may have to sacrifice my bluberry to keep me from early pickin.They all look great but the afghan really stands out in the bueaty department.


----------



## MattyMatt (Dec 16, 2009)

I agree about the Afghan..It will prob be one of few autos I keep going from now on..Im liking the looks of the white dwarf as well..Im gonna get a pakistan and taiga next time...


----------



## kronic1989 (Dec 16, 2009)

Im waiting on my white dwarfs from buddah. I made a thread about them a while ago, but with no avail.


----------



## kronic1989 (Dec 16, 2009)

You got some? how far along are they?


----------



## 400Whps (Dec 16, 2009)

i wish i had like $500 to drop on auto seeds,it be pimp.
everyone should be doing seedruns to save scrilla!!(and trading,can be safe by using a postage box,not your house!)
im baked, kushy hate to harass you while choppin'n'trimmin but get us some pics!


----------



## jasper2478 (Dec 16, 2009)

MattyMatt said:


> I agree about the Afghan..It will prob be one of few autos I keep going from now on..Im liking the looks of the white dwarf as well..Im gonna get a pakistan and taiga next time...


 I think my next auto is the dna 60 day wonder.I woulda been growing ak47x deisel.But the tude sent me wrong seeds so they just killed it.i just wanted to do a few and make some seeds for spring.I guess all ill have are my blueberryxak47.Im kicken myself for not crossing the blueberry with my afghan.After how i see how frosty the afghan are.


----------



## 400Whps (Dec 17, 2009)

wish you had crossed the afghan and blueberry aswell, i havent heard of a auto-mix that doesnt sound tasty as hell.


----------



## MattyMatt (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah I wish I hadnt killed my dieselryder male now, and crossed it with the afghan...

Here is a pic of the white dwarf...She is 7 weeks old from seed today and 13.5 inches tall.she is really resined up and smells delish.turning into one of my favs as well...I like the symmetry of her..She prob wont produce more than a half zip, but its gonna be kill. and by the shape of her, you could get lots in one space. I also have a Red Dwarf....


----------



## kushykushkushy (Dec 17, 2009)

wut up fellas. got like 2 oz in da jars and 3 more in dark period. pics cummin soon. let my cuzzin see my digi an he still got my shit........but yeah the grassy smell is leavin the jars an the blueryder an ak are smellin good. changed up plans for every auto i harvest i add reg fem seeds to tent for veg. got 10 diesel an auto kush still going so when they finish up i shud have like 10 fem regs in each tent vegged for 4 to 6 weeks. stay tuned guys an sorry for the delay on da pics an shit. been super busy......=) but i have a lot more to dark period an harvest so im happy


----------



## 400Whps (Dec 17, 2009)

nice, it's great to see your pics, but there getting me down. i need some auto's doing good over here.
my mtf's are fucked,they were in my friends mailbox for about 5hours with snow & it was blizzerding out.
im thinking maybe they hibernate?after extreme cold maybe they wont germ for abit?it's been 4 days with some in tp,3days with some in soil in pots. 
ill typed a huge explanation of how well im treating them and sent it to the soarce,ill get them to send me a copy so i dont have to retype how pampered these beans are,especially for no poppers yet.....I havent looked today->ill post all happy if there are.
PEACE


----------



## 400Whps (Dec 17, 2009)

kushykushkushy said:


> wut up fellas. got like 2 oz in da jars and 3 more in dark period. pics cummin soon. let my cuzzin see my digi an he still got my shit........but yeah the grassy smell is leavin the jars an the blueryder an ak are smellin good. changed up plans for every auto i harvest i add reg fem seeds to tent for veg. got 10 diesel an auto kush still going so when they finish up i shud have like 10 fem regs in each tent vegged for 4 to 6 weeks. stay tuned guys an sorry for the delay on da pics an shit. been super busy......=) but i have a lot more to dark period an harvest so im happy


i bet your loving the smells!! ooh!when i first read this i thought it said change the fans for every auto(i just noticed it's plans)....i was going to askwhy you'd change the fans........i failed. do what you gotta do. when you live this life you got family,then buisness then entertainment(or pleasure)
i consider this site entertainment, and educational..deal with your family, then your buisness then fill us in on the chron!!
Keep up the good work kushy.peace


----------



## kronic1989 (Dec 17, 2009)

Shit dont look half bad matty, Cant wait to get those going now. Hopefully single seeds hurrys up. Thanks for showin me


----------



## MattyMatt (Dec 17, 2009)

kushykushkushy said:


> wut up fellas. got like 2 oz in da jars and 3 more in dark period. pics cummin soon. let my cuzzin see my digi an he still got my shit........but yeah the grassy smell is leavin the jars an the blueryder an ak are smellin good. changed up plans for every auto i harvest i add reg fem seeds to tent for veg. got 10 diesel an auto kush still going so when they finish up i shud have like 10 fem regs in each tent vegged for 4 to 6 weeks. stay tuned guys an sorry for the delay on da pics an shit. been super busy......=) but i have a lot more to dark period an harvest so im happy


doing exactly what I am doing bro...  change out one with one, and fems here too...keep on keeping on!


----------



## MattyMatt (Dec 17, 2009)

kronic1989 said:


> Shit dont look half bad matty, Cant wait to get those going now. Hopefully single seeds hurrys up. Thanks for showin me


nah man they dont...Just not gonna be too much of a producer, but thats why it is a dwarf ya know, and I do have mine only in a 1 gal pot as well. Here is a pic of the Red Dwarf same age..I just got one of each to try for the hell of it....you can tell she is a Skunk #1 for sure as she has a very unique potent smell...


----------



## kushykushkushy (Dec 17, 2009)

yeah the ak i think is more skunky. the blue def smells sweet. they both have a very sweet undertone, maybe from all the mollasses i been feeding with


----------



## kushykushkushy (Dec 17, 2009)

the hindu an diesel ryder are growing better than my first grow


----------



## kushykushkushy (Dec 17, 2009)

oh yea matty the reg strains are growin healthy as hell. gonna have some bushes, and the good thing is i will 12/12 them when i harvest last auto so they will only have 9 to 10 weeks plus ill have a nice surplus of bud with my connect bein bak in biz


----------



## delaner59 (Dec 17, 2009)

MattyMatt said:


> nah man they dont...Just not gonna be too much of a producer, but thats why it is a dwarf ya know, and I do have mine only in a 1 gal pot as well. Here is a pic of the Red Dwarf same age..I just got one of each to try for the hell of it....you can tell she is a Skunk #1 for sure as she has a very unique potent smell...


Yo that plant looks great, nice fatty lollipop. Is that what that is? 

Well yes or no that gave me a great idea, if you have a mother plant and can get 10 or 15 clones you could do 10-15 lollipops under a 400w hps, prob get a massive yield. The clones need only be rooted. Once they take roots transplant into the 1 gallon pots and put them into flower. No doubt they would grow nice lollipops and in 7 weeks or so you would have harvest. I think that's what I'm doing next grow.


----------



## MattyMatt (Dec 17, 2009)

delaner59 said:


> Yo that plant looks great, nice fatty lollipop. Is that what that is?
> 
> Well yes or no that gave me a great idea, if you have a mother plant and can get 10 or 15 clones you could do 10-15 lollipops under a 400w hps, prob get a massive yield. The clones need only be rooted. Once they take roots transplant into the 1 gallon pots and put them into flower. No doubt they would grow nice lollipops and in 7 weeks or so you would have harvest. I think that's what I'm doing next grow.


sounds like a great idea, but good luck cloning an autoflower. Lollipop onlys are pretty cool tho..


----------



## MattyMatt (Dec 17, 2009)

kushykushkushy said:


> oh yea matty the reg strains are growin healthy as hell. gonna have some bushes, and the good thing is i will 12/12 them when i harvest last auto so they will only have 9 to 10 weeks plus ill have a nice surplus of bud with my connect bein bak in biz


Yep. gonna do the same...check your PM and hitm e up bro...


----------



## MattyMatt (Dec 18, 2009)

wakey bakey! And Ill be damned, It snowing at my house this morn...


----------



## 400Whps (Dec 18, 2009)

MattyMatt said:


> wakey bakey! And Ill be damned, It snowing at my house this morn...


shit, i hate cold!it;s -20c here today and we've had snow for almost a month,cant wait for it to go..
I hope yours doesnt stay on the ground for long!
PEACE OUT


----------



## MattyMatt (Dec 18, 2009)

400Whps said:


> shit, i hate cold!it;s -20c here today and we've had snow for almost a month,cant wait for it to go..
> I hope yours doesnt stay on the ground for long!
> PEACE OUT


LOL...my snow wont even accumulate..I am about an hr South of getting pounded right now..They've had 6in since early morn, but still nothing like you have I am sure...


----------



## kronic1989 (Dec 18, 2009)

Yeah, 45 mins north of here has had 75 cm of snow earlier this week in under 36 hours. Here, nothing. And boy am I thankful.

Those autos finally showed up. Gonna be a few more days before I can get them going though. Always something.

So whats the comparison on the red and white dwarfs? Any major differences?


----------



## MattyMatt (Dec 18, 2009)

well the white is a white widow, and the Red is a Skunk #1...They are both growing in the shame shape, with the REd being a lil denser and taller. They both seem to be doing well and show the right signs of good smoke and potency!


----------



## kronic1989 (Dec 18, 2009)

Good stuff. I just have to decide weather Im going to do them in 1 or 2 gallon pots. I wanna go with 1 to save on soil (pro mix). But If its going to really effect my yield that much Ill go with 2. Or maybe theres something I can use as filler that is cheap. I was thinking about mushroom compost. Ive heard that stuff is great for plants.

You think it'd be hard to flush nutes if I added something like that?


----------



## MattyMatt (Dec 18, 2009)

I dont think it would be hard at all to flush the nutes. The ones you see of mine are in 1 gal pots, and they have become the perfect size for me anyways. I don't know how big of a diff it would make between 1 and 2 gal with it being a dwarf anyways. I will be ordering a few more eventually, prob 1 of each again.....The 1 gal will work if you are hurting for space tho bro. I wouldn't sweat it...


----------



## kushykushkushy (Dec 18, 2009)

yeah im wit u matty. after harvestin a few autos i see i dont have to water as much either ffof an biobizz hold moisture well. also 1 to 2 gallon wont make a diff. id go with 1 gallon cuz it wont make a diff but to ur pocket with the extra dirt per container


----------



## chicagokushman23 (Dec 18, 2009)

hey kushy where u at n da chi. can i buy some kush from u dude???????like 3 pounds of fire shit like man i got 20grand all cash. meet me on 22nd and halsted please. ohh do u like cops??? this site is the cops thats y u cant ever close ur page. this thread is officially copped. bitch ass bitches on ur page kushy. i know u gettin dat money nigga, where u at kushy tell me so i can cum kick ur door in...........i wanna steal an smoke all ur weed up. oh meet me at arnies on halsted so i can meet u an turn u in to the cops. 1 800 crimestoppers. all u bitches. hate niggas an white people. i only like chinks an wetbacks. peace


----------



## 400Whps (Dec 18, 2009)

chicagokushman23 said:


> hey kushy where u at n da chi. can i buy some kush from u dude???????like 3 pounds of fire shit like man i got 20grand all cash. meet me on 22nd and halsted please. ohh do u like cops??? this site is the cops thats y u cant ever close ur page. this thread is officially copped. bitch ass bitches on ur page kushy. i know u gettin dat money nigga, where u at kushy tell me so i can cum kick ur door in...........i wanna steal an smoke all ur weed up. oh meet me at arnies on halsted so i can meet u an turn u in to the cops. 1 800 crimestoppers. all u bitches. hate niggas an white people. i only like chinks an wetbacks. peace


as i said in the auto thread.someone find this guy,put a bottle in his ass and hit with a hammer! 
or atleast get out the babypowder and pimpslap his bitchass.


----------



## MattyMatt (Dec 19, 2009)

chicagokushman23 said:


> hey kushy where u at n da chi. can i buy some kush from u dude???????like 3 pounds of fire shit like man i got 20grand all cash. meet me on 22nd and halsted please. ohh do u like cops??? this site is the cops thats y u cant ever close ur page. this thread is officially copped. bitch ass bitches on ur page kushy. i know u gettin dat money nigga, where u at kushy tell me so i can cum kick ur door in...........i wanna steal an smoke all ur weed up. oh meet me at arnies on halsted so i can meet u an turn u in to the cops. 1 800 crimestoppers. all u bitches. hate niggas an white people. i only like chinks an wetbacks. peace


What the fuck??? HAHAHA you douchebag...Hey Kushy, looks like I am headed up earlier so we can meet this guy..Nothing Im packing will be illegal douchebag!!! Some people I tell ya...Dont let this dude who probably got in a fight with his girl this morn so he wanted to make everyone else feel low this morn try to fool ya, or scare ya! And, BTW, Kushys my boy, so chicagokushman, get in touch with me bc you gonna have to come through me first lil BITCH!!! Time fora bong rip now after this stupid shit....Pics for you guys later from a cop near you's grow room...


----------



## Slater13 (Dec 19, 2009)

Matty, what funny about this idiot is how he refers to Black, Chinese and Hispanics but how does he refer to the white people? By calling them white after he slanders other races. What's funny to me is this prick is probably the whitest cracker in the box of saltines.

Dont know everyones ethinicity in this thread and could care less. What I would like to ask the moron (this is you Chicago dousche bag) is what was the point of the post in the first place? You woke up this morning realizing you cant grow worth a fuck and you opened the closet door to realize you are the new Buffalo Bill... what a sick little fuck you are. Does this behavior run in your family or did your parents teach you this? Trying to tuck your nuts under your ass to pretend to have a twat is something very serious and should be looked into by a psych. No problem here tho, I wont hold your weird habbits against you. Not for me to judge...

you sick fucking twat!

One more question for the idiot. What's your mothers name? I used to spend some time in Chicago years ago and I think it's possible Im your daddy. 

Matty, Kushy. Let it go man. This guy isnt worth it.

400Whps. YOU SICK PUPPY! I like your style man. I was thinking of cutting the guys little pecker in half, cauterise the wound and then feed him water til his bladder explodes or the wound bursts or even better... both! 

I would also like to add that making threats over the net has got to be the biggest chicken- fuckin- shit thing to do. Seriously, these are words on a screen! lol


----------



## 400Whps (Dec 19, 2009)

400Whps. YOU SICK PUPPY! I like your style man. I was thinking of cutting the guys little pecker in half, cauterise the wound and then feed him water til his bladder explodes or the wound bursts or even better... both! 

I would also like to add that making threats over the net has got to be the biggest chicken- fuckin- shit thing to do. Seriously, these are words on a screen! lol 
i think it's best to let this go as well! mainly becouse it makes everyone look bad,if a cop on here saw this he would think were all violent phycos.whenreally were mellow muther fuckers that dont fuck around(atleast thats how i feel) i try to do good for people im actually pretty nice.im nehbors (to the left.haha) are an old couple and every time it snows i shovel it before they even get up or get home from work..i assume they know its me


----------



## MattyMatt (Dec 19, 2009)

YEah man..no worries here Slate and crew....Your right about him calling of the whites. I dont have time for IGNORANCE!! Now back to our original program of producing bomb azz diggity dank and chiilin and not givin a fuck!


----------



## 400Whps (Dec 19, 2009)

mattymatt said:


> yeah man..no worries here slate and crew....your right about him calling of the whites. I dont have time for ignorance!! Now back to our original program of producing bomb azz diggity dank and chiilin and not givin a fuck!


word .


----------



## kushykushkushy (Dec 19, 2009)

wut up guys. pics comin asap. smoke report on blueryder harvested at 9 weeks is fuckin great after two week cure in jars. i mean like blueberry kush!!!!!! the auto ak is ok smoke but the blueryder exceeded my expectations as did the ak but really with the blue. i got so many more to harvest guys so expect to see alot pics!!! damn matty, autos are really great smoke, its jus about pickin da right strain an givin um time


----------



## kushykushkushy (Dec 19, 2009)

oh yea ak an blue is on da market already an ive been gettin great reveiws but peeps really diggin the blueryder


----------



## Slater13 (Dec 20, 2009)

Good job Kushy. How was the resin production on your ak's? I was expecting more than I've seen so far.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Dec 20, 2009)

lovely slate. both strains are white as hell now. especially goin on 12 weeks up for like 35 of um. more chopping coming monday with pics. but super white with trichs everywhere. the blueryder to me has the best taste so far. very sweet and kushy. u know ive been feeding with 3 to 4 tbsp mollasses in my water mix. maybe that has something to do with it. but yeah im a believer in purplemaxx. im not ever foiler with it anymore but feeding with it once a week now. also im not watering the new batch as much as i did the aks an blues. when i harvested even after not watering for a few days, the soil was still moist. so as they say, u live an u learn, im learnin..........but im lovin the results guys. i have sold at least an ounce of both strains an i got more custies callin all day.


----------



## 400Whps (Dec 20, 2009)

slick, keep up the good work man! i just wish i was local, so i could pick up some to try.If i lievd in chi id probably buy some of everystrain you grew just to taste it.
PEACE and keep up the good growin


----------



## kushykushkushy (Dec 20, 2009)

hell yea bro. the blueryder is very niceeeeee. about to sell a quarter ina sec rollin up some ak now. ak is good but not as good as blueryder


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 20, 2009)

kushy let me j down with you man!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kushykushkushy (Dec 20, 2009)

jus smoked a nice dry gram worth of cured ak an it tastes very earthy and dankish. the blueryder definitely has a blueberry sweet kush taste to it. yummmmmmy!!


----------



## kushykushkushy (Dec 20, 2009)

trimming and hanging 4 more today at about 8 pm chi town time. replanting 7 auto fems as well tommorow morn. i think ill plant all dieselryders or 5 easy an 2 dieselryders


----------



## Vr6T (Dec 20, 2009)

bass ass man. Props to you sir. You making anyhting with the left over clippings? I'd definitely recommend making some hash.


----------



## MattyMatt (Dec 20, 2009)

Making butter for Christmas Day brownies with my leftover trimmings....Just got rid of a few g's worth of the AK to a few people, and now they calling back wanting all I can get! LOL...bout to trim a Afghan Kush Ryder and Cali Hash here in bout 30 min. They been in dark for 48 hrs......


----------



## MattyMatt (Dec 20, 2009)

Here is some pics..Afghan Kush Ryder( Miss Purpa Kush) and DinaFem Cali Hash Freebie( Miss Cali FREEze) Cali is 110 days old from seed, and Afghan is 82 days old...Afghan Kush Ryder hada wet weight of 78.1g and the Cali Hash hada wet weight of 139.2g. So, dry guesstimate would be minimum 3/4 zip to 1 zip on Afghan and 1.5 minimum to 1.75 zip on Cali...Ill take it..These are the most dense and best looking buds to date..TOTAL exoctic fo sho...pretty excited about it.....enjoy...comments please....

Oh yeah, the Bud Light can bud is 32g by itself, and so DENSE!! YUM YUM


----------



## MattyMatt (Dec 20, 2009)

The drying box. Headed to the dark dry closet with a light fan for the next 4 days or so...


----------



## 400Whps (Dec 21, 2009)

looks like you 2(kushy&matty)are busy! in a good way of coarse.enjoy the fun 
i always love the pics! i feel the need to pimp out a contest i want you both to join
i hope you have enough space for a beercup or 2(also this applies to anyone who's down)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/285065-party-cup-competition.html
Merry X-mas! i can see your going to have a good one!mmmm butter!
anyone intrested in trading some auto-breans?!?ill make it a very worthy trade!!
pm me and i may ship with trust on a return package when theyre received.i really want 1 or 2 other auto's to throw down but cant afford to buy some right now.if not sorry for wasting time&space
PEACE OUT & MERRY XMAS


----------



## MattyMatt (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks Man!!! Yeah I thought of doing a full grow with one plant in a beer cup or shot glass just to see the lil guy and what happened. LOL


----------



## 400Whps (Dec 21, 2009)

you should do it, im the only person with auto's in the comp. so far.


----------



## Longbeachlove (Dec 21, 2009)

Yo kushy. Just wanted to say big ups and congrats on the harvest an everyone else out there putting in mad work son. Just moved to the chi from well I bet you can guess where. I'm out just a few blocks from brew and grow which makes it nice. When I moved here in September I was so bummed because being from southen California and having a piece of paper that makes it legal to buy weed we are so spoiled out there when it comes to quality trees. So when I got here I brought like a p cross country and obviously I drove out here with all my shit and my uhaul trailer so thy was sketchy and that Shit went quik. Well I know it's because I just don't know anyone but the trees I have bought fucking suck. But hey. I'm smoking so right about the time you planted. Shit I spent like 8 bills. Made myself a nice ebb and flow and DWC set up for veg and flowering. So anyways thanks for all the info from all you nice people and big Upps kushy. We def gotta burn one some day. Ima throw some pics of my grow on here soon. I just pretty much discovered this wonderful site full of knowledge where we can all bro down and just straight talk kush ALL DAY. Stay up kushy


----------



## MattyMatt (Dec 21, 2009)

Word Longbeach, heres some Love...welcome aboard...Lets see those pics...And congrats on establishing yourself in a new city with your own setup!


----------



## howak47 (Dec 21, 2009)

Hell yea man looks like sum good ass bud ...good grow


----------



## MattyMatt (Dec 21, 2009)

thx howak! where ya been...bout time 4 ya smoke report...hit me up...


----------



## kushykushkushy (Dec 23, 2009)

wut up fellas. hell yeah longbeach welcome aboard. man i got plenty of pics to throw up soon guys jus bare wit me lol been super busy but i did get digi back from lil cuz. man my shit is so fuckin white, jus covered in trichs. i dont know if the purple maxx did it but its an exceptional amount of trichs on the nugs. so i got another harvest cumin jan 23 itll be 10 weeks for the diesel and hindu. just planted 5 easyryder an 5 more dieselryder. when i harvest last 6 sometime this week, ill plant more hindu. so far i got a lil under 12 ozs dry in jars curin an 7 more to harvest not including the others at 6 weeks and then the new ladies in the tent. so the perpetual thing is seeming like it will be very good for me this new year.................. was jus at brew an grow longbeach pickin up sum ffof, biobizz, rooters and sum more purp maxx. ill talk to u guys a lil later. nice shit matty too


----------



## kushykushkushy (Dec 23, 2009)

hey vr i was tryin to save the trich covered trimmings but my lady knocked over the try i was puttin um in so i was like fuck it. we cooked a half oz of mids in butter an we usin that, still got me body buzzin afta wakey bakey and pankackes lol...............but yea if u sog autos out u can get a decent harvest. im expectin like a pound easy dry from both ops


----------



## 400Whps (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry x mas all, can't wait for the wiegh in's...
PEACE


----------



## kushykushkushy (Dec 24, 2009)

happy holidays peeps


----------



## howak47 (Dec 24, 2009)

kushykushkushy said:


> happy holidays peeps


THE SAME TO U KUSHY


----------



## MattyMatt (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas to all!!! Enjoy the time with your fam! Looking forward to later today when I can sit in front of my Christmas tree and blaze this green I've had hidden inside some ornaments for almost a month..Yum Yum!!

Howak...from a fellow Kackalackian...didnt mean to scare you off bro!


----------



## 400Whps (Dec 25, 2009)

yo merry xmas, enjoy them tree's all


----------



## kushykushkushy (Dec 25, 2009)

merry xmas. yeah matty enjoy bro. shud be some good tastin buds with a nice month cure on them


----------



## MattyMatt (Dec 25, 2009)

yeah bro..DRY weigh in...58.2g, so roughly 2 zips of some diggity dank i tell ya!! Lol a cure on them and its gonna be WOW...shit already is...hope all had a great Christmas and time with da fam! Holla


----------



## kushykushkushy (Dec 25, 2009)

fasho bro. hey guys anybody have any experience or feeback on short stuff seeds. i am really lovin the blue ryder and want to know if anybody has any experience with blue him from short stuff or rocket fuel


----------



## 400Whps (Dec 26, 2009)

kushykushkushy said:


> fasho bro. hey guys anybody have any experience or feeback on short stuff seeds. i am really lovin the blue ryder and want to know if anybody has any experience with blue him from short stuff or rocket fuel


from what ive red the short stuffs kinda suck,they stay really small.
i have the himilayan blue diesles in the mail right now(the ones your speaking of?)


----------



## MattyMatt (Dec 26, 2009)

yeah they sound diggity! Let us know how that goes 400w....Im happy with these little dwarfs myself..Prob not gonna get alot off of them, but damn they are solid white and stinky!  They are 8 weeks old today, and with a week to flush, they are ready...I gotta find a good blue or purp variety tho as thats what peeps is requestin..lol


----------



## themoose (Dec 26, 2009)

yeah i got 5 feminized blue himalya diesel seeds ready to go uder 650w of light. got some purple maxxx, and some earth juice, can't wait to see what happens.

-moose


----------



## 400Whps (Dec 26, 2009)

i think the HBD will be really nice. ill have to try some shortstuff dwarfs and see for myself...matty the "solid white and stinky" comment got me wanting some.
its good that you can fit lots of'em.it be nice to chop a 7g plant everyday(and smoke the 1 chopped 2 w. b4)
moose let me know how your hbd's do!


----------



## delaner59 (Dec 27, 2009)

MattyMatt said:


> Here is some pics..Afghan Kush Ryder( Miss Purpa Kush) and DinaFem Cali Hash Freebie( Miss Cali FREEze) Cali is 110 days old from seed, and Afghan is 82 days old...Afghan Kush Ryder hada wet weight of 78.1g and the Cali Hash hada wet weight of 139.2g. So, dry guesstimate would be minimum 3/4 zip to 1 zip on Afghan and 1.5 minimum to 1.75 zip on Cali...Ill take it..These are the most dense and best looking buds to date..TOTAL exoctic fo sho...pretty excited about it.....enjoy...comments please....
> 
> Oh yeah, the Bud Light can bud is 32g by itself, and so DENSE!! YUM YUM


Hey man which strain is the last two pictures?? How long did you vegg that plant or did you veg at all? I am thinking of doing that exact thing with like 50 lollipops.


----------



## MattyMatt (Dec 27, 2009)

delaner59, It is a Afghan Kush Ryder. Its an Autoflower, so no veg. She was grown under 20/4 light schedule from seed. She produced 21g dried and was 12" tall..Lovely Skittles tasting smoke with the buds having a purple tint to them! Highly recommended!!

400w--- The dwarfs I mention I have are the Buddha Red and White Dwarfs. The white one really is white..Even the fan leaves about half way up....crazy..The Red one is snowed on too,LOL, but has a true skunky smell to it. U can def tell its a Skunk #1 mother...Glad I decided to try. If your looking for autos with quantity tho, you may be disappointed. But, the quality seems to be a lil better than the AK, altho it is blaze as well. I want to try the HBD as well....Keep us posted!


----------



## 400Whps (Dec 27, 2009)

MattyMatt said:


> 400w--- The dwarfs I mention I have are the Buddha Red and White Dwarfs. The white one really is white..Even the fan leaves about half way up....crazy..The Red one is snowed on too,LOL, but has a true skunky smell to it. U can def tell its a Skunk #1 mother...Glad I decided to try. If your looking for autos with quantity tho, you may be disappointed. But, the quality seems to be a lil better than the AK, altho it is blaze as well. I want to try the HBD as well....Keep us posted!


i figure the quantity also depends on container size so i dont mind a small plant in a small container but i hate when they dont fill the pot and you coulda fit twice as many.....i want to try the white dwarfs pretty badly.


----------



## MattyMatt (Dec 27, 2009)

Im loving the white dwarf!!! She is in a 1 gal. pot so for that I couldnt be more happier!

I think I wanna try the 60 day wonder...anyone got any thoughts?


----------



## 400Whps (Dec 28, 2009)

MattyMatt said:


> Im loving the white dwarf!!! She is in a 1 gal. pot so for that I couldnt be more happier!
> 
> I think I wanna try the 60 day wonder...anyone got any thoughts?


i think ill get some 1g bags and whitedwarf give'em a shot
havent readup about the 60d.w. ,will check it out soon
PEACE & good growin to all,


----------



## 400Whps (Dec 29, 2009)

yo kushy, here's one person who had a bad-time with shortstuff beans. 
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/244423-autoflower-variety-grow-16.html
gezzy da snowman says "short stuff seed bank sucks just got done with short stuff and rocket fuel and only two good plants out of the whole batch"
its almost halfway down the page. id say pm him and ask for details on shiestyness if intrested....PEACE


----------



## MattyMatt (Dec 29, 2009)

Im thinking of ordering these 60 day wonders today, but I cant find any info on them anywhere really. Im guessing they will be legit coming from DNA. I also wish you could order just 3, or even singles, bc they are only sold in packs of 6, which limits me to just buying them only, instead of being able to try 3 or 4 more autos...I think Im gonna do it anyways, and throw in a single of the red and white dwarfs, and try the Pakistan Ryder, since I am extremely happy with the Afghan Kush Ryder.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Dec 29, 2009)

yea, i see that. i may jus stay wit lowlife or lowryder breeders


----------



## 400Whps (Dec 29, 2009)

kushykushkushy said:


> yea, i see that. i may jus stay wit lowlife or lowryder breeders


seems the way to go for more stable genetice, alot of companies are using lowryder seeds(Xotherplant) to produce their own auto's.im sure they will be better in acouple years but for now im thinking the older ones are better...i still want to try more auto's then i could obtain .lol
keep up the good growin!
PEACE


----------



## 400Whps (Dec 29, 2009)

MattyMatt said:


> Im thinking of ordering these 60 day wonders today, but I cant find any info on them anywhere really. Im guessing they will be legit coming from DNA. I also wish you could order just 3, or even singles, bc they are only sold in packs of 6, which limits me to just buying them only, instead of being able to try 3 or 4 more autos...I think Im gonna do it anyways, and throw in a single of the red and white dwarfs, and try the Pakistan Ryder, since I am extremely happy with the Afghan Kush Ryder.


I saw this on a site im getting some lowlife & joint doc. beans from,there's a bit of the companies info
but just their words to sell'em(what are you paying for 6 - 60 d.w.)
http://www.marijuana-seeds-canada.com/products/dna-genetics-60-day-wonder
let us know how things go!PEACE


----------



## MattyMatt (Dec 29, 2009)

I have had a change of heart..I think I am gonna stick with what got my attention going anywho, and thats the red and white dwarfs..Gonna get 2 each of those and try a Pakistan Ryder. I may get a LR2 to try as well, but def the 5 above.


----------



## 400Whps (Dec 29, 2009)

MattyMatt said:


> I have had a change of heart..I think I am gonna stick with what got my attention going anywho, and thats the red and white dwarfs..Gonna get 2 each of those and try a Pakistan Ryder. I may get a LR2 to try as well, but def the 5 above.


nice, cant wait to see results.
PEACE


----------



## kushykushkushy (Dec 30, 2009)

yea i hear ya 400. the blueryder an ak are bomb as hell. grade a buds for sure with lowlife and lowryder. got easyryder, hindu, and diesel ryders goin. got my seeds comin in from the tude. jus ordered lemon skunk fems the other day. may order some whitedwarf as well right now as we speak too


----------



## Slater13 (Dec 31, 2009)

What's up guys, just got back from doing the holliday thing with relatives. Hope you all had a stoned xmas like we did.

Kushy, where;s the pics man?


----------



## MattyMatt (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks Slater, was a good one here man....Stoned to da bone and ready for the New Year!


----------



## kushykushkushy (Dec 31, 2009)

man i been snappin an clippin. lol. i got 18 dry oz's from both ops after a good cure in jars. shit the diesels and kushes will be harvested on the 18th of this month which are buddin nice. also the new batch is in the ground. easyryder,hindu,and more diesel. also jus ordered 15 lemon skunk fems, 5 more easy's and 5 auto blueberry from lowlife


----------



## MattyMatt (Jan 1, 2010)

Hellz To Da Yeah!!! Happy New Year to all!!!


----------



## 400Whps (Jan 1, 2010)

kushykushkushy said:


> yea i hear ya 400. the blueryder an ak are bomb as hell. grade a buds for sure with lowlife and lowryder. got easyryder, hindu, and diesel ryders goin. got my seeds comin in from the tude. jus ordered lemon skunk fems the other day. may order some whitedwarf as well right now as we speak too


crazy deal, attitude must love you(if they notice the repeat customers)lol
always good grows kushy!keep up the good work.PEACE


----------



## 400Whps (Jan 1, 2010)

do you do all you trimming by hand? just curious..ive been looking at homemade trimmers,kinda funny/shitty but afew are really good....PEACE


----------



## MattyMatt (Jan 2, 2010)

400Whps said:


> do you do all you trimming by hand? just curious..ive been looking at homemade trimmers,kinda funny/shitty but afew are really good....PEACE


Ill do all mine by hand, but have never heard of a hand trimmer to help..Electric I take it! Honestly, trimming is fun for me and my girl, but it is also now fun when it is done bc we have to do it soooo much! NOTE to babies : This IS NOT A COMPLAINT!! PLEASE KEEP GROWING!!


----------



## kushykushkushy (Jan 3, 2010)

lol, i feel ya matty. me an my girl do it by hand. i trim the larger leaves down but she is an expert at getting in between the buds and trimming all the extra leaves away like shes done it before already.......lol. but i jus dont see the use of an eletric cuz there are so many lil leaves to get that are in between the buds....
yea 400 im sure attitude keeps track right. hey tude if ur readin this throw me some more freebies for my repeat ordering pm tude peeps


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 3, 2010)

yo anybody grow theese autoflowering shits outside or what? how did it go? what you yield? pm me with some results..


tude this means you hit me up bro. tell me wich are most potent, wich do best outside.... maybe i can incorparate my sourkush into an auto.... though its fast enough has is.


----------



## 400Whps (Jan 3, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> yo anybody grow theese autoflowering shits outside or what? how did it go? what you yield? pm me with some results..
> 
> 
> tude this means you hit me up bro. tell me wich are most potent, wich do best outside.... maybe i can incorparate my sourkush into an auto.... though its fast enough has is.


i wont have any outdoor auto's thrown till spring,ill make a journ for them.im doing a hoophouse(or2) and afew guerilla spots wth reg strains & autos(private land).....the deisle and easyryder seem to be very pleasing (i havent grown'em but of coarse others on rollitup have with nice results.)
auto-sk would be boomfrom the sk ive seen its deffinatly a pleaser.


----------



## 400Whps (Jan 3, 2010)

i was asking about the trimming becouse i will eventually need an electric trimmer, i love trimming by hand but i have arthetis from carving stone and the vibrations from using files and other tools for prolongues periods.i bet you atleast get pains or cramping sometimes if you chopped allday.
but it's the best part of the whole thing,now you know it's done growing. the next 2-3 weeks are just as good,i love the fresh smells,when burping jars.


----------



## 400Whps (Jan 3, 2010)

kushykushkushy said:


> between the buds and trimming all the extra leaves away like shes done it before already.......lol. but i jus dont see the use of an eletric cuz there are so many lil leaves to get that are in between the buds....


nice to hear you put the love into trimming!so many people dont actually get inbetween the buds and trim it all away, the tars and bad chemicals left in the plant will be in the leaves. there's a guy and looks like a royal duche in the uk that made an electric-scisser styl trimmer here's a id of the trimmer(not the guy who made it though) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTd27bdMaI4&feature=PlayList&p=CD3EBF2E36FB1C93&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=26 it looks decent but some precision manicuring wil still be needed.


----------



## MattyMatt (Jan 3, 2010)

Red dwarf here..One main cola really..She is 72 days old from seed...Wet weight was 69g so hopefully 3/4 zip dry..It smells potent and almost too much to handle like a skunk...SHould be potent and stinky after a good cure...White Dwarf and Diesel is up next this weekend...Comments...


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 3, 2010)

Howz it going every1 loving this thread some bomb ass shit here!!
Read a few pages back with that post from some proper dick he shudnt have an account here!
Yo matty dont know if you remember me from the dinafem thread was chatting to you bou the cali, wanted to ask you if you found the hairs took long to receed and turn orange? 
nd how long u leave her in 12/12 for?
Thanks in advance man


----------



## MattyMatt (Jan 4, 2010)

The2TimEr said:


> Howz it going every1 loving this thread some bomb ass shit here!!
> Read a few pages back with that post from some proper dick he shudnt have an account here!
> Yo matty dont know if you remember me from the dinafem thread was chatting to you bou the cali, wanted to ask you if you found the hairs took long to receed and turn orange?
> nd how long u leave her in 12/12 for?
> Thanks in advance man


Sup Bro! No Prob. The Cali was a mixture of red n white hairs really, but some started to change orange rather quickly, so I thought all would actually have a chance at changing by the time she was ready.But, that didnt happen. Dont let that detour you though of thinking she's not ready, bc the true test is the trichs under the micro. I left her at 12/12 for 9.5 weeks(the last 2 days being dark cycle), and only vegged her until she was 8in tall bc of height restraints in my op. Overall, I am VERY happy with her!!! I am actually burnin a bowlskie of her while typing. Yum Yum! The custies seem to enjoy as well! Hope this helps! Feel free to ask away the questies and hang around these parts...


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 4, 2010)

MattyMatt said:


> Sup Bro! No Prob. The Cali was a mixture of red n white hairs really, but some started to change orange rather quickly, so I thought all would actually have a chance at changing by the time she was ready.But, that didnt happen. Dont let that detour you though of thinking she's not ready, bc the true test is the trichs under the micro. I left her at 12/12 for 9.5 weeks(the last 2 days being dark cycle), and only vegged her until she was 8in tall bc of height restraints in my op. Overall, I am VERY happy with her!!! I am actually burnin a bowlskie of her while typing. Yum Yum! The custies seem to enjoy as well! Hope this helps! Feel free to ask away the questies and hang around these parts...


Thanks for that dude, yeh iv chopped her this morning! just gone past week 8,good to know it smokes well iv heard good things about the cali. 
Time for white russian next!


----------



## MattyMatt (Jan 4, 2010)

The2TimEr said:


> Thanks for that dude, yeh iv chopped her this morning! just gone past week 8,good to know it smokes well iv heard good things about the cali.
> Time for white russian next!


Have Pics???


----------



## 400Whps (Jan 4, 2010)

MattyMatt said:


> Red dwarf here..One main cola really..She is 72 days old from seed...Wet weight was 69g so hopefully 3/4 zip dry..It smells potent and almost too much to handle like a skunk...SHould be potent and stinky after a good cure...White Dwarf and Diesel is up next this weekend...Comments...


very nice man, i love how uniform it is, good sog plant right there
&your custy comment,i was suprised i though it was all for burning,lol
Keep up the goodthings man!!can't wait for the WD and Diesle chop
PEACE


----------



## MattyMatt (Jan 4, 2010)

400Whps said:


> very nice man, i love how uniform it is, good sog plant right there
> &your custy comment,i was suprised i though it was all for burning,lol
> Keep up the goodthings man!!can't wait for the WD and Diesle chop
> PEACE


 The custies happen to be 2 great friends, my girls best friend, and my lil Nephew, so its kept in the family sort of speak! LOL...And as always, Im the #1 custy and quality control manager!


----------



## 400Whps (Jan 4, 2010)

MattyMatt said:


> The custies happen to be 2 great friends, my girls best friend, and my lil Nephew, so its kept in the family sort of speak! LOL...And as always, Im the #1 custy and quality control manager!


ahh, way to be man. i hate seeing ppl. i know overpaying for smoke, or getting ripped off,w/e so it's nice to hook them up(with my soarce)
it's good to keep it in the family!im setting up a grow for my momlol and 4 friends(at their houses, they maintain it im just helping setup and along for the first grow to help out)they'll be small from cfl+tubes for a coworker in his kitchen(4.5x3 & 4ft high)...im thinking most will be 150 or 250 hps but it's more expensive for them than a 400...


----------



## chicagokushman23 (Jan 4, 2010)

sup kushy.............still doin weak autos. disclaimer.......autos are weak and thats my opinion. i think u better than autos. anyway dillweed got a trick in his forum. sticky mango is a dumb ass white boy.................he gets locked up for linkin his riu page to facebook thru photobucket gets outta jail then cums back to riu to start postin again. hey bra if u not done wit it i am. peace an stay cuff free cuz im sure the dea has a tsk force for this shit....if u think they dont u just as stupid as other cats on here. smarten up stop postin bro


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 4, 2010)

nice to see my crook county people on here


----------



## 400Whps (Jan 4, 2010)

yo kushy,if you do peace out, it's been good!i appreciate you sharing the kind auto-nugs you grew.
i feel safe in canada mainly becouse im growing to burn(im legal)& nobody knows exepct my close family/friends.+ who would rob someone for 2-4 oz they just finished curing...that be the biggest asshole ever(i know the answer rockers,buckets.......)lol
the whole DEA and whack US laws are insane they should focus on the crills not pot.....
Peace out


----------



## MattyMatt (Jan 5, 2010)

400W, yeah I know hafta set my friend up with his op sometime when he gets ready to spend the money. I am act gonna sell him my light and move on up in the world. LOL

As for this DEA Task Force, LOL, IF they want to waste all their time and money to take a few lousy Oz from my PERSONAL stash, then whatever...Here we go again...Im here!!!


----------



## 400Whps (Jan 5, 2010)

MattyMatt said:


> 400W, yeah I know hafta set my friend up with his op sometime when he gets ready to spend the money. I am act gonna sell him my light and move on up in the world. LOL
> 
> As for this DEA Task Force, LOL, IF they want to waste all their time and money to take a few lousy Oz from my PERSONAL stash, then whatever...Here we go again...Im here!!!


good to hear your stickin, just wanted some lastwords incase people get all scared and peace out.
movin on up!! PEACE for now


----------



## LowRydin (Jan 5, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> nice to see my crook county people on here


 
Gotta rep the crook county up in here!!!

Kako si cuzzz!!!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 6, 2010)

LowRydin said:


> Gotta rep the crook county up in here!!!
> 
> Kako si cuzzz!!!!


 
hahahahaha plus rep


----------



## LowRydin (Jan 6, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> hahahahaha plus rep


 
You fucker, now I cant stop thinkin about that sour kush!!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 6, 2010)

LowRydin said:


> You fucker, now I cant stop thinkin about that sour kush!!!


 
i told you i got that binno cuzz


----------



## MattyMatt (Jan 6, 2010)

Aww Skeet Skeet!


----------



## 400Whps (Jan 7, 2010)

hey there, my mtf's females are showing preflowers the males have been moved.......blah blah
matty saw your cup-update, nice to see them growin,you me and afew others will be weighing/drying/smoking while others are chopping theres....lol
posted this in afew places i frequent!!so noone thinks im in jail or dead......
"i may not be around for afew weeks, my ex-gf(common law wife) is moving out, this is her laptop. im trying ti buy it off her but dont know how thats going to go,she can be a bitch.....lol worst things worse ill go to an internet cafe and upload my updates(probly once a week to get my rollitup fix if it comes down too it......shitty but funny.....wish me luck with the ex bullshit.....) "
and godamnit get some that sk down here!
Peace


----------



## MattyMatt (Jan 8, 2010)

no prob 400...yeah tell the ole girl to give up the laptop...LOL...Ive got one sitting aroundI dont even use..I wonder if you could connect with it up there.


----------



## 400Whps (Jan 8, 2010)

i dont think im getting it, but im getting a different comp in week or 2....so yeah 
everything is good 3 mtf females..my odler bagseed one was male so i killed him today,my other bagseeds are showing fem preflowers.
http://s824.photobucket.com/albums/zz164/miketompson2009/?action=view&current=ghetto009.jpg
PEACE ill be back sometime............................................lol
EDIT:more of my mtf's are showing female pistils...... out of 5 old enough to show sex(others are 1 & 2 weeks behind) 4 of them are females


----------



## kushykushkushy (Jan 10, 2010)

Wut up guys


----------



## LowRydin (Jan 10, 2010)

kushykushkushy said:


> Wut up guys


 
Whats good kushy? My bad that I havent even holler at you yet bro, just been busy on some shit, still gotta run thru and have a taste test


----------



## 400Whps (Jan 11, 2010)

word,get some pics up kushynot being pushy just lovin your auto-buds.
PEACE & goodgrowin


----------



## MattyMatt (Jan 11, 2010)

400Whps said:


> word,get some pics up kushynot being pushy just lovin your auto-buds.
> PEACE & goodgrowin


me too kushy! Heres some more autos for everyone!!  White Dwarf is 75 days old, 12 in tall and funky funky white and smelly! 76.1g wet. Diesel Ryder is 75 days old from seed, sweet sour smell, and 47.5g wet. Not big yielders, buts looking to be some GREAT smoke. Smoke report after cure... I can tell ya I burned some Red Dwarf after only 2 days of cure and it it yummy already...Smells like a skunk, uplifting do anything high...Me Likey!


----------



## kushykushkushy (Jan 11, 2010)

Yea guys jus got this new g1 tmobile so I can b on from anywhere now. Yea guys computer is down now so I will get um up soon as I get off this lazy shit an take the comp to my buddy to clean up, viruses I tell ya. But everything is good harvesting on the 18th a nice amount and then feb I'm harvestin easy an dieselryder. But I'm starting to veg regs on the 18th of this month wen I harvest hindu an diesel


----------



## kushykushkushy (Jan 11, 2010)

Yea low pm me an thanks a lot matty. Slater where u at bro I'm lookin 4 ya


----------



## Slater13 (Jan 13, 2010)

Kushy, I've been out back fucking Kelly and Jessie.


----------



## MattyMatt (Jan 13, 2010)

Slater13 said:


> Kushy, I've been out back fucking Kelly and Jessie.


Hell yeah, while Lisa was cheering you on! Thats how we roll at Bayside!


----------



## Slater13 (Jan 13, 2010)

MattyMatt said:


> Hell yeah, while Lisa was cheering you on! Thats how we roll at Bayside!


Damn right! Lisa was slapping them around too.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Jan 13, 2010)

slate great one bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol im dyin ova here. kelly an jessie were hotties by the way


----------



## howak47 (Jan 16, 2010)

they look damn good man enjoy your hard work how do they smoke or have u tested any yet?


----------



## MattyMatt (Jan 16, 2010)

FIRE FIRE FIRE! All i can say! Wish I had more..lol Cant keep up...


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 16, 2010)

howak47 said:


> they look damn good man enjoy your hard work how do they smoke or have u tested any yet?


 
im gonna try some of this autoflowering shit tonight so il let you know howak.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 16, 2010)

smoked diesel rider courtasy of one of our members, freshly harvested. looks real good sugary much better in person then on pics. this dudes shit has hues of purple on it. long wolly hairs,light green and reeks nasty. we smoked a big blunt of it and it got me ripped has hell. mainly body but it had a lot of head to it also. the high was decent but went away really fast like 20 min- half hour. all in all its some good bud a fair price would be 300 an oz, but it looks like it could sell for 350 easy on bag apeal of the diesel rider. not has strong has it looks though. great flavor. i even got like a lil nugg for some sk beans.....

and i would be willing to grow some of the diesel riders outside when that member makes a seed run. maybe we could even cross it to my sk!


----------



## LowRydin (Jan 17, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> smoked diesel rider courtasy of one of our members, freshly harvested. looks real good sugary much better in person then on pics. this dudes shit has hues of purple on it. long wolly hairs,light green and reeks nasty. we smoked a big blunt of it and it got me ripped has hell. mainly body but it had a lot of head to it also. the high was decent but went away really fast like 20 min- half hour. all in all its some good bud a fair price would be 300 an oz, but it looks like it could sell for 350 easy on bag apeal of the diesel rider. not has strong has it looks though. great flavor. i even got like a lil nugg for some sk beans.....
> 
> and i would be willing to grow some of the diesel riders outside when that member makes a seed run. maybe we could even cross it to my sk!


Im glad to hear that youre liking the diesel ryder cuz, that blunt tore me up! Thanks again for them sk seeds, sour kush ryder comming fall of 2010 lol


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 17, 2010)

LowRydin said:


> Im glad to hear that youre liking the diesel ryder cuz, that blunt tore me up! Thanks again for them sk seeds, sour kush ryder comming fall of 2010 lol


 
its all good bro. you need to check out howaks thread he did an update. check out the sign of things to come. thye sourkush is like crack. one hit and your hooked


----------



## MattyMatt (Jan 19, 2010)

LowRydin said:


> Im glad to hear that youre liking the diesel ryder cuz, that blunt tore me up! Thanks again for them sk seeds, sour kush ryder comming fall of 2010 lol


Guess the nutes schedule panned out pretty good then huh? Cool Cool..Im loving my diesel right now as well.


----------



## LowRydin (Jan 22, 2010)

MattyMatt said:


> Guess the nutes schedule panned out pretty good then huh? Cool Cool..Im loving my diesel right now as well.


Yea it did, thanks again matty! I didnt get to use the beasties as long as I wanted but its cool. Ended up with 1 and 1/4 zips outta all four ladies, but like chitown said it reeks and its some fire!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 23, 2010)

^^^^ let me know how you like that young sourkush cuzz


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 7, 2010)

lol i think kushy got his ass popped off


----------



## 400Whps (Feb 25, 2010)

word people.keep them auto's growing.


----------



## 400Whps (Mar 5, 2010)

hopefully kushy didnt get poped.keep on keepin on.PEACE


----------



## kushykushkushy (Mar 11, 2010)

popped. lol nahhhh. jus been doin regs and dumpin this good cali bud... kinda gave the forums a rest. dont know who really is watchin ya know


----------



## 400Whps (Mar 12, 2010)

im in and out from time to time, Peace man


----------



## kronic1989 (Mar 25, 2010)

Its nice to know Kushy an Matty aint get jooked.


----------



## 400Whps (Mar 29, 2010)

yeah, jooked or pinched
both blow donkey testies


----------



## kushykushkushy (Apr 11, 2010)

Yea... I'm actually doin pretty good my bros. Still grwoin but not autos. Jus regs la confidential feminized


----------



## Vr6T (Apr 23, 2010)

Good to hear your still around bro. I was just thinking about you the other day. Why the switch to the regs? any specific reason? it sounded like you were happy with the autos.


----------



## caligrow (May 21, 2010)

great thread y'all.....kushy,matty,slater, n others thanxs for the great info and amazing pics...envious in a good way...gunna stay tuned for reference....keep it Lit!!!


----------



## m0t0keS (May 23, 2010)

AWESOME THREAD!! Sorry to jump on the band wagon late but read page 1 to 87 a few times(had to reread due to smoke breaks in between haha) Kushy you da man!! im all in for autos!! love how they grew and cant wait to get my hands on some autos!!


----------



## caligrow (Aug 1, 2010)

started some autos(lr2 and er) after this thread threw em in dirt (ffhf), 1000hps,4X7tent, an nutes (sensi a n b for grow, and grow micro bloom, budcandy,bigbud,sensizyme,carboload,foxfarm big bloom, in flower, with humboldt roots micronaize.....here pics...enjoy


----------



## Rtoke (Sep 2, 2010)

hey guys mint thread, keep up the good work !!!!

im geting in soon 1 annapurina super auto, 1 nivara sky super auto, 2 auto bluberry, 7 mi5s, 1 HBD, 4 royal dwarfs, 2 white dwarfs. sound good, hopefully have some christmas bud


----------



## smokey693 (Sep 4, 2010)

how does any1 rate easyryder yield ease of growing etc


----------

